# ProTour Punditry Predictions



## rich p (11 Jan 2014)

No pressure, and feel free to bail on this, @smutchin but, if it's a goer are we going to start with the TDU?
Here's the list of races...
24-30 March: Volta Ciclista a Catalunya
28 March: E3 Harelbeke
29-30 March: Critérium International (ET)
30 March: Gent-Wevelgem Men; Trofeo Alfredo Binda (WE)
6 April: Ronde van Vlaanderen Men; Ronde van Vlaanderen Women (WE)
7-12 April: Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco
13 April: Paris-Roubaix
19 April: Liège-Bastogne-Liège (ET)
20 April: Amstel Gold Race
23 April: La Flèche Wallonne; La Flèche Wallonne Féminine (WE)
27 April: Liège-Bastogne-Liège
29 April-5 May: Tour de Romandie
7-11 May: The Women’s Tour (WE)
9 May-1 June: Giro d'Italia
14-16 May: Tour of Chongming Island (WE)
8-15 June: Critérium du Dauphiné
14-22 June: Tour de Suisse
4-13 July: Giro d'Italia Internazionale Femminile (WE)
5-27 July: Tour de France
2 Aug: Clasica Ciclista San Sebastian
3 Aug: Sparkassen Giro (WE)
3-9 Aug: Tour de Pologne
10 Aug: Prudential RideLondon Classic (ET)
11-17 Aug: Eneco Tour
22 Aug: Open de Suede Vargada TTT (WE)
23 Aug-14 Sept: Vuelta a España
24 Aug: Vattenfall Cyclassics
24 Aug: Open de Suede Vargada (WE)
30 Aug: GP de Plouay-Bretagne (WE)
31 Aug: GP Ouest France-Plouay
7-14 Sep: Tour of Britain (ET)
12 Sept: Grand Prix Cycliste de Québec
14 Sept: Grand Prix Cycliste de Montréal
22-29 Sept: World Road Race Championships - Elite Men’s RR & TT, Elite Women’s RR & TT
05 Oct: Il Lombardia
10-14 Oct: Tour of Beijing


----------



## smutchin (11 Jan 2014)

Yes, TDU is the plan. I've not forgotten about this and I still plan to do it but I've been... well, a bit slack tbh. But I've more or less written up the rules and will put them up here within the next few days.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jan 2014)

Amazing, I cannot wait for this, expect me to get almost as many correct as I do with any fantasy sport


----------



## roadrash (11 Jan 2014)

is the TDU televised ???


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jan 2014)

roadrash said:


> is the TDU televised ???


Sky sports. There will be some live streams as well, no doubt.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jan 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sky sports. There will be some live streams as well, no doubt.


 
cheers


----------



## RedBullet (11 Jan 2014)

can't bloomin wait


----------



## SteCenturion (12 Jan 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Sky sports. There will be some live streams as well, no doubt.


Sorry - 
Can't give this a 'like' coz -


The missus has cancelled our Sky Sports in a cost cutting exercise


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Sorry -
> Can't give this a 'like' coz -
> 
> 
> The missus has cancelled our Sky Sports in a cost cutting exercise


I've never had Sky. But somewhere online there will be a makeshift (free) solution. Keep an eye on the calendar in my signature - I'll post up links when they're available.


----------



## SteCenturion (12 Jan 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've never had Sky. But somewhere online there will be a makeshift (free) solution. Keep an eye on the calendar in my signature - I'll post up links when they're available.


Top Raleigh Banana


----------



## The Couch (13 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yes, TDU is the plan. I've not forgotten about this and I still plan to do it but I've been... well, a bit slack tbh. But I've more or less written up the rules and will put them up here within the next few days.


The TDU is gonna be part of it? Man... I don't know jack squad of that race 
... then again that might increase my chances of guessing/picking some riders right


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2014)

I'm going to be away all next week and probably won't have the internet, so I shall have to make my predictions in advance


----------



## VamP (13 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm going to be away all next week and probably won't have the internet, so I shall have to make my predictions in advance



I am not sure they would still be predictions, if you didn't make them in advance Rich.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> ... I've more or less written up the rules and will put them up here within the next few days.


BTW smutch, as said by many of us before, don't make things too complicated...
Most of us here probably have a maximum of 3 rules-storage capacity anyway (and it makes your life/work/counting much easier).
(Don't turn into our own personal Velogames website )


Hey... can we predict who's going to win our predictions league (for extra points)?!?


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> BTW smutch, as said by many of us before, don't make things too complicated...
> Most of us here probably have a maximum of 3 rules-storage capacity anyway (and it makes your life/work/counting much easier).
> (Don't turn into our own personal Velogames website )
> 
> ...


I will kick off with Vamp for the title -

Not that I know him -

Just -

I reckon he would race his Granny on a walking frame if the gauntlet was thrown down.


----------



## VamP (13 Jan 2014)

You may be right. But I never win anything.


----------



## jowwy (13 Jan 2014)

i'm in - whats the rules


----------



## smutchin (13 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> The TDU is gonna be part of it? Man... I don't know jack squad of that race



That won't put you at a disadvantage, I can promise you that.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jan 2014)

It's all pretty straightforward but I've just put off doing it while it's been something that's vaguely happening in the future... and now the future is suddenly here. Anyway, eight days until the TDU starts, so plenty of time yet...


----------



## smutchin (13 Jan 2014)

Actually, the time-consuming bit is not the rules per se but working out which races in the calendar to include. Everything on the WorldTour is in, then it needs fleshing out with some continental races - but not too many, so some biggish races will be left out... 

I also want to mix it up a bit by making the spectrum as wide as possible, and that means including some Africa Tour races, but I don't know the first thing about any of them. Prime candidate would appear to be the Tropicale Amissa Bongo (which sounds more like a fruit-based soft drink than a bike race) but that starts tomorrow so it's a bit late. Anyone got any other suggestions for African races to include?

I'm also going to include some women's races. 

I reckon not logging a prediction for _every_ race won't necessarily be a handicap - we'll all have holidays and the like over the course of the year that will make it inconvenient/impossible to make predictions for some races - but if the league start to look too skewed, maybe I'll introduce some kind of averaging or best results system.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> You may be right. But I never win anything.



Never? Really? Come on, even Matt Goss wins stuff occasionally.


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

smutchin

Sounds like a lot of races/predictions Mr @smutchin
As probs none of us know 1st thing about African race scene how about leaving it out.

Girls race calender looks a very good idea though.


----------



## VamP (13 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Never? Really? Come on, even Matt Goss wins stuff occasionally.




...

even
Matt Goss is better than me
...


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> ...
> 
> even
> Matt Goss is better than me
> ...


Yes -

He is a great -


Singest.


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> ...
> 
> even
> Matt Goss is better than me
> ...


His brother Luke is the topper most of the popper most though -

Pop Pickers.


----------



## rich p (13 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> smutchin
> 
> Sounds like a lot of races/predictions Mr @smutchin
> As probs none of us know 1st thing about African race scene how about leaving it out.
> ...


As smutch is putting the effort into this, I'd suggest that we play by whatever rules he sees fit


----------



## Herbie (13 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Sorry -
> Can't give this a 'like' coz -
> 
> 
> The missus has cancelled our Sky Sports in a cost cutting exercise


 

bummer


----------



## The Couch (13 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> I also want to ... including some Africa Tour races, but I don't know the first thing about any of them. Prime candidate would appear to be the Tropicale Amissa Bongo ... Anyone got any other suggestions for African races to include?
> 
> I'm also going to include some women's races.


African races ... sounds something for @Flying_Monkey ... Now of course, it's up to you, but perhaps don't take it too far. 
There are also "lesser" races - but closer by - where it would already be challenging (read close to impossible) to predict the winner.
Off the top of my head: Tour of Austria, Etoile de Besseges, Tour de Langkawi, Roma Maxima, GP Samyn, Nokere koerse, Tour de Castilia y Leon, GP Stad Zottegem, Tour de Pologne,... and it goes on for ever of course

But again, it's up to you (just perhaps take races that use a website, so at least we know who's on the starting list )


+1 for women (although I'll probably stick the whole season with Marianne Vos )


----------



## The Couch (13 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> The missus has cancelled our Sky Sports in a cost cutting exercise


See that means that you weren't watching sports enough... if it would have been on enough the yield/cost ratio would have been fine


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

rich p said:


> As smutch is putting the effort into this, I'd suggest that we play by whatever rules he sees fit


I did also praise his womens racing idea Mr @rich p


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> See that means that you weren't watching sports enough... if it would have been on enough the yield/cost ratio would have been fine


Have you & our Cruella been introduced ??


----------



## smutchin (13 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> African races ... sounds something for @Flying_Monkey ... Now of course, it's up to you, but perhaps don't take it too far.
> There are also "lesser" races - but closer by - where it would already be challenging (read close to impossible) to predict the winner.



I'll leave out the Africa races unless someone (ie FM) puts a compelling case for including any particular one of them. There will only be a token handful of Asia and America Tour races as well, but I'm open to suggestions for what to include and what to leave out.

The "stab in the dark" element is half the fun, isn't it? I don't think any of us is an expert.



> But again, it's up to you (just perhaps take races that use a website, so at least we know who's on the starting list )



That's actually what they call "a good shout". I think cyclingnews.com publish start lists for most pro races though.



> +1 for women (although I'll probably stick the whole season with Marianne Vos )



As tactics go, you could undoubtedly do a lot worse.


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

As a slight aside -

Anyone notice Boonen is on the cover of Pro Cycling mag ??
I believe there is a decent classics feature in there (Feb Issue).


----------



## SteCenturion (13 Jan 2014)

Herbie said:


> bummer


It will be back by March -

GUARANTEED


----------



## Herbie (13 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> It will be back by March -
> 
> GUARANTEED


 
I hope you don't miss anything too exciting? But HEY! most pubs have Sky telly these days...just tell your missus you'll be spending more time in your local....Sky tv may return pronto?


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

As promised, here are the rules and the calendar of qualifying races (also attached as pdfs). Happy to take any suggestions for amendments to the rules, as well as additions or deletions to the calendar...

*Teh Roolz*
Predictions to be submitted either via this thread to the forum or by personal message to me by Midnight (UK time) the night before the stage/race.
One prediction per stage/race.
One prediction for overall winner for multi-stage races. One prediction for each of the other major classifications (to be announced per race).
One prediction for lanterne rouge for multi-stage races.
Same rules apply to team events (ie team time trials) but make your prediction for a team rather than an individual.
No penalties for not making a prediction in any race.
Points will be collated and published occasionally in a league, updated as and when I get round to it.

*Points*
For each stage/race result, points as follows:
1st: 5pts
2nd: 2pts
3rd: 1pt

In multi-stage races, for each overall win and other classifications, awarded at the end of the final stage:
1st: 10pts
2nd: 5pts
3rd: 2pts
Lanterne rouge: 25pts

Other points awarded in special circumstances:
Rider finishes 5th on a wet weather stage (at judge’s discretion): 13.7pts

*Prizes*
Prize for first place in the league at the end of the season: the undying esteem of your peers. Plus maybe some inexpensive cycling-related prize if I can think of something suitable.

*The Calendar*
[Key: ET - Europe Tour, AsT - Asia Tour, WE - Women Elite. All other races are WorldTour events.]

21-26 Jan: Tour Down Under
9-14 Feb: Tour of Qatar (AsT)
18-23 Feb: Tour of Oman (AsT)
27 Feb-8 March: Le Tour de Langkawi (AsT)
1 March: Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite (ET)
2 March: Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne (ET)
7-9 March: Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen (ET)
8 March: Strade Bianche (ET)
9 March: Roma Maxima (ET)
9-16 March: Paris-Nice
12-18 March: Tirreno-Adriatico
15 March: Ronde van Drenthe (WE)
23 March: Milano-Sanremo
24-30 March: Volta Ciclista a Catalunya
28 March: E3 Harelbeke
29-30 March: Critérium International (ET)
30 March: Gent-Wevelgem Men; Trofeo Alfredo Binda (WE)
6 April: Ronde van Vlaanderen Men; Ronde van Vlaanderen Women (WE)
7-12 April: Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco
13 April: Paris-Roubaix
19 April: Liège-Bastogne-Liège (ET)
20 April: Amstel Gold Race
23 April: La Flèche Wallonne; La Flèche Wallonne Féminine (WE)
27 April: Liège-Bastogne-Liège
29 April-5 May: Tour de Romandie
7-11 May: The Women’s Tour (WE)
9 May-1 June: Giro d'Italia
14-16 May: Tour of Chongming Island (WE)
8-15 June: Critérium du Dauphiné
14-22 June: Tour de Suisse
4-13 July: Giro d'Italia Internazionale Femminile (WE)
5-27 July: Tour de France
2 Aug: Clasica Ciclista San Sebastian
3 Aug: Sparkassen Giro (WE)
3-9 Aug: Tour de Pologne
10 Aug: Prudential RideLondon Classic (ET)
11-17 Aug: Eneco Tour
22 Aug: Open de Suede Vargada TTT (WE)
23 Aug-14 Sept: Vuelta a España
24 Aug: Vattenfall Cyclassics
24 Aug: Open de Suede Vargada (WE)
30 Aug: GP de Plouay-Bretagne (WE)
31 Aug: GP Ouest France-Plouay
7-14 Sep: Tour of Britain (ET)
12 Sept: Grand Prix Cycliste de Québec
14 Sept: Grand Prix Cycliste de Montréal
22-29 Sept: World Road Race Championships - Elite Men’s RR & TT, Elite Women’s RR & TT
05 Oct: Il Lombardia
10-14 Oct: Tour of Beijing


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

NB I've included everything in the WorldTour calendar, even though some of the events in the latter stages of the season are two-bit races that no one really cares about. I shall happily consider dropping some of those if the consensus is that they aren't worth including. I've also left out some fairly big races because they clash with other races - eg the Tour of California, which clashes with the Giro. Again, I'll happily stick those back in if there is popular demand. I'm also happy to take advice on women's races I've left out that should be included.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

For the TDU, predictions will be accepted for the following classification jerseys:
*Santos Tour Down Under Ochre Leader’s Jersey*
*ŠKODA King of the Mountain Jersey*
*Adam Internet Sprint Jersey*

I will also accept predictions for the Santos Best Dressed Town Competition. With a bonus 10pts for anyone who gets it right.




> The Santos Best Dressed Town Competition is a great way for South Australian communities, businesses and households to share the excitement of the Santos Tour Down Under.


----------



## VamP (15 Jan 2014)

The ochre jersey. That. Sounds. Exciting. What colour is the sprint jersey, drab?


----------



## VamP (15 Jan 2014)

Adam Hansen to win a stage.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

The Adam Internet Pantone 15-1119 TCX Sprint Jersey


----------



## The Couch (15 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> *The Calendar*
> [Key: ET - Europe Tour, AsT - Asia Tour, WE - Women Elite. All other races are WorldTour events.]
> 
> 21-26 Jan: Tour Down Under
> ...


Daaaaaamn... you've got some high hopes that you're going to have a lot of time available 
I can only say, great of you to set this up!


----------



## The Couch (15 Jan 2014)

Well... I'll have a try at kicking it off (and get the taunting going ).
To show that I am not afraid to show my predictions publicly after absolutely destroying everyone last year in the Vuelta Velogames prediction league:
(well... and of course the fact that there are soooo many races that this one shouldn't make much of a difference )

People’s Choice Classic (not sure if this is included, but just ignore if @smutchin says this one ain't in the prediction)

Greipel (experience takes it when everybody is still a bit rusty in the first race)
San Remo Pasta stage 1 (man, I love these stage-names )

Greipel (ok, that's it... I am boring myself, the next predictions will be different, I promise)
BikeExchange.com stage 2:

Viviani (yes... an Italian winning in Australia)
Thomas Foods stage 3:

Gerrans (well... had to throw in at least 1 Australian, right?)
Bupa stage 4:

Michael Matthews (ok, make it 2)
Pure Blonde stage 5:

Geraint Thomas (because I want to be supportive of Smutch claim that this is going to be the season for G)
Be Safe Be Seen MAC Stage 6 (it was between Pure Blonde and Be safe, but this is my favourite name ):

Kittel

*Santos Tour Down Under Ochre Leader’s Jersey: *G. Thomas (as explained above)
*ŠKODA *(Ugly Green dotted)* King of the Mountain Jersey: *Maxim Belkov (why?? I haven't the faintest idea)
*Adam Internet *(drab?)* Sprint Jersey: *Greipel

*Santos Best Dressed Town Competition:* Willunga (will win it back after years of biting the dust)

EDIT:
*Santos "Le Sang Rouge" Lanterne: *Olivier Kaisen


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> People’s Choice Classic (not sure if this is included, but just ignore if @smutchin says this one ain't in the prediction)



Does it actually count towards the TDU? If not, I think maybe best leave it out. But by all means make some predictions by way of a warm-up!



> Greipel (experience takes it when everybody is still a bit rusty in the first race)



Yeah, I'd already pencilled him in for the sprint jersey and a couple of stages. Promise I'm not just copying you! 

I'll make my own predictions within the next day or two after giving it some thought.

Looking again at the calendar, there are rather a lot of races on it, aren't there? I think I'll scratch a few more out. No one will mind too much if I lose the Tour de Langkawi, will they? It's good to include a few of the more obscure races from outside Europe, but I don't want this to become a chore - either for me or for anyone taking part.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jan 2014)

Don't mind at all either way - as long as it's before the deadline!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jan 2014)

Are you going to start a thread for every race? Or just chuck them in here?


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jan 2014)

Can I confirm you want us to predict every stage and the GC winner + any other selected jerseys all at once (Like couch has) as I'm a bit confused having never done a fantasy larking on bikes comp before


----------



## rich p (15 Jan 2014)

As I'll be hors de internet next week I'm going to make my predictions all at once.
Stage 1 Simon Clarke
Stage 2 Kittel
Stage 3 Greipel
Stage 4 Greipel
Stage 5 Porte
Stage 6 Kittel
Yellow - Porte
KOM - Bakelants
Sprint - Greipel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2014)

GC - Gerrans
Mountains - Porte
Sprint - Kittel
Best dressed town - One Tree Hill; I mean, they have a hill and a tree to work with - Gold Medals have been won at Chelsea with less.
Stage 1 - Viviani
Stage 2 - Kittel
Stage 3 - Greipel
Stage 4 - Kittel
Stage 5 - Gerrans
Stage 6 - Kittel


----------



## The Couch (16 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> Best dressed town - One Tree Hill; I mean, they have a hill and a tree to work with - Gold Medals have been won at Chelsea with less.


Well, it does get a 7.7 on IMDB, so it should get quite some votes


----------



## VamP (16 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Adam Hansen to win a stage.



So If I am reading the rules right, I get nothing for this prediction even if Adam Hansen wins all the stages, as I did not state which stage he is going to win. Is that right?


----------



## The Couch (16 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> So If I am reading the rules right, I get nothing for this prediction even if Adam Hansen wins all the stages, as I did not state which stage he is going to win. Is that right?


No, on the contrary, if your only prediction is Adam Hansen, then he is basically your pick for everything.

So in your hypothetical (him winning all stages) you would gain points for every stage and the "Ochre" leader jersey points and the "Drab"  sprint jersey
(KOM jersey would be possible as well, but is impossible to predict in this hypothetical)
(And of course you would get the bonus points if the town Adam Hansen would win the best dressed town)

Anyway... you'd be miles ahead of us after just 1 event  
(all thanks to a beer lover on a bike and your laziness... who would've thought)


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> Are you going to start a thread for every race? Or just chuck them in here?



Put them in here, please, or by personal message to me if you want to keep your predictions private - it'll make it easier for me to keep track than having multiple threads.



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Can I confirm you want us to predict every stage and the GC winner + any other selected jerseys all at once



All GC and other jerseys predictions to be made before the first stage starts. For the TDU, that means by midnight (UK time) on Monday 20th January.

All individual stage predictions to be made before midnight (UK time) the night before the individual stage (so stage 1 by Monday midnight, stage 2 by Tuesday midnight etc - or sooner, like Couch & Rich P, if you prefer).

I would say don't worry too much about making predictions for every stage of every race - it probably won't hurt your chances if you miss a few here and there, and it's only supposed to be a bit of fun anyway.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> So If I am reading the rules right, I get nothing for this prediction even if Adam Hansen wins all the stages, as I did not state which stage he is going to win. Is that right?



As Couch says, I'll read that as Hansen being your default prediction for all stages and competitions (including Best Dressed Town) unless you specify otherwise.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2014)

My predictions...

GC: Richie Porte
KOM: Jan Bakelants
Sprint jersey: Andre Greipel
Best Dressed Town: McLaren Vale to make it two in a row.
Lanterne Rouge: Stig Broeckx

Stage 1: Andre Greipel


----------



## VamP (16 Jan 2014)

How many points for best dressed town again?


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> How many points for best dressed town again?



10. Worth a punt!


----------



## VamP (16 Jan 2014)

dirty brown jersey - Gerrans
KOM - Gerrans
Drab jersey - Kittel

Best dressed - Willunga Hill (Christ I hope there's a town there)

Stage 1 - Kittel
Stage 2 - Hansen
Stage 3 - Greipel
Stage 4 - Kittel
Stage 5 - Gerrans
Stage 6 - Kittel


----------



## smutchin (16 Jan 2014)

Revised calendar (also as pdf attached) - shout if you think I've cut something that should be included...

21-26 Jan : Tour Down Under
9-14 Feb : Tour of Qatar (AsT)
1 March : Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite (ET)
2 March : Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne (ET)
8 March : Strade Bianche (ET)
9-16 March : Paris-Nice
15 March : Ronde van Drenthe (WE)
23 March : Milano-Sanremo
24-30 March : Volta Ciclista a Catalunya
28 March : E3 Harelbeke
30 March : Gent-Wevelgem Men; Trofeo Alfredo Binda (WE)
6 April : Ronde van Vlaanderen Men; Ronde van Vlaanderen Women (WE)
13 April : Paris-Roubaix
20 April : Amstel Gold Race
23 April : La Flèche Wallonne; La Flèche Wallonne Féminine (WE)
27 April : Liège-Bastogne-Liège
29 April-5 May : Tour de Romandie
7-11 May : The Women’s Tour (WE)
9 May-1 June : Giro d'Italia
14-16 May : Tour of Chongming Island (WE)
8-15 June : Critérium du Dauphiné
14-22 June : Tour de Suisse
4-13 July : Giro d'Italia Internazionale Femminile (WE)
5-27 July : Tour de France
3 Aug : Sparkassen Giro (WE)
10 Aug : Prudential RideLondon Classic (ET)
23 Aug-14 Sept : Vuelta a España
24 Aug : Open de Suede Vargada (WE)
30 Aug : GP de Plouay-Bretagne (WE)
7-14 Sep : Tour of Britain (ET)
22-29 Sept: World Road Race Championships -; Elite Men’s RR & TT, Elite Women’s RR & TT
05 Oct : Il Lombardia
10-14 Oct : Tour of Beijing


----------



## SWSteve (16 Jan 2014)

@smutchin Thanks, I'll post later tonight after I find out who is racing there. 


Can we have a YellowFlou wildcard where we guess who will get caught for doping? Or is that too cynical


----------



## The Couch (17 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Can we have a YellowFlou wildcard where we guess who will get caught for doping? Or is that too cynical[/USER]




[COLOR=#000000]You can keep that ace card for the Giro[/COLOR] :smile:


----------



## smutchin (17 Jan 2014)

Btw, for those who don't want to commit to making predictions for the whole bloody season, I shall do mini leagues for the Grand Tours.


----------



## thom (17 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Btw, for those who don't want to commit to making predictions for the whole bloody season, I shall do mini leagues for the Grand Tours.


I'm more likely to get involved with that - I just know if I started this out for the whole season I'd forget at some point.


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jan 2014)

TDU
GC Richie Porte
KOM Porte
SPRINT Kittel

Stage 1: Renshaw (OPQS)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Stage 1: Renshaw (OPQS)



Stage 1 finished a while ago...


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jan 2014)

@smutchin classes it from the 21st to the 26th...


----------



## smutchin (19 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> Stage 1 finished a while ago...



That was the "People's Choice Classic", a 50km preview race. Doesn't count towards the official standings. Stage 1 is on Tuesday.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jan 2014)

Oh right, sorry my mistake


----------



## The Couch (20 Jan 2014)

And off to a great start.... continuing the trend I have set last year and getting it wrong

At least, I can take comfort in the fact that Greipel was close (and it didn't count)


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jan 2014)

To finish my earlier predictions:


> GC Richie Porte
> KOM Porte
> SPRINT Kittel
> 
> Stage 1: Renshaw (OPQS)



Stage 2: Porte (SKY)
Stage 3: Rojas (MOV)
Stage 4: Greipel (LOT)
Stage 5: Porte (SKY)
Stage 6: Kittel (GSH)

BDT: City of Victor Harbor


----------



## smutchin (20 Jan 2014)

Predictions made so far...


----------



## VamP (20 Jan 2014)

I definitely did NOT predict Adam Hansen as Lanterne Rouge. In fact I did not make a LR prediction, but if I had to, it certainly would not be my hero Adam! *horrified*


----------



## smutchin (20 Jan 2014)

As mentioned earlier, I entered Adam Hansen by default for every category for you, until you specified otherwise.


----------



## VamP (20 Jan 2014)

This is going to be a tricky year


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jan 2014)

Missed our Lanterne Rouge - Frank Schleck


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jan 2014)

Sorry for missing the LR, my pick: Kevin Reza (EUR)


----------



## montage (20 Jan 2014)

GC: Gerrans
KOM: Gerrans
Sprint jersey: Gerrans

Stage 1 - Jens V
Stage 2- Gerrans
Stage 3 - Gerrans
Stage 4 - Kittel
Stage 5 - Gerrans
Stage 6 - Kittel

LR - Van Poppel


----------



## montage (20 Jan 2014)

Adelaide best dressed


----------



## The Couch (21 Jan 2014)

So... am I right that we (the "experts") all had the first stage wrong? 

At least, there is upside for the people who put Gerrans in the overall sprint and/or GC jersey (which of course I didn't )


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sorry for missing the LR, my pick: Kevin Reza (EUR)



No need to apologise - you're not obliged to make predictions for any category if you choose not to! And you're not obliged to make all your predictions at once.



montage said:


> LR - Van Poppel



Boy or Danny?


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

After stage 1, it's me and The Couch tied in the lead on 2pts, everyone else on 0pts. 

No one fancied Steele Von Hoff, then? Must admit I've never heard of him before, but what a great name - sounds like a Bond villain.

Here are the rest of my predictions...
Stage 2: Richie Porte
Stage 3: Jan Bakelants
Stage 4: Andre Greipel
Stage 5: Richie Porte
Stage 6: Marcel Kittel


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Stage 3: Jan Bakelants



Actually, scratch that - I'll back my boy, as he seemed to finish pretty strongly today...

Stage 3: Geraint Thomas


----------



## The Couch (21 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> No one fancied Steele Von Hoff, then? Must admit I've never heard of him before, but what a great name - sounds like a Bond villain.
> 
> Here are the rest of my predictions...
> Stage 2: Richie Porte
> ...


Or at least a "The Good, The Bad & The Ugly" actor 
What's up with the Richie Porte predictions... I (though I) had your back with the Geraint predictions and you dump him yourself?!?
Now I am stuck with him

EDIT: Aaaah, okay, now I see you holding on to your word (a bit)


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

One of the original Baywatch cast surely...

I'm sticking with my predictions for the rest, it does seem a bit unsporting to actually follow the race and select the riders that display good form


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> I'm sticking with my predictions for the rest, it does seem a bit unsporting to actually follow the race and select the riders that display good form



Ha! Tbh, I would have made my predictions sooner but I hadn't studied the parcours yet. (On which subject, the stage 2 finish looks perfect for a Sagan vs Gilbert vs EBH bunfight - shame none of them are racing.)

The deadline applies per stage, though, and I'm happy for anyone to change their predictions if they wish (cue lots of people switching to Gerrans for today's stage). Another way to look at it is that it would be unfair to force someone to stick with an early prediction for stage 6 if their man pulls out through injury on stage 2.

No changing GC predictions after the race has started though!


----------



## The Couch (21 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> it does seem a bit unsporting to actually follow the race and select the riders that display good form


He does make a good point @smutchin


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

I was only joking, of course you are free to amend stages. I am just speaking from the moral high ground of lazitude.


----------



## The Couch (21 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> ... (cue lots of people switching to Gerrans for today's stage)...


Naaa, I'm sticking with the guy that already got dropped on the less heavy stage 1 (I never was a bright one, me)
... whatever points I am behind, I'll just make it up in the Vuelta  Heheh (you're gonna be hearing that a lot this year, boys... but at least hope I won't be in front at any point in the season, cause then the taunting would really get bad)


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Naaa, I'm sticking with the guy that already got dropped on the less heavy stage 1 (I never was a bright one, me)
> ... whatever points I am behind, I'll just make it up in the Vuelta  Heheh (you're gonna be hearing that a lot this year, boys... but at least hope I won't be in front at any point in the season, cause then the taunting would really get bad)



It's fine, the Winter Olympics are starting soon, and I'll get my fill taunting Belgian (and British) sports fans.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jan 2014)

Winter Olympics? What's that?


----------



## The Couch (21 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> It's fine, the Winter Olympics are starting soon, and I'll get my fill taunting Belgian (and British) sports fans.


Gggrrrrmmmmbbbllllllllll....  ggrmmmbblll



But hey... don't underestimate us... we got inspired by Cool Runnings and ONLY 26 years after Jamaica we will also have a bobsleigh team at the Olympics
And there are ....others... in other sports ...as well.... yeah... definitely a strong delegation this year!! Take my word for it ...you don't need to look it up...definitely some strong medal contenders here....

... and just wait when cyclocross hit the Winter Olympics...


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Winter Olympics? What's that?



It's some weird no-mark collection of non-sports that is just about to be turned into a real event!


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

Addition of cross to treble Belgian participation at Winter Olympics at least!


----------



## Dusty Bin (21 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> It's some weird no-mark collection of non-sports that is just about to be turned into a real event!



steady - there are moves to get CX into the winter olympics....


----------



## VamP (21 Jan 2014)

Dusty Bin said:


> steady - there are moves to get CX into the winter olympics....



You posted that without clicking on the link didn't you


----------



## Dusty Bin (21 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> You posted that without clicking on the link didn't you



Yes! Didn't even notice the link until you mentioned it....


----------



## montage (21 Jan 2014)

montage said:


> GC: Gerrans
> KOM: Gerrans
> Sprint jersey: Gerrans
> 
> ...



Danny Van Poppel.


Nearly put Gerrans in for stage one, but opted for a little variety.
Pretty sure i have bagged this race already, thanks to everyone else for coming though, nice to pretend there is some competition now and again.


----------



## The Couch (22 Jan 2014)

Monty is running away with this 

But I do still have an outside chance at getting the Lantern Rouge right
(Kaisen is 5th last) 
NOT GO Kaisen!!!


----------



## smutchin (22 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> Monty is running away with this



He's the only one who picked up points on stage 2, putting him level with you and me in the overall standings.

But I'm not paying out on GC until after stage 5 at least. I reckon Richie Porte might show his hand there (though I'd be very happy if your pick does well on stage 5  ). Watch out for Evans and Ulissi as well. [Edit: although I see Gerrans won the same stage last year, so obviously he can't be counted out, even against the proper climbers.]


----------



## VamP (23 Jan 2014)

Well. Cuddles. Who'd have thunk it.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jan 2014)

No one in this forum, that's who! No one scores any points on today's stage.

Though chapeau to @User for tipping Cuddles for GC - I did a slight double take when I saw that but it's starting to look like a possibly inspired selection.


----------



## SteCenturion (23 Jan 2014)

Can I do a what's left of it prediction for TDU pls ?

Been to busy at work & the Dragon cancelled MY sky sports.

If so here goes...

Stage 4 Kittel
Stage 5 Porte
Stage 6 Kittel

FWIW - I would have gone for...

PORTE - Winner
KITTEL - Sprinter
Porte - Best Mountain Goat.

Eddie the Eagle Edwards for Red Light.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jan 2014)

VamP said:


> Stage 2 - Hansen
> Stage 3 - Greipel



There's a fairytale prediction if ever there was one.


----------



## VamP (23 Jan 2014)

Marmion said:


> There's a fairytale prediction if ever there was one.



Oh very good. It did take me a fair while to work it out


----------



## smutchin (23 Jan 2014)

SteCenturion said:


> Can I do a what's left of it prediction for TDU pls ?



Of course!


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jan 2014)

I got a stage prediction correct. Incredible.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2014)

I've just updated the points and here, after the first race of the season, are the league standings:

*Player: Pts*
montage: 23
Marmion: 13
ItsSteveL: 12
Smutchin: 12
VamP: 11
Rich P: 10
IOTCB: 7
SteCenturion: 5
The Couch: 2

Chapeau to @montage who takes an early lead by virtue of being the only one of us with the foresight to pick Gerrans for the sprint jersey as well as GC.

I've discounted the Best Dressed Town competition because I thought there was only going to be one overall prize but it seems to have been awarded per stage. 

Here's the breakdown of points. Do shout if you think I've got anything wrong...


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2014)

Tour of Qatar up next. Predictions as follows - but it's still a couple of weeks away, so you've plenty of time to think about it:

Gold (GC)
Silver (Points)
Lanterne Rouge
Stage 1
Stage 2
Stage 3
Stage 4
Stage 5
Stage 6


----------



## rich p (27 Jan 2014)

Well done smutch!


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> Tour of Qatar up next.


Aaahhh yes, the Tour of the parking lot... I guess this strategy will be: pick a sprinter as day 1 winner, copy that guy into every stage, into the GC and into the Sprint jersey, right? 
(Or have any of the oil sheikhs put some money on the table and build the "Alps Mark 2" over there?)


----------



## The Couch (27 Jan 2014)

smutchin said:


> I've discounted the Best Dressed Town competition because I thought there was only going to be one overall prize but it seems to have been awarded per stage.


I am gutted... I really put like 1 full minute of thought into that Best Dressed Town 
(probably should have used that time to think better about my other predictions... looking at my score )


----------



## smutchin (27 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> I am gutted... I really put like 1 full minute of thought into that Best Dressed Town
> (probably should have used that time to think better about my other predictions... looking at my score )



Well, the only people who would have scored in the Best Dressed Town competition are me and @User (for McLaren Vale and Norwood respectively) but unless either of those has been declared outright winner, I'll withhold the points. (Maybe it can be held in reserve for use as a tie-breaker if necessary.)

At least your performance in this round proves to those yet to make any predictions that leaving it late to join in doesn't necessarily mean you'll finish last.


----------



## VamP (27 Jan 2014)

The Couch said:


> I am gutted... I really put like 1 full minute of thought into that Best Dressed Town
> (probably should have used that time to think better about my other predictions... looking at my score )




Erm.. you just copied my choice! And Willunga failed to rise to the occasion at any rate!

FWIW I agree that the best dressed town selection is bit of a faff, and frankly a distraction. I am sure I would have done much better had I not spent so much valuable time researching it all.


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2014)

Just for the heck of it  (cause I like getting bitch-slapped around here)

I'll have a swing at the 1st stage of Dubai... not Tony, not Fabian, not Phinney... I am going with Sagan :troll:


----------



## VamP (4 Feb 2014)

Are we doing Dubai? I thought not...


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2014)

VamP said:


> Are we doing Dubai? I thought not...


Just read my post again  
(just for fun)


----------



## VamP (4 Feb 2014)

Oh OK, I was panicking I had to go and read up on the parcours. Phew.


----------



## smutchin (4 Feb 2014)

I can't remember if I posted the latest calendar update but I did cut a few more races, mainly ones that overlap. So as it stands, the next few races are:
9-14 Feb: Tour of Qatar
1 March: Omloop Het Nieuwsblad Elite
2 March: Kuurne-Bruxelles-Kuurne
8 March: Strade Bianche
9-16 March: Paris-Nice
15 March: Ronde van Drenthe (Women)

I would have dropped the Tour of the Car Park as well but then it would be a very big gap until the next race, so it's just there as filler really. I'll reinstate any dropped races if people feel strongly about them. And I'll drop the Tour of the Car Park if people CBA with it. The Tour of Dubai can do one though. But if we're doing it for fun anyway... I'll back Alex Dowsett for stage 1. Patriotic, like.


----------



## The Couch (4 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> But if we're doing it for fun anyway... I'll back Alex Dowsett for stage 1


Oooowww... I like your guess (didn't even know he was in it, since I didn't even look at the full list )... still sticking to beast-of-all-trades The Hulk though


----------



## smutchin (4 Feb 2014)

Total stab in the dark - don't know if he's in it or not. Is there a start list yet? Had a quick look on the official website but it just says "coming soon".


----------



## VamP (4 Feb 2014)

Tour of Oman instead of Qatar? Looks a lot more interesting to me, but I'm happy to be beaten into silence by rolled up Telegraphs...


----------



## The Couch (5 Feb 2014)

VamP said:


> Tour of Oman instead of Qatar? Looks a lot more interesting to me, but I'm happy to be beaten into silence by rolled up Telegraphs...


I'll second that 
(Oman has probably a bit more potential of attackers/surprises winning stages and more of a fight for the GC)

...but it's all good for me, so don't feel like I am pushing


----------



## montage (5 Feb 2014)

I don't mind which one I end up winning, Oman or Qatar


----------



## smutchin (5 Feb 2014)

OK, I'll take that as a consensus - Car Park out, Oman in. Oman does have the more interesting parcours, granted. 18-23 Feb, six stages plus GC and Points classifications. And Lanterne Rouge, of course.


----------



## The Couch (6 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> I am going with Sagan :troll:


And the streak goes on.... 

Still... somewhere along the season my underdog guesses are bound to be right once


----------



## smutchin (6 Feb 2014)

I enjoyed the line in the report about Alex Dowsett: "did not trouble the leaderboard"


----------



## SWSteve (8 Feb 2014)

@User I believe we've ditched Qatar for Oman as it has several hills


----------



## rich p (16 Feb 2014)

Tour of Oman starts on the 18th
Start list provisionally here
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/tour-of-oman-start-list-3


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Feb 2014)

rich p said:


> Tour of Oman starts on the 18th
> Start list provisionally here
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/tour-of-oman-start-list-3



Looks like the Classics boys are gonna be out in force


----------



## smutchin (16 Feb 2014)

Thanks for the reminder, Rich. Had my mind on things other than cycling this week so had forgotten about it.


----------



## montage (16 Feb 2014)

GC: Froome
Mountains: Tschopp
Points: Greipel
Stage 1: Greipel
Stage 2: Bouhanni
Stage 3: Sagan
Stage 4: Rodriguez
Stage 5: Froome
Stage 6: Greipel

Would have liked to have given Kristoff and Konig a shot, but decided only to play two "wildcards"


----------



## The Couch (17 Feb 2014)

GC: Uran
Points: Sagan
Most aggressive (do we go for this, since there is no climber jersey??): Kadri
Lantern rouge: I might as well be looking for a needle in a hay stack, but here we go: Ilesic (who?? do you think... indeed that's what my hope is based on )

Stage 1: Greipel
Stage 2: Greipel
Stage 3: Kristoff
Stage 4: Stybar
Stage 5: Froome
Stage 6: Bouhanni

See, the thing with going for too many obvious ones if you don't have any points - like me - is that you won't make that much ground up, so I'm going fairly wild with guesses 

Uran for overall (without winning a stage), Sagan for green (without winning a stage), Kristoff actually winning a sprint against Sagan, Stybar sneaking away in the last kilometers of a stage, Greipel being a bit tired in the end and getting whipped by Bouhanni.


----------



## rich p (17 Feb 2014)

Stage 1 Greipel
Stage 2 Sagan
Stage 3 Van Avermaet
Stage 4 J Rodriguez
Stage 5 Santaromita
Stage 6 Greipel
Overall J Rodriguez
Sprint Greipel
KOM Moreno
LR Robert Forster


----------



## Crackle (17 Feb 2014)

Throws hat in ring with a fine selection of good outsiders and a scattering of knowns.

Stage 1 Greipel
Stage 2 Bouhanni
Stage 3 Sagan
Stage 4 Nibali
Stage 5 Uran
Stage 6 Ben Swift
Sprint Sagan
KOM Mathias Frank
Overall Uran
Lanterne Rouge Aldo Ino Ilesic


----------



## SWSteve (17 Feb 2014)

*GC *Froome
*KOM *Sagan
*Sprint *Sagan*
Stage 1 *Greipel (lotto)
*Stage 2 *Greipel(Lotto)
*Stage 3 *Sagan(can)*
Stage 4 *Uran (OPQS)
*Stage 5 *Froome (sky)
*Stage 6 *Sagan (can)
*
LR* Pieter Vanspeybrouck (TVB)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Feb 2014)

GC - Froome
KOM - Konig
Sprint - Greipel
Lantern Rouge - Mouris

1 - Greipel
2 - Haussler
3 - Konig
4 - Seb. Chavanel
5 - Froome
6 - Haussler


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Feb 2014)

If i may join in with this one i'd like to go for

Red Jersey - Rodriguez
Green Jersey - Sagan
Green and Red Jersey - Sagan
Lantern Rouge - Robert Wagner

1 - Bouhanni
2 - Greipel
3 - Rodriguez
4 - Sagan
5 - Rodriguez
6 - Greipel


----------



## smutchin (18 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Most aggressive (do we go for this, since there is no climber jersey??): Kadri



I reckon just GC and points, if that's OK with everyone. Keep it simple.

Sorry for slacking off on the organising front! I'll get the predictions into my spreadsheet asap. Looks like I've missed the boat myself on this one seeing as it's now technically past the deadline. Doh! Never mind. Give you all a chance to get some points in the bank before I hit top gear and toast you all when the Grand Tours come around...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Feb 2014)

We should have had "most sandy town"


----------



## montage (18 Feb 2014)

Are we sure about the lack of climbers jersey?... the fact a kom jersey was handed out today seems to suggest otherwise


----------



## SWSteve (18 Feb 2014)

Greipel wins Stage 1!


----------



## The Couch (18 Feb 2014)

montage said:


> Are we sure about the lack of climbers jersey?... the fact a kom jersey was handed out today seems to suggest otherwise


I thought the first 2 stages didn't even have mountains?!? 
(but if you saw it, I'll believe it)


----------



## rich p (18 Feb 2014)

Greipel gets most of us up and running with points in the bag!


----------



## montage (18 Feb 2014)

"Van Hecke (TSV) was first at the top of Al Rustaq climb at 56.5km to claim the first KOM jersey of the race, with the peloton at 4:05."


----------



## The Couch (19 Feb 2014)

montage said:


> ...
> Stage 2: Bouhanni
> ...
> Would have liked to have given Kristoff and Konig a shot, but decided only to play two "wildcards"


You got some good gut feelings (it worked wonderfully with Gerrans last time as well), but you need to stick to them


The Couch said:


> ...
> Lantern rouge: I might as well be looking for a needle in a hay stack, but here we go: Ilesic (who?? do you think... indeed that's what my hope is based on )
> ...


I on the other hand pick the guy that is so fresh he even goes into the attack today


----------



## montage (19 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> You got some good gut feelings (it worked wonderfully with Gerrans last time as well), but you need to stick to them
> 
> I on the other hand pick the guy that is so fresh he even goes into the attack today



I had him down for stage 2 as well before a last minute change of heart


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2014)

Just a quick points update: no points for anyone on stage 2, so it's @rich p @The Couch @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell @Marmion and @montage currently joint leaders on 5pts for picking Greipel on stage 1.

I'm a bit confused about this KOM business. I can't find any official information regarding a KOM classification in the race - it's certainly not listed in the jerseys information on the official website. If anyone can point me to any corroborating evidence that it actually exists, I'll include the predictions made for it in the scores. Otherwise I won't!


----------



## smutchin (19 Feb 2014)

Better make some predictions of my own for the remaining stages...

Stage 3: Sagan
Stage 4: Rodriguez
Stage 5: Nibbles
Stage 6: Greipel


----------



## SWSteve (19 Feb 2014)

Ahh, no such thing as KOM jersey, just that 'Most attacking rider' rubbish to draw people out on the intermediates. 

Maybe everyone's KOM nomination get's recycled as a second points jersey nomination... or we all accept we are numpties and nothing happens


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Feb 2014)

The whole mess scared me so much i just put down the jersey colour.


----------



## smutchin (20 Feb 2014)

No one picked Greipel for stage three, but several of us went for Sagan, picking up 2pts. So @Crackle @ItsSteveLovell and @montage are edging ahead of the peloton on 7pts...

And in the overall standings, it's @montage out front on 30pts, with @ItsSteveLovell leading the chasing pack on 19, closely followed by @Marmion on 18.

Quite a mix of predictions for stage four - three have gone for Purito but everyone else has picked a different rider.


----------



## The Couch (21 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Quite a mix of predictions for stage four - three have gone for Purito but everyone else has picked a different rider.


Gooooo Styby .... Biased??!? me?!? Hell, no

EDIT: and apparently the stage is already over ... Sagan took it.... darn it

EDIT 2: at least Uran will be in the mix for GC


----------



## The Couch (21 Feb 2014)

Man... this lantern rouge is turning into a cock tease...
Down Under Kaisen was in 2nd last position when he left the race (understandably of course, knowing what we know now)

This time it's that Ilesic guy - I had never heard of - who is in second last place... c'mon Riblon (FYI the guy in last place) you can ride way better than this!


----------



## SWSteve (21 Feb 2014)

Another set of points for Uran's 2nd place. I'm coming after you @montage


----------



## Crackle (21 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Man... this lantern rouge is turning into a cock tease...
> Down Under Kaisen was in 2nd last position when he left the race (understandably of course, knowing what we know now)
> 
> This time it's that Ilesic guy - I had never heard of - who is in second last place... c'mon Riblon (FYI the guy in last place) you can ride way better than this!


I have Ilesic but Riblon is spoiling my party. I wish he'd pick his feet up and get going, I mean, who would pick Riblon for Lanterne Rouge!


----------



## smutchin (21 Feb 2014)

So, @themosquitoking gets 5pts for Sagan, @ItsSteveLovell gets 2pts for Uran, and 1pt to @Crackle for Nibali.

First time this season all the top three on a stage have been selected.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> So, @themosquitoking gets 5pts for Sagan, @ItsSteveLovell gets 2pts for Uran, and 1pt to @Crackle for Nibali.
> 
> First time this season all the top three on a stage have been selected.



Yay, people who know nothing rock!!


----------



## montage (23 Feb 2014)

Sometimes in life I sit down and think to myself "will winning ever get boring?"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Feb 2014)

montage said:


> Sometimes in life I sit down and think to myself "will winning ever get boring?"



I'm sure you'll find out when the proper stuff starts


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2014)

Apologies, folks, haven't had a chance to update the scores from the weekend yet. Annoyingly, the only up to date copy of the spreadsheet is on my computer at home so I might not have a chance to update it until later...


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2014)

Next races are Omloop this Saturday and Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne on Sunday. Probably a bit soon for start lists yet?

I'll nail my colours to the mast early and back Geraint Thomas for both (pending confirmation that he's riding either).

Actually, scrap that - I'll stick with for G for the Omloop but go with Greipel for KBK.


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2014)

OK, it's been a quiet morning at work so I've updated the spreadsheet (and if the boss is watching, having Excel open makes it look like I'm working anyway). So, here are the scores on the doors...

Table of all Oman predictions (let me know if you think I've got anything wrong):






Scores from Oman:





Overall league table after Oman:





Inspired predicting from @Crackle and @The Couch to pick Ilesic for Lanterne Rouge! I really thought those points were going to remain unclaimed all season.


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2014)

Good work, Smutch.
Mid-table mediocrity for me - as in life


----------



## The Couch (24 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Inspired predicting from @Crackle and @The Couch to pick Ilesic for Lanterne Rouge! I really thought those points were going to remain unclaimed all season.


Tssss.... Crackle just copied me 

I am really starting to like this prediction league: by getting most predictions wrong, but by having a lottery stab at the worst rider of the bunch, I am in 2nd position
WHoooohoooo 


Anybody actually know what happened to @VamP ? He's MIA (and he used to be a frequent contributor here)


----------



## smutchin (24 Feb 2014)

ISTR he said something a while back about a baby on the way. Could be something to do with that perhaps?


----------



## Crackle (24 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Tssss.... Crackle just copied me



Would you believe I never thought of that and given your previous run of form....... 

United Healthcare did have 4 or 3 riders in the bottom 10 so I figured right that someone from their team might get the Lanterne Rouge, the rest was a pin the tail on approach.

Without that lucky guess I'd be nearly as points poor as Rich. Still time for that though.


----------



## montage (24 Feb 2014)

Oh no nailed by the Lantern Rouge!!

You may have noticed I did not pick a LR - this is because I am only adept in the art of winning....when it comes to losing I am clueless.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> ISTR he said something a while back about a baby on the way. Could be something to do with that perhaps?


Do you think the baby has broken his computer?


----------



## rich p (24 Feb 2014)

montage said:


> Oh no nailed by the Lantern Rouge!!
> 
> You may have noticed I did not pick a LR - this is because I am only adept in the art of winning....when it comes to losing I am clueless.


Nobody likes a bad loser Montagio!


----------



## The Couch (25 Feb 2014)

montage said:


> ....when it comes to losing I am clueless.


No problem, in the coming months you'll get a lot of practice


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

Omloop start list:
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Omloop_Het_nieuwsblad_Elite_2014-Startlist

KBK start list:
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Kuurne_Bruxelles_Kuurne_2014-Startlist

Looks like no G-man for either race, so I'll put my 1.21 Euros on Sebastien Langeveld for Omloop. And stay with Greipel for KBK.


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

Reminder of upcoming races:
1st March - Omloop Het Nieuwsblad
2nd March - Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne
8th March - Strade Bianche
9th-16th March - Paris-Nice (GC, Points, KOM, LR, 8 stages)
15th March - Ronde Van Drenthe (Women)

Re the last, this looks like it might be a good source of information regarding start lists etc:
http://women.cyclingfever.com/editie.html?detp=view&_ap=startlijst&editie_idd=MjUxMzU=
(Interestingly, there's a note that Marianne Vos's name has been "deleted" from the start list, and she's not in the team for the women's Omloop this weekend - is she out injured or something?)


----------



## rich p (26 Feb 2014)

Okay, here goes
Omloop - Jurgen Roelandts
KBK - Kristoff


----------



## Crackle (26 Feb 2014)

Omloop - Stijn Vandenbergh
kbk - Boonen


----------



## The Couch (26 Feb 2014)

Wow, 3 guesses already and nobody going for Stybar (for OHN)
I thought he'd be picked by most (and that I would be perhaps the only one going for Roelandts)...

I'll still have a think about it what I'm going for


----------



## smutchin (26 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Wow, 3 guesses already and nobody going for Stybar (for OHN)



Don't let VamP hear me saying this but I don't rate him on the road... That said, OHN is a race that should suit him more than most.

Actually, I was tempted to go for Stannard. But I've gone for Langeveld because he's won it before and is on a new team this year so is probably well up for it...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Feb 2014)

Omloop - Markus Burghardt
KBK - Arnaud Demare


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Feb 2014)

Omloop - Niki Terpstra
kbk - Boasson Hagen


----------



## SWSteve (26 Feb 2014)

Taking a punt:
OHN: Sylvain Chavanel
KBK: EBH(sky)


----------



## The Couch (27 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> Omloop - *Markus Burghardt*


Now, that's a gutsy prediction if ever I saw one (then again last year many would have said the same about Paolini)


----------



## montage (27 Feb 2014)

No time to look at start lists etc so going for the below:

Omloop - Boonen
KBK - Boonen


----------



## smutchin (27 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Now, that's a gutsy prediction if ever I saw one (then again last year many would have said the same about Paolini)



Eight predictions so far, eight different names for Omloop. And still probably none of us will get it right... 

And still no one has gone for Stybar...


----------



## The Couch (28 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> Eight predictions so far, eight different names for Omloop. And still no one has gone for Stybar...


Thinking Stybar! Stybar!.....fingers itching, almost typing it ..... then realizing nobody has Vanmarcke either.... now fingers on other hand itching as well... then realizing Boonen has practically destroyed everybody in Oman (and still wants OHN on his win sheet)...
OHN: Boonen 
Lantern Rouge (not sure if we do it, but I'm going for a guess no matter if it counts ): Martin Reimer... hesitated to take one of those Polish guys, but went for MTN

KBK: Greipel
Lantern Rouge: Rudy Kowalski ... he sounds Polish (to make up for the OHN guess), but since he's French, it can't be considered as discriminatory/prejudiced


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2014)

Boonen is looking good but I though he would be everyone else's choice so went a bit "left field". 
If I was sticking money on it, rather than staking my shocking punditry reputation on it, I'd be going for Boonen!


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2014)

I did consider Boonen. He does look well up for it at the moment. Can't go for him now though - it would just look like we're all copying monty...


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2014)

I need points so left field choices is the way to speculate....

...and crash badly!
LR is pointless in a day race where half the field drop out anyway, non?


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2014)

I'm not scoring for LR in day races, but feel free to make a prediction anyway, just for the fun of it.


----------



## montage (28 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> I did consider Boonen. He does look well up for it at the moment. Can't go for him now though -* it would just look like we're all copying monty..*.




The sooner somebody does this, the sooner I will have a challenger anywhere near the top


----------



## The Couch (28 Feb 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'm not scoring for LR in day races, but feel free to make a prediction anyway, just for the fun of it.


Smutch... just a question qua scoring?

Do these 1-day Classics then score as high as 1 stage from a multiple-day race?
Seems a bit unequal, no? 
(although if the rest here doesn't think so, just ignore me as most do here anyway otherwise )

By the way... not necessarily asking that we change points for this weekend (after most have given their winner already, that would be too unfair), but - if others agree on making the Classics have some more weight - we could change it for the next one?


----------



## SWSteve (28 Feb 2014)

15 points? Is almost a GC win, but not quite


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Feb 2014)

Here's an idea re scoring - wait til monty does not have the winner and lots of others do and announce 100 bonus points for that race


----------



## montage (28 Feb 2014)

Marmion said:


> *Here's an idea re scoring - wait til monty does not have the winner* and lots of others do and announce 100 bonus points for that race



I hope you're sitting comfortably!


----------



## smutchin (28 Feb 2014)

The Couch said:


> Do these 1-day Classics then score as high as 1 stage from a multiple-day race?
> Seems a bit unequal, no?



I would refer you to Mark Cavendish on this one - ask him how many races he has won...

We're just predicting the outcome of races, whether they're stages in a bigger race or standalone events. If anything, I'm more concerned that there's too much weighting for the overall classifications in these minor stage races. I'm tempted to reduce/scrap points for GC etc in anything less significant than a Grand Tour.


----------



## rich p (28 Feb 2014)

montage said:


> I hope you're sitting comfortably!


You're doing surprisingly well for someone who thinks Ten Dam has a chance in the TDF


----------



## smutchin (2 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> I was tempted to go for Stannard...





smutchin said:


> I did consider Boonen...



<facepalm>

I'll tot up the points from this weekend tomorrow.


----------



## montage (2 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> <facepalm>
> 
> I'll tot up the points from this weekend tomorrow.



Did anyone go for Boonen?


----------



## montage (2 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Did anyone go for Boonen?




Oh wait....


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Oh wait....


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> <facepalm>
> 
> I'll tot up the points from this weekend tomorrow.


Or, you could just not.


----------



## The Couch (2 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> ...
> OHN: Boonen
> Lantern Rouge (not sure if we do it, but I'm going for a guess no matter if it counts ): Martin Reimer...


Funny, my Lantern Rouge only ended 1 place after Boonen


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2014)

Just an update on the up and coming events

8th March - Strade Bianche
9th-16th March - Paris-Nice (GC, Points, KOM, LR, 8 stages)
15th March - Ronde Van Drenthe (Women)

I guess we're not doing the T-A as it coincides with the P-N?
...and a women's race - who knew that ladies rode, let alone raced, bicycles


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I guess we're not doing the T-A as it coincides with the P-N?



Yeah. But I don't mind including both if there's popular demand. Or swapping P-N for T-A if people prefer.


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2014)

Points update: only scorers this weekend were @montage and @Crackle so monty (65pts) extends his overall lead while crackle moves level in joint second place (43pts) with @Marmion and @The Couch


----------



## smutchin (4 Mar 2014)

Strade Bianche - Uran


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yeah. But I don't mind including both if there's popular demand. Or swapping P-N for T-A if people prefer.


Just one at a time is a good idea and P-N is fine by me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Mar 2014)

Strade Bianche - Sacha Modolo (edit - if he's riding as not all startlists show him included)


----------



## Crackle (5 Mar 2014)

Outside punt

Strade Bianche - Cadel Evans


----------



## The Couch (6 Mar 2014)

Strade Bianchi - Kwiatek
thought about going for either Barguil or Gatto as outside bet, but decided to go for someone who has already shown his eagerness this season


----------



## rich p (6 Mar 2014)

I'm going to go with Sagan as I can't bring myself to pick ValvPiti


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2014)

I'm going early with my Paris-Nice predictions...

GC: Nibali
Points: Degenkolb
KOM: Ion Izagirre
Lanterne Rouge: Kevyn Ista
Stage 1: Kristoff
Stage 2: Betancur
Stage 3: Degenkolb
Stage 4: EBH
Stage 5: Rui Costa
Stage 6: Nibali
Stage 7: Betancur
Stage 8: Degenkolb


----------



## montage (6 Mar 2014)

Strade Bianche: Cancellara 

- he's been quiet too long and will be eager to prove himself on this one! The presence of lots of other riders in with a great shout will slightly nullify the tactics that were played last year which was more or less expected to be a Sagan Vs Cancellara affair.

For a bonus prediction, Cancellara to outsprint Sagan in the final 1km much to everyone's surprise - Sagan to be tired from going too early.


----------



## The Couch (6 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> ...For a bonus prediction, Cancellara to outsprint Sagan in the final 1km much to everyone's surprise


Hopefully we will actually see the last kilometer decently this time
Last year we only saw images from the helicopter and - apparently - the only motor camera, which were both focused on the lead group (with Moser) but we didn't see any images from the peloton (and they were close enough to perhaps still overtake the group).


----------



## smutchin (6 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Strade Bianche - Uran



I only went for Uran because I thought Ulissi wasn't racing, but it turns out he is, so I'm going for Ulissi instead.

There are loads of riders who have to be considered serious contenders for this. It could be a very open race.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Mar 2014)

Strade Bianche: Moser


----------



## rich p (7 Mar 2014)

Is it considered bad form to name your stage winners the night before?
I guess it makes more sifting through for Smutch so I'm happy to go with the flow.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Mar 2014)

strade bianche - cancellera.


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Is it considered bad form to name your stage winners the night before?
> I guess it makes more sifting through for Smutch so I'm happy to go with the flow.



Makes no difference to me - I'll just dib later entries into my spreadsheet as I update the points. If necessary. The official deadline is midnight before the stage, so whatever works for you. There aren't so many people taking part that it's a major job. 

I might have to revise my PN predictions in light of the news about Sky's team changes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Strade Bianche - Sacha Modolo (edit - if he's riding as not all startlists show him included)



Now listed as not riding  Oh well. It would probably help if I picked riders that were riding...
And now it's too late to change.


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2014)

Get a prediction in quick and I'll give you a bye since the race has barely started yet. (As long as no one objects.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

OK cheers, Ulissi


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2014)

Good choice, I approve! 

Just to remind everyone, Paris-Nice starts tomorrow as well...


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> OK cheers, Ulissi


Objection your honour!
Ulissi is 3 nil up at half time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

Paris-Nice
Overall - Nibali
Sprint - Bouhanni
Mountains - Nibali
Lantern Rouge - Vuillermoz

Stage 1 - Bouhanni
Stage 2 - Gallopin
Stage 3 - Bouhanni
Stage 4 - Kelderman
Stage 5 - Sylvain Chavanel
Stage 6 - Rui Costa
Stage 7 - Nibali
Stage 8 - Gerrans

If anyone decides to make up any other category stick down Betancur as my choice


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2014)

Is there a start list for the P-N anywhere? I may have missed summink but can't see one on cyclingnews


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2014)

Okay gottit
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Paris_nice_2014-Startlist


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Is there a start list for the P-N anywhere? I may have missed summink but can't see one on cyclingnews


There's not one on cyclingnews, but try steephill.tv


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Okay gottit
> http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Paris_nice_2014-Startlist


or that one Haha


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2014)

Paris - Nice
Overall - Rui Costa
KOM - Moinard
Points - Phinney
LR - Guillou
Stage 1 - Kristoff


----------



## smutchin (8 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> If anyone decides to make up any other category stick down Betancur as my choice



He'd be a shoo-in for Worst Haircut.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> He'd be a shoo-in for Worst Haircut.



Okay then, that can be this races special category - so make sure everyone makes a choice of worst haircut and I'll choose the winner


----------



## rich p (8 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Okay then, that can be this races special category - so make sure everyone makes a choice of worst haircut and I'll choose the winner


Shame he's not in it now!


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2014)

GC: Rui Costa
points: John Degenkolb
kom: Rui Costa
LR: Armindo Fonseca

Stage 1: John Degenkolb
Stage 2: Nacer Bouhanni
Stage 3: John Degenkolb
Stage 4: Sylvain Chavanel
Stage 5: Greg Van Avermaet
Stage 6: Rui Costa
Stage 7: Jan Bakelants
Stage 8: Tom Boonen


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Mar 2014)

GC: Nibali
points: Simon Gerrans
kom: Rui Costa
LR: Yuri Trofimov (no idea if he has any chance of this i just really enjoy saying his name)

Stage 1: Gerrans
Stage 2: Bouhanni
Stage 3: Boonen
Stage 4: Costa
Stage 5: Betancur
Stage 6: Costa
Stage 7: Farrar
Stage 8: Boonen


----------



## SWSteve (8 Mar 2014)

PN

GC: Nibali
Points: Gerrans
KOM: Uran
LR: Coquard (great name)

1: Bouhani
2: Gerrans
3: Gerrans
4: Bibali
5: Bardet
6: Nibali
7: Chavanel
8: Boom


----------



## The Couch (8 Mar 2014)

GC: TJVG ... (it's late, I say weird stuff then)
Points: Gerrans
KOM: Busche
LR: Zingle

1: Kristoff


----------



## montage (9 Mar 2014)

Forgot about this and in a rush so gc Porte 
Points degenkolb
Kom costa

1. Degenkolb

Costa everything else in case I don't amend it in time to fit the other stages


----------



## Crackle (9 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Forgot about this and in a rush so gc Porte
> Points degenkolb
> Kom costa
> 
> ...


We'll take Thomas for Porte as he's not in it?


----------



## rich p (9 Mar 2014)

Stage 2 - Meersman
Stage 3 - Bouhanni
Stage 4 - Rui Costa
Stage 5 - Degenkolb
Stage 6 - Rui Costa
Stage 7 - Nibali
Stage 8 - Jon Izaguirre


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> We'll take Thomas for Porte as he's not in it?



How about we give him someone less likely to score some points?


----------



## The Couch (9 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> 1: Kristoff





The Couch said:


> GC: TJVG




So stage 2: Kristoff
( )


----------



## montage (10 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> We'll take Thomas for Porte as he's not in it?



Ok had a chance to look at the route etc today so will make a few ammendments if that is ok?

For the spirit of the game I'll go with Degenkolb for the sprinter stages as per my pre race prediction even though Bouhanni looks like he is on fire.
I'll also go with Thomas for Porte as Crackle says because why the hell not.

GC: Thomas
Points: Degenkolb
Mountain: Izaguirre (if I am allowed to change from Costa? if not no worries)
Stage 1: Degenkolb
Stage 2: Degenkolb
Stage 3: Degenkolb
Stage 4: Degenkolb
Stage 5: Degenkolb
Stage 6: Betancur
Stage 7: Gerrans
Stage 8: Gallopin


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> GC: TJVG
> LR: Zingle
> 
> 1: Kristoff


Paris-Nice really doesn't seem to be my cup of tea... 
Tejay decided to call it quits after 70km (making him the factual Lantern Rouge)

Zingle (my great prediction for Lantern Rouge) actually had a great race beating - of course - Tejay to the finish line as well as my stage 1 prediction Kristoff 



The Couch said:


> So stage 2: Kristoff


I am giving Kristoff a chance to redeem himself... he better use it


----------



## smutchin (10 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Ok had a chance to look at the route etc today so will make a few ammendments if that is ok?
> ...Mountain: Izaguirre (if I am allowed to change from Costa? if not no worries)



I think as far as overall classifications are concerned, no changing after the race has actually started unless there's a good reason, so no to the KOM change but I'll allow Thomas for Porte. <strict bureaucrat emoticon>


----------



## montage (10 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> I think as far as overall classifications are concerned, no changing after the race has actually started unless there's a good reason, so no to the KOM change but I'll allow Thomas for Porte. <strict bureaucrat emoticon>


Fair is fair cheers!


----------



## rich p (10 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Fair is fair cheers!


I hope you're taking your studying as seriously as you are the punditry, Montaggio


----------



## The Couch (10 Mar 2014)

stage 3: Bouhanni


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2014)

I had EBH down for stage 4 but he's having a stinker. I'm changing some of my re


User said:


> i might be to late but if so no worries ..stage 3 Hofland



Yes, too late, but that prediction wouldn't have got you any points anyway, if that's any consolation!

Not too late for you to make predictions for stage four though (likewise @The Couch). On which subject, I'm changing my stage 4 prediction from EBH to Geraint Thomas.


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2014)

No one fancied Geoffrey Soupe for the lanterne rouge? Shame. He's currently looking like strong favourite to take it, being 27 minutes behind his closest rivals (Albasini and Hupond).


----------



## smutchin (11 Mar 2014)

The Paris-Nice leaderboard after three stages:






And the overall leaderboard:


----------



## Crackle (11 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> No one fancied Geoffrey Soupe for the lanterne rouge? Shame. He's currently looking like strong favourite to take it, being 27 minutes behind his closest rivals (Albasini and Hupond).


My LR is doing quite well. I was really tempted to go for Andy Schleck but didn't think he was going to finish at all, let's see.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2014)

Nul points! I'm the Andy Schleck of the pundits!


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Mar 2014)

If i'm still in the bottom three at the end of the season do i go to div 2 for next year?


----------



## SWSteve (11 Mar 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> If i'm still in the bottom three at the end of the season do i go to div 2 for next year?




yes, but you get a parachute payment of 2 points for the next season


----------



## The Couch (11 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> My LR is doing quite well...


So does mine, he is in 17th position ahead of Stybar, Nibali, Jungels, Slagter, Kelderman, Spilak,... 


rich p said:


> Nul points! I'm the Andy Schleck of the pundits!


I guess that makes me the Tejay 

and in that mindset... stage 4: Betancur


----------



## montage (12 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> We'll take *Thomas* for Porte as he's not in it?




Thanks Crackle


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Thanks Crackle


I was not expecting him to do so well, hoping he would but not expecting it.....So my delight at his leading is now mixed with curses, ah well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> Thanks Crackle


Yeh thanks a lot.


----------



## The Couch (12 Mar 2014)

User said:


> STAGE 5: Michael Matthews


since I can't get anything right, i'll follow suit this time...MM for me too


----------



## The Couch (13 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> stage 4: Betancur



This PN is turning into a very depressing thing for me


----------



## smutchin (13 Mar 2014)

If it's any consolation, I ummed and ahhed over my choice for today's stage before plumping for Rui Costa over Betancur...


----------



## rich p (13 Mar 2014)

Rui Costa has got some serious explaining to do when he's next round my gaff for a glass of LBV Port.


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Rui Costa has got some serious explaining to do when he's next round my gaff for a glass of LBV Port.


Where is he, he's got to be ahead of Andy Schleck though.


----------



## The Couch (13 Mar 2014)

Stage 6 - warning everybody to change their prediction now - : Sepulveda

(I ain't gonna get it right anyway, so I might at least go loose and give it to young and promising guy)


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2014)

No prizes for guessing who picked Betancur for stage 6. 

Pah!

Latest PN leaderboard:


----------



## montage (14 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> No prizes for guessing who picked Betancur for stage 6.
> 
> Pah!
> 
> ...



Likely to be my last points this race though! Not heard a sniff from Gerrans or Gallopin who are my next stage picks.


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2014)

Just realised we've all forgotten about the Ronde Van Drenthe tomorrow!

No idea who's in it, so stab in the dark time...

Annemiek Van Vleuten


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2014)

Start list here:
http://m.cyclingnews.com/features//ronde-van-drenthe-start-list-1

Lizzie A is racing, along with Emma Johansson, Giorgia Bronzini and others.

(Given the lateness of the reminder, you can have an extension until tomorrow morning to make predictions!)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Lizzie A is racing, along with Emma Johansson, Giorgia Bronzini and others.



That's my knowledge of women's cycling captured in the words prior to "and others"

I'll go with Lizzie


----------



## smutchin (14 Mar 2014)

There are a good few names I recognise in the start list but my knowledge is poor. Armitstead is in good form though, as is Johansson. And surely Bronzini always has to be considered a contender.

Chloe Hosking looks interesting too but I know little about her.

Annemiek Van Vleuten is a former winner of this race and a teammate of the absent Marianne Vos.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Mar 2014)

For Ronde van Drenthe:

Kirsten Wild


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2014)

RVD - got to be Lizzie Armitstead

Edit. Changed my mind now I've seen more of the race - Eleonora van Dijk


----------



## rich p (14 Mar 2014)

Emma Johannson


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> RVD - got to be Lizzie Armitstead
> 
> Edit. Changed my mind now I've seen more of the race - Eleonora van Dijk


Do you have Eurosport-24?


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Do you have Eurosport-24?


No. I rely on internet streams for my racing.


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> No. I rely on internet streams for my racing.


In that case i'm going with Lizzie.


----------



## Crackle (14 Mar 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> In that case i'm going with Lizzie.


 I've a feeling you know something I don't.


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> I've a feeling you know something I don't.


I was assuming the same.


----------



## The Couch (14 Mar 2014)

PN: Navardauskas (escape group stays away)
RvD: Amy Pieters


----------



## montage (15 Mar 2014)

RvD: Natalie van Gogh


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> In that case i'm going with Lizzie.


Good call, wish I'd stuck to it.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Mar 2014)

I let my wife stick a pin in the screen of my laptop to choose.


----------



## The Couch (15 Mar 2014)

last stage PN: Costa


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2014)

I'll post the Paris-Nice scores later, but in the meantime, here are a few more races for you to start thinking about...

23 March - Milano-Sanremo
28 March - E3 Harelbeke
30 March - Gent-Wevelgem (Men); Trofeo Alfredo Binda (Women)
6 April - Ronde Van Vlaanderen (Men); Ronde Van Vlaanderen (Women)


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2014)

Paris-Nice results:






Chapeau Crackle! 

Notable for the top three all picking Degenkolb for the points jersey. None of us picked Saramotins for the Lanterne Rouge.

This is my record of the predictions made for PN and RvD - do shout if you think I've got anything wrong...


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2014)

Overall league table after PN and RvD...


----------



## The Couch (18 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> I'll post the Paris-Nice scores later, but in the meantime, here are a few more races for you to start thinking about...
> 
> 23 March - Milano-Sanremo
> 28 March - E3 Harelbeke
> ...



OK, now that I have proven I can manage to complete a full stage race without any points and have given you all a head-start, it's time to get into action 
Still... feeling a bit disappointment, getting just as much points for predicting Kwiatek for Strade Bianchi as for example choosing Kittel in a sprint stage of a stage race.


@smutchin (and the others here) do we take Dwars door Vlaanderen (26/03/14) as well? Often this gives a somewhat below-the-radar winner, so could be interesting
(Gatto, Terpstra, Nuyens, Breschel, Van Impe... in the last years)

Valverde is actually starting in this one as well  (I guess to practice some cobblestone sections for the infamous TdF stage)


----------



## smutchin (18 Mar 2014)

Yes, why not. I think I had DDV on the list originally but crossed it off to keep numbers down. But it doesn't clash with anything else, so let's put it back in. 

I'm personally happy with the scoring system giving equal status to one-day races and stages, since I think the game is all about predicting individual races. I might be inclined to reduce the points for overall classifications though, especially the minor classifications. But I think it's best to leave things as they are for this season, and maybe we can discuss revising the scoring for next season after we see how things pan out...


----------



## rich p (18 Mar 2014)

I agree Smutch. Seems like a good theory and I guess The Couch is just smarting after his Royaume Unis Eurovision song contest-like performance


----------



## The Couch (19 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I agree Smutch. Seems like a good theory and I guess The Couch is just smarting after his Royaume Unis Eurovision song contest-like performance


You could have just gone for Belgian Eurosong-type of performance


----------



## The Couch (19 Mar 2014)

By the way, if anybody wants to take a punt for Dwars Door Vlaanderen... Obama is available as well 

And now that the topic has been mentioned... 
I hope Belgian will make sure to keep this year's Belgian Eurosong contestant Pat KRIMson (a.k.a. 2 Fabiola) inside to avoid any US security incidents
p.s. this is for the lovers of Belgian taste:

(To be fair though, they didn't get the Belgian nomination)


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2014)

Okay, my hat's in the ring for MSR
Degenkolb


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2014)

Same ring - msr - degenkolb and I thought of it before Rich did.


----------



## The Couch (20 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Same ring - msr - degenkolb and I thought of it before Rich did.


Yes, we've heard that before..


smutchin said:


> Inspired predicting from @Crackle and @The Couch to pick Ilesic for Lanterne Rouge!




I almost went for Sagan, but since this I want to go down swinging (and going down is really what I have been doing ): MSR - Greipel


----------



## smutchin (20 Mar 2014)

Part of me wants to say Cav but I'm gonna go out on a limb for MSR...

Arthur Vichot

Mainly for his cheekbones.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Mar 2014)

I'll go out on a limb as well and go for Vichot's teammate Arnaud Demare.


----------



## rich p (20 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Part of me wants to say Cav but I'm gonna go out on a limb for MSR...
> 
> Arthur Vichot
> 
> Mainly for his cheekbones.


 As good a reason as any!


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Mar 2014)

Cav for me for MSR but i'm going each way on him. That's allowed isn't it?


----------



## dragon72 (20 Mar 2014)

For M-S, I'm picking Sagan or Cancellara. 
My heart says Sagan but my head says Spartacus.


----------



## Crackle (20 Mar 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Cav for me for MSR but i'm going each way on him. That's allowed isn't it?


As a bookie once said to me incredulously. 'Each way mate, you sure. If it comes in 2nd you'll still be paying me.' I don't go to the races often.


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> As a bookie once said to me incredulously. 'Each way mate, you sure. If it comes in 2nd you'll still be paying me.' I don't go to the races often.


Went once on a corporate jolly, free food and booze and it still cost me. Never again.


----------



## The Couch (21 Mar 2014)

dragon72 said:


> For M-S, I'm picking Sagan or Cancellara.
> My heart says Sagan but my head says Spartacus.


Well... if you put it that way...

My heart does say Cancellara, 
then again my brain says Sagan, 
my intuition says Greipel, 
my leg says Degenkolb, 
my other leg says Kristoff, 
my index finger says Hagen, 
my pinkie says Stannard, 
...


----------



## smutchin (21 Mar 2014)

...and Little Couch says Emilia Fahlin.


----------



## SWSteve (22 Mar 2014)

Greipel for MSR


----------



## montage (22 Mar 2014)

MSR Sagan


----------



## rich p (22 Mar 2014)

montage said:


> MSR Sagan


The price at William Hill just shortened Monty!


----------



## Crackle (23 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Well... if you put it that way...
> 
> My heart does say Cancellara,
> then again my brain says Sagan,
> ...


You should trust your other leg in future.


----------



## montage (23 Mar 2014)

Catalunya 

GC: Froome
Points: Betancur
Mountain: Kessiakoff
Stage 1: Mezgec


@RichP is it possible amend the opening post with the selected races copy and pasted into it so that we don't have to find it each time?


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

@montage 
This is the last list I can find and the Catalunya isn't on it!
I'll happily do so if @smutchin posts the list.



smutchin said:


> I'll post the Paris-Nice scores later, but in the meantime, here are a few more races for you to start thinking about...
> 
> 23 March - Milano-Sanremo
> 28 March - E3 Harelbeke
> ...


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

Okay, I've found a long list and updated the OP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2014)

Catalunya
GC - Froome
Mountains - Quintana
Points - Betancur
Stage 1 - Meersman
Stage 2 - Betancur


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

GC Froome
KOM Froome
points nizzolo
stage 1 Leigh Howard
LR - *HABEAUX* Gregory - Wanty


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2014)

GC Frrome
KOM Quintana
Points Betancur

Sage 1: Ten Damm


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Ok, I thought I'd crossed Catalunya off the list but if everyone fancies it, I'm happy to reinstate it!

I'll extend the deadline for predictions until 1pm today due to the late notice.

On which note...

GC Contador
KOM Rolland
Points Betancur
LR Romain Hardy
Stage 1 Pozzovivo


----------



## SWSteve (24 Mar 2014)

LR Lukasz Owsian (ccc polsat)


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

p.s. I've edited my selection!


----------



## The Couch (24 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ok, I thought I'd crossed Catalunya off the list but if everyone fancies it, I'm happy to reinstate it!


Not sure, if it'll make a difference if I actually make any predictions or not ... but here it goes

GC Contador
KOM LL Sanchez
Points Leigh Howard
LR Michel Kreder
Stage 1 Leigh Howard


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2014)

Where did the Volta a Catalunya come from? <grumbles and slopes off to check the course and riders out>


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Here's the start list...
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Volta_Ciclista_a_Catalunya_2014-Startlist


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

And don't forget Dwars Door Vlaanderen on Wednesday 26th...
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Dwars_door_Vlaanderen_A_travers_la_Flandre_2014-Startlist

E3 Harelbeke on Friday 28th (start list still largely unconfirmed)...
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/E3_Harelbeke_2014-Startlist

Gent-Wevelgem on Sunday 30th (ditto re start list)...
http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Gent_Wevelgem_2014-Startlist

Also the Women's Trofeo Alfredo Binda (2nd round of the Road World Cup) on Sunday 30th - if anyone can find a reliable start list, please share...


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

But we'll give the Criterium International a miss, if that's OK with everyone.


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Paging @themosquitoking - not too late to get your predictions in for Catalunya if you're interested...

All the usual suspects have made predictions apart from @Crackle who is on the case, I presume, but anyone else who wants to join in is more than welcome, of course...


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Only points for MSR go to @dragon72's head and @The Couch's heart - 2pts each for Cancellara - but the CC Pro Tour Predictor League committee* have met and decided that body parts are disqualified from making predictions independently, so neither will count towards the official scoring.

*ie me


----------



## Crackle (24 Mar 2014)

Catalunya:

GC: Contador
mtns: Dan Martin
points: Berhane
LR: Nico Sijmens
Stage1: Berhane
Stage 2:Howard
Stage 3: Contador
Stage 4:Froome
Stage 5:Pinot
Stage 6: Ferrari
Stage 7: Kiserlovski


----------



## The Couch (24 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Only points for MSR go to @dragon72's head and @The Couch's heart - 2pts each for Cancellara -


Actually - as Crackle neatly pointed out - my "other leg" would have gotten the full 5 points 

No, my prediction - that I gave a couple of days earlier - was of course Greipel (who unfortunately couldn't hang on on top of the Poggio).
For the people who have a hard grasp of understanding the finer details of my weird sense of humour, I just made the body parts post because of dragon72's post


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Actually - as Crackle neatly pointed out - my "other leg" would have gotten the full 5 points



Oh yes, so it did - I missed that!

I'm accustomed to your weird sense of humour by now though.


----------



## rich p (24 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ok, I thought I'd crossed Catalunya off the list but if everyone fancies it, I'm happy to reinstate it!


@smutchin I've updated the OP with the calendar you posted in January. If there are any changes you want to make then PM me and I'll edit it


----------



## montage (24 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> @smutchin I've updated the OP with the calendar you posted in January. If there are any changes you want to make then PM me and I'll edit it



Possibly include the rules as well so new "players" can join in easier?


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Mar 2014)

Cheers Smutch,didn't really have my head in gear at the weekend, hopefully i'm still in time.

GC - Froome
Mountains - Quintana
Points - Betancur
Stage 1 - Void
Stage 2 - Betancur
Stage 3 - J Rod
Stage 4 - Froome
Stage 5 - Uran
Stage 6 - Betancur
Stage 7 - Quintana

If i'm too late never mind, i'll just give myself a slap on the wrist.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Mar 2014)

Dwars doo Vlaanderen - Hofland
E3 Harelbeke - Boonen
Gent - Wevelgem - Sagan


----------



## smutchin (24 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 2: Dan Martin


----------



## The Couch (24 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 2: Howard (I am stubborn)


----------



## montage (24 Mar 2014)

Catalunya Stage 2: Mezgec again


----------



## SWSteve (25 Mar 2014)

Stage 2: Ferrari


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

Mezgec - stage 2


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Mezgec - stage 2



Whatever made you think of him?


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Mezgec - stage 2


Boooohhhh... jumping on the Monty bandwagon.... I had expected better from you Rich P


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Boooohhhh... jumping on the Monty bandwagon.... I had expected better from you Rich P



It's exactly what I'd expect from him


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2014)

The Couch said:


> Boooohhhh... jumping on the Monty bandwagon.... I had expected better from you Rich P



Me too



Marmion said:


> Dwars doo Vlaanderen - Hofland
> E3 Harelbeke - Boonen
> Gent - Wevelgem - Sagan



^ my predictions


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2014)

Nah.

Dwars do Vlaanderen - Boonen
E3 Harelbeke - Sagan
Gent - Wevelgem - Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

The cheek of it! I can balls it up on my own, thank you very much!


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

Dwars door Vlanderen - Steve Cummings


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2014)

Dwars Door Vlaanderen - Valverde [though I hate myself for saying it]

For a bonus 5pts: which kilometre will Geraint Thomas fall off in?
(Pick a number between 1 and 201, points only for exactly correct answers, though there will possibly be more than one correct answer!)


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2014)

181.5


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

I almost went for ValvPiti but my keyboard refused to cooperate.
Thomas to hit the deck on 176 km


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 3 - FroomeDawg


----------



## The Couch (25 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I can balls it up on my own, thank you very much!


Yes you can:


rich p said:


> Dwars door *Vlanderen* - Steve Cummings




Dwars door Vlaanderen: Boonen 
Not that I'll be getting points for it, but if it ain't him, it'll probably be someone else from OPQS like Terpstra or Vandenberghe 
I am assuming they'll be very motivated to win it in respect for Boonen

Thomas hits the deck in the descent of the Taaienberg i.e. 151km

Catalunya Stage 3: Contador


----------



## montage (25 Mar 2014)

doors door vlaanderen: Boonen
Catalunya Stage 3: Contador


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2014)

Stage 3: whatever monty says... Nah, only joking...

Quintana


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2014)

DDV: Thomas to fall at 186km.


----------



## smutchin (25 Mar 2014)

Current predictions as I've recorded them - give me a shout if I've missed anything or got anything wrong...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2014)

stage 3 - Rodriguez
Thomas to fall - before the start


----------



## Crackle (25 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> stage 3 - Rodriguez
> Thomas to fall - before the start


You can't have that, he probably slips in the shower every day.


----------



## montage (25 Mar 2014)

Thomas to Crash at 92km!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> You can't have that, he probably slips in the shower every day.



He more than likely falls out of bed


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Mar 2014)

ddv - danny van poppel
gt to fall at 160km
E3 - Sagan
Gent Wvelgem - Sagan
Sagan is bound to win one at the weekend and if i only choose him for one it'll be the wrong one.


----------



## rich p (25 Mar 2014)

E3 Harelbeke - Fab Cancellara


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Mar 2014)

User said:


> anything for predicting Thomas stays upright for the whole race...



A look of disbelief from everyone else probably


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

Looking at conditions in Spain today, the Noodley 5th place bonus comes into play. Could make things exciting!


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Looking at conditions in Spain today, the Noodley 5th place bonus comes into play. Could make things exciting!



Turns out that was yesterday's stage I was watching. No one picked Burghardt did they?

Today's stage is "dry" (official ruling by the committee).


----------



## smutchin (26 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 4 - Contador
E3 - Sep Vanmarcke
Gent-Wevelgem - Sagan
Trofeo Alfredo Binda - Shelley Olds


----------



## montage (26 Mar 2014)

Catalunya Stage 4 - Froome
E3 - Boonen


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2014)

Stage 3 - JRod


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Stage 3 - JRod



Stage 3 was today


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Mar 2014)

Stage 4 - Quintana


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Stage 3 was today


I was right posthumously then


----------



## rich p (26 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Stage 3 - JRod


Edit - stage 4 - JRod if you're all going to be picky


----------



## The Couch (27 Mar 2014)

Catalunya Stage 4: Contador

(And LL Sanchez better be in the attack today to gather up the KOM points )


----------



## The Couch (27 Mar 2014)

E3: Vanmarcke


----------



## Crackle (27 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I was right posthumously then


Yep, dead right.


----------



## smutchin (27 Mar 2014)

Catalunya
Stage 5: Alaphilippe
Stage 6: Howard
Stage 7: Betancur


----------



## rich p (27 Mar 2014)

Stage 5 - Samuel Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Catalunya
> Stage 7: Betancur



Just read on cyclingnews that he DNS today's stage

Stage 5 - LL Sanchez


----------



## The Couch (27 Mar 2014)

Stage 5: S. Sanchez


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2014)

I've lost all track of what we're predicting. Can someone clear it up?


----------



## SWSteve (27 Mar 2014)

Stage 5 - Ferrari?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've lost all track of what we're predicting. Can someone clear it up?



The location of the lost plane?


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I've lost all track of what we're predicting. Can someone clear it up?



Stages 5-7 of the Volta a Catalunya
E3 Harelbeke (today)
Gent Wevelgem (Sunday)
Trofeo Alfredo Binda (Sunday)


----------



## smutchin (28 Mar 2014)

Marmion said:


> Just read on cyclingnews that he DNS today's stage



Ah, so he wasn't just lost in the mist like Uran then? Thanks.


----------



## The Couch (28 Mar 2014)

And once again...


The Couch said:


> Dwars door Vlaanderen: Boonen
> Not that I'll be getting points for it, but if it ain't him, it'll probably be someone else from OPQS like *Terpstra* or Vandenberghe
> I am assuming they'll be very motivated to win it in respect for Boonen



For the people who went for Boonen or Cancellara, here's some good news to start the day: the score is 5-3 
(Meaning in the last 10 years Boonen has won it 5 times, Cancellara 3 times)


----------



## montage (28 Mar 2014)

E3 boonen
Catalunya stage 5 mezgec


Sorry if I am too late


----------



## dragon72 (28 Mar 2014)

E3 Peter Sagan


----------



## dragon72 (28 Mar 2014)

Get in


----------



## Crackle (28 Mar 2014)

dragon72 said:


> Get in


Can we have that in the Spoilers thread next time please, as the feed I watch is normally behind the live channel, so I don't read the thread near the end but did read this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 6 - Mezgec (be as well joining in)


----------



## dragon72 (28 Mar 2014)

Crackle said:


> Can we have that in the Spoilers thread next time please, as the feed I watch is normally behind the live channel, so I don't read the thread near the end but did read this.


Oops sorry!


----------



## rich p (28 Mar 2014)

Gent-Welvegem
Cav if he rides
Degenkolb if he doesn't

<edited> Cav is out


----------



## montage (28 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 6 - Mezgec


----------



## SWSteve (28 Mar 2014)

Trofeo: Vos
Gent: Greipel

Catalunya 6: Mezgec
7: Sammy Sanchez


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2014)

Catalunya - Dumoulin


----------



## The Couch (29 Mar 2014)

Catalunya (stage 6) - Howard


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2014)

Alfredo Binda startlist:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/trofeo-alfredo-binda-start-list-3

I'll go for Bronzini


----------



## The Couch (29 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 7 : Pozzovivo
AB: Johansson
GW: Demare


----------



## Crackle (29 Mar 2014)

AB: Bronzini


----------



## rich p (29 Mar 2014)

AB - Vos
Catalunya - I can't suss the profile - Ratto


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Mar 2014)

Catalunya 7 - Howard


----------



## montage (29 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 7 - Contador
Trofeo alfredo binda - Emma Johansson
Gent Wevelgem - Degenkolb


----------



## smutchin (29 Mar 2014)

Catalunya stage 7 - Alaphilippe


----------



## smutchin (30 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> Catalunya - I can't suss the profile - Ratto



Finishes with 8 laps of central Barcelona, in a circuit that takes in the Montjuic - as featured in stage finishes in the TdF, Vuelta etc. Only a Cat 3 but a vicious little climb. Ought to suit Purito, you'd think, except they come back down off it to the finish line. Tough one to call.


----------



## rich p (30 Mar 2014)

smutchin said:


> Finishes with 8 laps of central Barcelona, in a circuit that takes in the Montjuic - as featured in stage finishes in the TdF, Vuelta etc. Only a Cat 3 but a vicious little climb. Ought to suit Purito, you'd think, except they come back down off it to the finish line. Tough one to call.


'Tough one to call'
That's what I meant Smutch, really, I have no idea whether a climber will stay away or a puncheur will stick with them or a sprinter may even get through it.
I realize I could have finished the above sentence after 10 words...


----------



## smutchin (1 Apr 2014)

Haven't had a chance to catch up with the points from the last few days yet - got a few other things on my plate at the moment that require my full attention.

In the mean time, upcoming races to think about...
6 April: Ronde van Vlaanderen Men; Ronde van Vlaanderen Women (WE)
7-12 April: Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco*
13 April: Paris-Roubaix

*presumably the usual classifications - GC, points, KOM - but if anyone has more details, and number of stages etc, that would be good.


----------



## SWSteve (1 Apr 2014)

How many stages are there in Paris Roubaix? 


On a serious note, can we pick the 'lantern rouge"/ final person to finish Hell of the North


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> How many stages are there in Paris Roubaix?
> On a serious note, can we pick the 'lantern rouge"/ final person to finish Hell of the North


I don't see why not 
(although I don't really see why we would have it for PR and not for other 1 day races either )

We could also go for a "Declercq/Goesev trophy" (a.k.a. the guys who fell after 1K in the E3 race) gambling who will be the first to hit the ground.
And we could go for the "Thomas ranking", naming the guy who will hit the ground most.


----------



## smutchin (2 Apr 2014)

Finishing as Lanterne Rouge in a Grand Tour is actually an achievement of sorts - just ask Wim Vansevenant - but predicting last place in a day race seems pointless. And therefore will remain literally pointless.

(Wim Vansevenant would have been a great audaxer - he'd be the one you see lingering at cafés to make sure he got back to the arrivée as close to the cutoff time as possible, getting full value for money for his entrance fee.)


----------



## The Couch (2 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Finishing as Lanterne Rouge in a Grand Tour is actually an achievement of sorts - just ask Wim Vansevenant - but predicting last place in a day race seems pointless. And therefore will remain literally pointless.


"Good point"


----------



## montage (3 Apr 2014)

Flanders - Cancellara


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Apr 2014)

Ronde van Vlaanderen - Boonen. Ronde van Vlaanderen WE - go for Lizzie again.
Vuelta Ciclista al Pais Vasco - GC - Kwiatkowski, Mountain - Betancur, Points - Dumoulin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Apr 2014)

Flanders - Sagan
Flanders Women - Johannson


----------



## smutchin (4 Apr 2014)

Flanders
Van Avermaet
Armitstead

Pais Vasco
GC: Betancur
Points: Kwiatkowski
KOM: Atapuma
Stage 1: Kwiatkowski
Stage 2: Swift


----------



## The Couch (4 Apr 2014)

Ronde van Vlaanderen: 
Men - Sagan
Women - Van Dijk

(Didn't want to go for the obvious Lizzie or Emma guess after already selecting one of the top 3 favourites with the men )


----------



## The Couch (4 Apr 2014)

VCPV
GC - Valverde
KOM: Txurruka
Points: Valverde

Stage 1: Vichot

EDIT: LR - Bettiol


----------



## Crackle (4 Apr 2014)

M-Ronde Van Vlaanderen - Cancellara
W-Ronde Van Vlaanderen - Armitstead


----------



## rich p (4 Apr 2014)

Flanders men - Terpstra
women - Armiststead


----------



## SWSteve (4 Apr 2014)

RVV
Cancellara
Armiststead


VCPV
GC: Bert
Points: Kwiat
KM: Bert
LR: Tanel Kangert

Stage 1:Rui Costa
stage 2: Kwiat
Stage 3: Kwiat
Stage 4: Bert
Stage 5: Gerrans
Stage 6: Martin


It's like I have no idea about pro-cycling...


----------



## montage (5 Apr 2014)

RVV johannson


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Apr 2014)

Pais Vasco:
GC - Valverde
Points - Kwiatkowski
Mountains - Betancur
Lantern Rouge - Soupe
Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (6 Apr 2014)

Pais Vasco
GC - Rui Costa
Points - Betancur
KOM - Barguil
LR - Georg Preidler
Stage 1 - Valverde


----------



## Crackle (6 Apr 2014)

Vuelta Ciclista Pais Vasco

GC: Betancur
Points: Betancur
KOM: Txurruka
LR: Rafael Valls
Stage1: Herrado
stage2: Betancur
stage3: Valverde
stage4: Betancur
stage5: Costa
stage6: Tony Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Apr 2014)

Stage 1. Costa.


----------



## montage (6 Apr 2014)

PV:
GC: Contador
Points: Valverde
Mountain: Contador
Stage 1: Valverde


----------



## The Couch (7 Apr 2014)

Unless he catches a cold or hurts something this week, I am - for once - sticking with my pre-season favourite 

Paris-Roubaix: Sep Vanmarcke


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Apr 2014)

Stage 2: Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (7 Apr 2014)

Stage 2 - Westra


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Apr 2014)

Stage 2 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## montage (7 Apr 2014)

Stage 2 valverde


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2014)

Stage 2: Swift


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2014)

Pais Vasco Stage 3: Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2014)

Btw, had a lot on my plate the last week or so, what with being made redundant and all that, hence a bit behind with record keeping... Still, got to get my priorities straight, so I'll get on with updating the points and stuff in the next couple of days.


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Btw, had a lot on my plate the last week or so, *what with being made redundant *and all that, hence a bit behind with record keeping... Still, got to get my priorities straight, so I'll get on with updating the points and stuff in the next couple of days.



That sucks Smutch. Best of luck with finding something else.

Hope the spreadsheet wasn't in work though


----------



## smutchin (8 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> That sucks Smutch. Best of luck with finding something else.



Cheers. It's looking like it could all work out very much in my favour, so I'm actually feeling quite happy about it.



> Hope the spreadsheet wasn't in work though



Safely uploaded to Google Docs. Although something seems to have gone awry during the upload process and bizarrely all monty's points have been wiped out. But no one else's. How odd.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Apr 2014)

Stage 3 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (8 Apr 2014)

Stage 3 - Valverde


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Cheers. It's looking like it could all work out very much in my favour, so I'm actually feeling quite happy about it.


Getting made redundant was the best thing that happened to me with my old job. Got paid 6 months money to go away and find a job in the field i'd spent two years studying how to do.


----------



## The Couch (8 Apr 2014)

Stage 3 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2014)

stage 3 - kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (9 Apr 2014)

Stage 4: Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Apr 2014)

4 - ValvPiti


----------



## rich p (9 Apr 2014)

4 - Dirty Bertie


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Apr 2014)

4 - I'll try for Ben Swift.


----------



## The Couch (10 Apr 2014)

Stage 4: Valverde


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2014)

Going with my heart...

Paris-Roubaix: Wiggins


----------



## smutchin (10 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> 4 - Dirty Bertie



Lesser of two evils?


----------



## The Couch (10 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Lesser of two evils?


Lesser? Because Bertie got suspended already?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (10 Apr 2014)

Paris Roubaix, going with my heart I want to see Cancellara and Boonen alone, entering the velodrome together and duelling it out between them for 1 and 2. With Thomas 3rd, so long as Thomas wins next year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Apr 2014)

5 - I'll try Kwiatkowski again


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2014)

Stage 5: Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2014)

Gerrans


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Apr 2014)

Stage 5 - Matthews


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2014)

P_R - Fab Canc


----------



## The Couch (11 Apr 2014)

VPV
Stage 5: As I am tired of all the Valverde, Kwiatkowski and Contador guesses (which I started and/or participated in as well ) ... Cunego


----------



## The Couch (11 Apr 2014)

A proposal to enter a race in here:
Paris-Camembert ... since any race with a cheese in it's name should be quirky enough for us 

Now since most of us (except perhaps Monty) are just firing names out of nowhere, why not go for a race we all probably don't know much about.

Date 15 April (next Tuesday)
Startlist
Profile

FYI, the profile seems to me a coin flip whether an escape can survive or the peloton will be able to sprint, so even Monty could get this one wrong


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2014)

Paris Roubaix - Sep Vanmarcke, a kind of each way bet. Not to be mixed up with any of the other Van's.


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Paris Roubaix - Sep Vanmarcke, a kind of each way bet. Not to be mixed up with any of the other Van's.


Are there any black Belgian cyclists in the peloton?
Nope, they're all white Van man


----------



## montage (11 Apr 2014)

I seem to have missed the boat a bit on PV!

Roubaix, cancellara


----------



## Crackle (11 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Are there any black Belgian cyclists in the peloton?
> Nope, they're all white Van man


They all sound the same to me


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Apr 2014)

Sagan for PR
Stage 6 Tony Martin


----------



## rich p (11 Apr 2014)

Vasco 6 - Tony Martin


----------



## montage (11 Apr 2014)

Stage 6 Tony martin!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Apr 2014)

6 - Martin, obviously


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Apr 2014)

Copycats.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Apr 2014)

Roubaix, Boonen


----------



## smutchin (11 Apr 2014)

Stage 6: Tejay. 

Only for the sake of saying someone other than Tony Martin, even though it's a no-brainer.


----------



## The Couch (11 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Stage 6: Tejay.
> 
> Only for the sake of saying someone other than Tony Martin, even though it's a no-brainer.


Agree, therefore Stage 6: Kwiatek
(p.s. I know... "_Stage 5: As I am tired of all the Valverde, Kwiatkowski and Contador guesses_ ... " )


----------



## The Couch (14 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> A proposal to enter a race in here:
> Paris-Camembert ... since any race with a cheese in it's name should be quirky enough for us
> ...
> FYI, the profile seems to me a coin flip whether an escape can survive or the peloton will be able to sprint, so even Monty could get this one wrong


Anybody with an opinion?


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2014)

Go on then... 

Paris-Camembert: Nacer Bouhanni


----------



## The Couch (14 Apr 2014)

Paris-Camembert: 
although France statistically has a very high chance of winning it (with all those French flags ), I am going patriotic here: Tom Van Asbroeck


----------



## rich p (14 Apr 2014)

Is there a start list?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Is there a start list?


Posted an hour ago on their Facebook page:
Here is the list of participating riders in Paris Camembert 2014: the list of starters: FDJ.fr 1 Pierrick FÉDRIGO 2 Anthony GESLIN 3 * Arnaud COURTEILLE 4 * Pierre - Henri LECUISINIER 5 Laurent MANGEL 6 Anthony ROUX 7 Laurent PICHON 8 Cédric PINEAU BigMat - Auber 93 11 Frederick Brown 12 * Flavien DASSONVILLE 13 Alo JAKIN 14 * Dimitri on Leonard 15 Stephane ROSSETTO 16 Steven Thomas 17 * Theo VELU 18 * Pierre Gill Topsport Vlaanderen-Baloise 21 22 * Victor CAMPENAERTS 23 Kenny DE KETELE 24 * Moreno DE PAUW 25 * Jonas RICKAERT 26 * Tom VAN ASBROECK 27 28 * Otto VERGAERDE Brittany - dried environment 31 Brice FEILLU 32 * Anthony DELAPLACE 33 Romain FEILLU 34 * Armindo FONSECA 35 Arnaud GÉRARD 36 Florian GUILLOU 37 * Eduardo SEPULVEDA 38 Florian VACHON Team La Pomme Marseille 13 41 Julien ANTOMARCHI 42 Rémy DI GREGORIO 43 Julien EL FARÈS 44 * Domingos Gonçalves 45 * Antoine LAVIEU 46 Thomas ROSTOLLAN 47 * José GONÇALVES 48 * Yoann PAILLOT Team 3 m 51 * Jaap DE MAN 52 *. Gerry DRUYTS 53 * Joren SEGERS 54 * Jimmy JANSSENS 55 * Sebastiaan POT 56 * Dylan VAN ZIJL 57 * Jens VALLABH 58 * Tim van RENSBURG Team Differdange-Losch 61 César BIHEL 62 Johan COENEN 63 * Janis DAKTERIS 64 Christian HELMIG 65 * Sebastiano FRASSETTO 66 Lubos PELANEK 67 Joaquin SOBRINO 68 * Kevin SUAREZ MARTINEZ AG2R La Mondiale 71 * Roman BARDET 72 Guillaume BONNAFOND 73 Maxime BOUET 74 Mikael CHEREL 75 * Axel DOMONT 76 Samuel DUMOULIN 77 * Alexis GOUGEARD 78 Sébastien MINARD Area Zero Pro Team 81 * Silvio GIORNI 82 * Fabio CHINELLO 83 Paolo CIAVATTA 84 * Gianluca LEONARDI 85 * Gianluca MENGARDO Andrea PASQUALON 87 86 * Simone PETILLI 88 * Charly PETELIN Team Europcar 91 Giovanni BERNAUDEAU 92 * Bryan COQUARD 93 Bryan Karim 94 Alexandre PICHOT 95 * Roman GUILLEMOIS 96 Tony HUREL 97 * Angelo TULIK 98 Maxime MÉDEREL Cofidis 101 Yoann BAGOT 102 Nicolas EDET 103 Romain HARDY 104 Christophe LE MÉVEL 105 Romain LEMARCHAND 106 Julien SIMON 107 * Rudy MOLARD 108 Rein TAARAMAE Rietumu-Delfin
111 * Armands BECIS 112 * Andzs FLAKSIS 113 * Emils LIEPINS 114 * Peeter PRUUS 115 * Andris SMIRNOVS 116 * Andris VOSEKALNS 117 * Edgaras KOVALIOVAS 118 Team Raleigh 121 Alexandre BLAIN 122 * Joseph PERRETT 123 * Liam STONES 124 * Matthieu BOULO 125 * Mark CHRISTIAN 126 Morgan KNEISKY 127 Evan OLIPHANT 128 Ian WILKINSON Roubaix-Lille Métropole 131 * Julien DUVAL 132 * Quentin JAUREGUI 133 * Rudy KOWALSKI 134 * Romain PILLON 135 Baptist PLANCKAERT 136 * Jimmy TURGIS 137 Maxime VANTOMME 138 Franck VERMEULEN


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Apr 2014)

For Paris-Camembert I'll go with Vachon


----------



## smutchin (14 Apr 2014)

Looks like no Bouhanni after all, so I'll go for Bryan Coquard.

This is just for fun though. I won't count points for this towards the official rankings. Unless Coquard wins, of course.


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2014)

It's a chipper and no mistake, as they say in another place!


----------



## rich p (15 Apr 2014)

Sammy Dumoulin for what it's worth


----------



## The Couch (15 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Is there a start list?


Here more clearly:


The Couch said:


> Paris-Camembert
> Startlist
> Profile


----------



## SWSteve (15 Apr 2014)

Joseph Perret for The Race to the Cheese


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Looks like no Bouhanni after all, so I'll go for Bryan Coquard.
> 
> This is just for fun though. I won't count points for this towards the official rankings. Unless Coquard wins, of course.



So....???


----------



## smutchin (15 Apr 2014)




----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2014)

Race to the cheese - Tom VAN ASBROECK (my first Van of the season i think).


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Apr 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Race to the cheese - Tom VAN ASBROECK (my first Van of the season i think).


I don't edam and eve it!


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I don't edam and eve it!


I thought it worth breaking my duck with a name like van ass broke, it's what the chinese builder said when he bought his transit into my garage the other week.


(Note, this joke isn't racist as i'm not really a mechanic)


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

Er, TMQ, dairy say it, you might have overlooked a minor detail...

Anyway, on to the Ardennes...

Next races to put your minds to are Flèche Wallonne (men and women), Amstel Gold and Liege-Bastogne-Liege.

And I really will get round to catching up on the points situation soon, I promise.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

No rush Smutch. Any joy in getting yourself off your fat arse gainful employ yet?


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> No rush Smutch. Any joy in getting yourself off your fat arse gainful employ yet?


p.s. Congrats on Coquard - Dumoulin got 2nd


----------



## The Couch (16 Apr 2014)

I think it was a good decision to have this puny/irrelevant/stupid/unpredictable race excluded from the results.

Who the hell proposed that race anyway?!?



rich p said:


> No rush Smutch. Any joy in getting yourself off your fat arse gainful employ yet?


Should we take it as sign that what happened to Smutch was inevitable, since he spend more time on here when he was employed?


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> I think it was a good decision to have this puny/irrelevant/stupid/unpredictable race excluded from the results.



Yeah, of course. 



> Should we take it as sign that what happened to Smutch was inevitable, since he spend more time on here when he was employed?



At least I should soon have plenty of time on my hands to keep the scores up to date...


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

Right, here are the latest scores...

Latest overall league table:






Catalunya final table:





Pais Vasco final table:






All the predictions from the last few races, according to my records - as usual, if you spot any omissions or mistakes, give me a shout:


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

Forthcoming races:

20 April - Amstel Gold
23 April - Fleche Wallonne (Men & Women)
27 April - Liege-Bastogne-Liege
18 May - Tour of Chongming Island (Women)

29 April-4 May - Tour de Romandie
(GC, Points, KOM, 6 stages)

7-11 May - The Women's Tour
(GC, Points, QOM, 5 stages)

9 May-1 June - Giro d'Italia
(GC, Points, KOM, 21 stages)


----------



## montage (16 Apr 2014)

Thank's Smutch!

I think Rich is owed 1 point for catalunya stage 5 (dumolin finished 3rd)...and I think I may be 5 short for Mezgec on the same stage but I am happy to donate them to charity


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

Tour of Chongming Island (women)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You having a larf


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> I think Rich is owed 1 point for catalunya stage 5 (dumolin finished 3rd)...and I think I may be 5 short for Mezgec on the same stage but I am happy to donate them to charity



Oops! I think it looks like I missed off the points for the last three stages of Catalunya, and the overall classifications. Good spot. I'll update it later. Cheers!


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Tour of Chongming Island (women)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> You having a larf



It's part of the women's world cup, so all the big names should turn out. In theory.


----------



## rich p (16 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> It's part of the women's world cup, so all the big names should turn out. In theory.


Lack of knowledge won't be an impediment to me, given my showing so far!


----------



## smutchin (16 Apr 2014)

I might offer bonus points to anyone who can find Chongming Island on a map.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Apr 2014)

It's in the Yangtze estuary isn't it?


----------



## The Couch (17 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Lack of knowledge won't be an impediment to me, given my showing so far!


Actually for me the women races have been great, I guess not knowing much (or anything) about it really helps, getting both Johannson (AB) and Van Dijk (RvV) right

And I haven't even used my pre-season strategy once (pick Vos for every race) 


smutchin said:


> I might offer bonus points to anyone who can find Chongming Island


Is it somewhere in Super Mario Land?


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2014)

Leaue table updated with missing points from Catalunya added - thanks, monty, I hadn't realised I was cheating myself out of 7pts!






Catalunya final table:





Catalunya predictions with points updated:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> I might offer bonus points to anyone who can find Chongming Island on a map.



It's on the High Street, across from the Tesco Metro shop and the bus stop.


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2014)

Amstel Gold - Kwiatkowski and I'll be keeping a weather eye on Ben Swift.


----------



## The Couch (17 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Amstel Gold - Kwiatkowski


Something tells me this is gonna be a favourite pick around here 

By the way @rich p since you mentioned it before...


rich p said:


> ...Tony Martin has been absolutely flying... It makes you wonder what he could achieve if he didn't concentrate on stage wins and ITTs. Maybe not a top GT contender but Cancellara like in the Classics.


Tony is up for Amstel Gold, so if you want to take an outside pick....


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Apr 2014)

Amstel Gold - J Rod.


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2014)

Amstel Gold - Arthur Vichot


----------



## rich p (17 Apr 2014)

Amstel - Simon Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Amstel Gold - Arthur Vichot



He's not riding anymore smutch, he's picked up a knee injury and is being rested


----------



## smutchin (17 Apr 2014)

Ah! Thanks for the tip-off.


----------



## montage (17 Apr 2014)

Amstel Gold - Valverde



Worth sticking £1 on Ten Dam for each of these classics I tell ye! This year is his year!


----------



## The Couch (18 Apr 2014)

If I would have any balls, I'd go for an outside bet like Bardet or Hagen, but I guess I don't and I can't ignore the fact that Kwiatek will be motivated like he is all season already (and always likes to get involved in a sprint in whatever circumstance)

Amstel Gold - Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (18 Apr 2014)

Amstel Gold - Philippe Gilbert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Apr 2014)

I'll go with Gilbert for Amstel Gold


----------



## SWSteve (19 Apr 2014)

Amstel Gold - Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'll go with Gilbert for Amstel Gold



I've stuck a quid on him as well at 7-1


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I've stuck a quid on him as well at 7-1


What, a whole pound? Steady on mate


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> What, a whole pound? Steady on mate



I am the last of the big spenders


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> What, a whole pound? Steady on mate


He gets 7 back though, shoot hot on betting me. Well actually the bookie gets a quid.


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> I am the last of the big spenders


Did you place the bet in a bookies? That must have been humiliating in front of chainsmoking, caber-tossing old soaks shoving their week's giro cheque on the third favourite at Thirsk?
Or am I guilty of racial stereo-typing


----------



## rich p (19 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> He gets 7 back though, **** hot on betting me. Well actually the bookie gets a quid.


You get the stake back too you numpty


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> You get the stake back too you numpty


Well obviously, I knew that


----------



## SWSteve (19 Apr 2014)

Crackle said:


> Well obviously, I knew that



IIRC it's only when you bet at the tote at a venue where your stake isn't returned.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2014)

rich p said:


> Did you place the bet in a bookies? That must have been humiliating in front of chainsmoking, caber-tossing old soaks shoving their week's giro cheque on the third favourite at Thirsk?
> Or am I guilty of racial stereo-typing



Nope, you are correct - I popped over the border to Englandshire to the bookies there.


----------



## montage (19 Apr 2014)

Ten Dam is 500 to 1


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> Ten Dam is 500 to 1



So, a quid on him monty?


----------



## montage (19 Apr 2014)

Marmion said:


> So, a quid on him monty?



Honestly, I wouldn't know how!

I'll put a quid on the end of season punditry predictions winner though!


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't know how!
> 
> I'll put a quid on the end of season punditry predictions winner though!


Well if you back Ten Dam for the Tour, that'll be me.


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> If I would have any balls, I'd go for an outside bet like Bardet or Hagen, but I guess I don't



I had a hunch about Voeckler and there was a point late on in the race where I was beginning to wish I'd had the balls to back that hunch. Luckily, my brain is bigger than my balls (albeit not much bigger), so I went for Gilbert in the end.


----------



## smutchin (21 Apr 2014)

Fleche Wallonne Men - Rui Costa
Fleche Wallonne Women - Marianne Vos


----------



## rich p (22 Apr 2014)

Fleche Wallone
M - Rodriguez
W - Johansson


----------



## The Couch (22 Apr 2014)

Fleche Wallonne Men - I should probably be going for Gilbert, but going for the - in dire need for points - Italian Diego Ulissi
Fleche Wallonne Women - Longo Borghini


----------



## Crackle (22 Apr 2014)

Fleche wallonne.
m- Purito
f- Lizzie Armitstead


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Apr 2014)

Fleche Wallone
(Men) - Gilbert
(Women) - Vos


----------



## SWSteve (22 Apr 2014)

Fleche Wallonne
m- Rodriguez
f-Tiffany Cromwell


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Apr 2014)

Fleche Wallonne
m - Kwiatkowski
f - Vos


----------



## montage (23 Apr 2014)

might be too lated = fleche wallonne,

Gilbert and Johansson


----------



## The Couch (25 Apr 2014)

LBL - I am going for the top favourite: Andy Schleck

No wait... since his knee is hurting, he might be a tad less strong
I guess I'll just go for an outside bet then... Valverde


----------



## smutchin (25 Apr 2014)

Shame Wiggins isn't riding this one. I would almost fancy his chances. Instead...

LBL - Niki Terpstra


----------



## rich p (25 Apr 2014)

LBL - Gilbert


----------



## SWSteve (25 Apr 2014)

LBL - Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Apr 2014)

LBL - Valverde, the cheating git


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Apr 2014)

LBL - Gerrans


----------



## montage (26 Apr 2014)

LBL Ten Dam, why not


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Apr 2014)

LBL - Nibbles

Is the panda running again ?


----------



## Crackle (26 Apr 2014)

lbl - Moreno


----------



## Dave_1 (26 Apr 2014)

Liege tomorrow will be Dan Martin's win. If he has team support he is Valverde's match and more..Valverde made a gap on Martin in Fleche on Huy but the effort Martin made to move up on first ramps of Huy due to being on his lonesome in the last 10 miles cost him the energy he needed to deal with Valverde


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> LBL - Niki Terpstra



Non-runner! So instead I'll go for...

LBL - Chris Froome

...who has about as much chance of winning as Terpstra but what the heck.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Non-runner! So instead I'll go for...
> 
> LBL - Chris Froome
> 
> ...who has about as much chance of winning as Terpstra but what the heck.


I'm not 100% sure you completely understand what we are trying to do here.


----------



## smutchin (26 Apr 2014)

I'm being wilfully maverick.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Apr 2014)

I admire both your courage and your style sir.


----------



## smutchin (27 Apr 2014)

OK, apparently Froome's out now, so I'm changing my prediction again...

Mollema

And he'd better be bloody riding or else.


----------



## The Couch (28 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Shame Wiggins isn't riding this one. I would almost fancy his chances. Instead...
> 
> LBL - Niki Terpstra





smutchin said:


> Non-runner! So instead I'll go for...
> 
> LBL - Chris Froome
> 
> ...who has about as much chance of winning as Terpstra but what the heck.


And I though you were just joking


----------



## The Couch (29 Apr 2014)

Tour de Romandie
GC: Tejay (hoping he lasts longer than 70K this time)
Sprint: Kittel
Moutain: Navardauskas (why the hell not )
LT: Zoidl

Prologue: Martin

EDIT (Tue evening): Since Tejay is jinxed everytime I take him, I'll go for Nibbels for GC (I know with his form it's very unlikely, but I feel a bit bad changing my choice, so I go for a wild shot)

Stage 1: Kittel


----------



## smutchin (29 Apr 2014)

Hang on, Romandie starts today, doesn't it? Heck, I'd completely forgotten about it. As, it appears, has everyone else - except one... OK, since it's just the prologue today, you've all got until tomorrow morning to get predictions in.

GC - Froome
Points - Kittel
KOM - Voeckler
LR - Earle

Prologue - Martin
Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## The Couch (29 Apr 2014)

smutchin said:


> Hang on, Romandie starts today, doesn't it? Heck, I'd completely forgotten about it. As, it appears, has everyone else - except one... OK, since it's just the prologue today, you've all got until tomorrow morning to get predictions in.


Getting my prediction in, doesn't necessarily mean much of an advantage... as Tour down Under and Paris Nice have shown 

But does the extra time to get predictions is, mean that we could still change our picks if anybody (I am specifally looking at you Tejay ) decides to call it quits or takes a big fall today?


----------



## rich p (29 Apr 2014)

Romandie
GC - Froome
Points Kittel
KOM - Majka
Prologue - Dennis
LR - Tuft


----------



## smutchin (29 Apr 2014)

The Couch said:


> But does the extra time to get predictions is, mean that we could still change our picks if anybody (I am specifally looking at you Tejay ) decides to call it quits or takes a big fall today?



That sounds reasonable.


----------



## The Couch (29 Apr 2014)

Goddammit....

Pelotonwatch:


> reports van Garderen has crashed





> van Garderen finishes +3:21


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Apr 2014)

GC - Rui Costa
Points - Kittel
Mountains - Winner Anacona Gomez (with a name like that how can he fail?)
LR - Boris Vallee

Stage 1 - Kittel


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2014)

Stage 1 Romandie - J-C Peraud


----------



## smutchin (30 Apr 2014)

Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Apr 2014)

Oops, I have been away at a conference and forgot to do my predictions before heading off, I'll just do the remaining stage picks:

Stage 2 - Nibali


----------



## montage (30 Apr 2014)

Ten Dam for everything


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Apr 2014)

montage said:


> Ten Dam for everything



For the rest of the season?


----------



## rich p (30 Apr 2014)

Stage 2 - Rui bleedin' Costa


----------



## SWSteve (30 Apr 2014)

Arse Biscuits, forgot about TdR. Will be sorting that later tonight


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Apr 2014)

Stage 2 - Rui Costa
Stage 3 - Rui Costa
Stage 4 - Kwiatkowski
Stage 5 - Tony Martin


----------



## SWSteve (30 Apr 2014)

Stage 2 - Nibali (let's hope he goes and it sticks this time)
Stage 3 - Rui Costa
Stage 4 - Froome
Stage 5 - Martin


----------



## smutchin (1 May 2014)

Stage 2 - Rui Costa


----------



## The Couch (1 May 2014)

If still accepted... stage 2 : Kittel


----------



## rich p (1 May 2014)

stage 3 - Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2014)

I'm off for the rest of this race so:
3 and 4 - Kwiatkowski
final one - Martin


----------



## smutchin (1 May 2014)

Stage 3 - Spilak


----------



## smutchin (1 May 2014)

I'm not following this race at all, by the way. Just throwing out random names. Not that this will damage my chances of scoring any points.


----------



## The Couch (1 May 2014)

Stage 3: The shark of Messina


----------



## rich p (2 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> Stage 3 - Spilak


Good call Smutch!!!


----------



## The Couch (2 May 2014)

Stage 4: Kittel


----------



## rich p (3 May 2014)

4 - Kittel


----------



## rich p (3 May 2014)

stage 5 - Rohan Dennis


----------



## The Couch (3 May 2014)

stage 5 - Froome


----------



## montage (4 May 2014)

7-11 May: The Women’s Tour (WE) Vos for everything


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2014)

Yep, Women's Tour next, then the Giro. 

I'll update the points tomorrow. Been a bit busy actually riding my own bike this weekend!


----------



## Crackle (4 May 2014)

Womens tour - overall/Kom, LA


----------



## smutchin (4 May 2014)

Ahem... QOM!


----------



## The Couch (5 May 2014)

Going for 1-day Women races was somewhat feasible... however now my lack of knowledge brings me to my* back-up* plan:

Yellow jersey: *Vos*
Green jersey: *Vos*
QOM: Van Der Breggen (why??.... I have no idea)
LR: Sheyla Gutierrez (obviously)

Stage 1: Amy Pieters


----------



## Crackle (5 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> Ahem... QOM!


Sounds a bit carnival like though.


----------



## rich p (5 May 2014)

LA for everything


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 May 2014)

Women's Tour of Britain:
Overall - Armitstead
QOM - Cromwell
Sprints - Bronzini
Lantern Rouge - Hosking
Stage 1 - Bronzini


----------



## themosquitoking (5 May 2014)

Yellow - Voss
Green - Lizzie
QOM - Borghini
LR - Ruth Winder
Stage 1 - Borghini


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 May 2014)

My picks for the rest of the Women's Tour of Britain:
Stage 2 - Barnes
Stage 3 - Cromwell
Stage 4 - Armitstead
Stage 5 - Vos

And for the Giro d'Italia:
GC - Evans
KOM - Quintana
Sprints - Bouhanni
Lantern Rouge - Finetto 
Stage 1 - Orica Green Edge
Stage 2 - Bouhanni
Stage 3 - Kittel
...and I' be back home by stage 4.


----------



## SWSteve (6 May 2014)

The Women's Tour:
GC: Armitstead
Sprint: Bronzini
QOM: Amy Pieters
LR: Janel Holcomb

Stage 1: Bronzini
2: Barnes
3: Vos
4: Trott
5: Vos


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2014)

Women's Tour
GC: Armitstead
Points: Vos
QOM: Pooley
Lanterne Rouge: Minge

Stage 1: Pooley
Stage 2: Borghini
Stage 3: Armitstead
Stage 4: Vos
Stage 5: Bronzini


----------



## smutchin (6 May 2014)

Just totting up the points and...



smutchin said:


> Romandie...
> LR - Earle



Damn! Earle came 121st out of 122 finishers! Beaten to the lanterne rouge by his team-mate, Chris Sutton. The swine.

Still, the lucky guess on Spilak for stage 3 is a kind of compensation!


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2014)

Ok, the latest scores on the doors...

Overall league table:






Romandie mini-league:





Predictions from the Ardennes and Romandie - as ever, let me know if I've mucked up...


----------



## The Couch (7 May 2014)

rich p said:


> LA for everything


Wasn't he banned from cycling for life? Or does a sex-change cancels this out?


----------



## smutchin (7 May 2014)

I think rich is reappropriating the initials for a better purpose. Still takes some getting used to though!


----------



## rich p (7 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> I think rich is reappropriating the initials for a better purpose. Still takes some getting used to though!


It could stand for Lazy peanut as I haven't been able to see a route profile and I know little about women's racing beyond the few obvious names.


----------



## rich p (7 May 2014)

Okay, I'm less lazy now so if I'm allowed to change...
... Stage 1 Armitstead
2 Pooley
3. Bronzini
4 Vos
5 Armitstead


----------



## The Couch (7 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Stage 1: Amy Pieters


Well... that'll teach me to try be fancy in my predictions

or does it ..... 
Stage 2: Trixi Worrack


----------



## themosquitoking (7 May 2014)

Stage 1 - Vos
Edit - i meant 2.


----------



## The Couch (8 May 2014)

Stage 3: Amy Pieters (let's try this once more)
Stage 4: Lizzie
Stage 5: Vos


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

Stage 3 Johansson
Stage 4 Lizzie
Stage 5 vos


----------



## themosquitoking (8 May 2014)

Stage 3 - Lizzie
Stage 4 - Lizzie
Stage 5 - Vos


----------



## dragon72 (8 May 2014)

Nairo Quintana will be in pink in Trieste.


----------



## Crackle (8 May 2014)

Giro d'italia

overall: Quintana
KOM: Robert Kišerlovski
Points: Viviani
Lr: Andrea Fedi
Stage 1: OPQS ( dunno if we're doing ttt)


----------



## themosquitoking (9 May 2014)

Giro
GC - Quintana
KOM - J Rod
Points - Kittel
LR - Manuele Mori

Stage 1 - Giant Shimano


----------



## The Couch (9 May 2014)

Oh yeah... the Giro... (almost forgot to get my predictions in) 

GC: Quintana (I went for Uran in my pre-season prediction, but since those have been so great, I am staying away from them)
KOM: Rabottini
Points: Viviani
LR: Appollonio

Not sure if we go for this one (I guess not since we're all a bit late with our predictions)... but I like a guess just as the next guy, so here's a blind guess ...
“Pinarello Breakaway rider”: Boem

Stage 1: OGE
Stage 2: Kittel
Stage 3: Kittel
Stage 4: Kittel
(No offence to the sprinters present in the Giro, but I don't see them beating Kittel in an outright sprint)

p.s.
Monty, I know we're not doing California, but Ten Dam has my backing over there


----------



## rich p (9 May 2014)

Giro
GC - Rodriguez
KOM - Quintana
Points - Rodriguez
LR - Svein Tuft
Stage 1 - OPQS
Stage 2 - Kittel
Stage 3 - Bouhanni
Stage 4 - Kittel
Stage 5 - Poels
Stage 6 - Matthews
Stage 7 - Hansen
Stage 8 - Rodriguez
Stage - 9 Quintana

All Rodriguez references are to Joachim not Jackson!!!!
I'm away next week, hence the early predictions.


----------



## SWSteve (9 May 2014)

GIRO!!!
GC Quintata
KOM Guintana
Points Kittel
LR Hondo

1: Giant Shimano (I want Martin in Rosa at sundown)


----------



## smutchin (9 May 2014)

I meant to do this last night but I was drunk so I forgot. Annoying because OGE for stage one was an easy one to call. But I'm allowing myself a late entry anyway because it's only the TTT.

Giro
GC: Purito
Points: Nacer Bouhanni
KOM: Fabio Duarte
LR: Ramon Carretero

Stage 2: Kittel
Stage 3: Kittel


----------



## Crackle (9 May 2014)

Giro: stage 2 Viviani


----------



## SWSteve (9 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> I meant to do this last night but I was drunk so I forgot. Annoying because OGE for stage one was an easy one to call. But I'm allowing myself a late entry anyway because it's only the TTT.





OGE love a TTT, smash them *almost* every time in a GC


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2014)

Stage 2 - Kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 May 2014)

Today's prediction (other than my previous one for Bouhanni to win the stage) is that my feet will have more blisters on them! Ouch.


----------



## rich p (10 May 2014)

As an aside, I note that my LR pick is in la maglia rosa


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2014)

Giro today is officially a wet stage. As was stage 2 of the Women's Tour. Points bonus for 5th placed riders apply. 

(I realise I may have overlooked previous wet stages in other races lately. If anyone thinks they're owed points, let me know!)


----------



## SWSteve (10 May 2014)

Stage 2 - kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (10 May 2014)

Stage 3 Kittel.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2014)

3 viviani


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2014)

Stage 3: Kittel
Stage 4: Swift
Stage 5: Kelderman


----------



## smutchin (10 May 2014)

User said:


> no worries if too late...



No, fine by me unless anyone complains. Bold prediction for GC there! You must be disappointed about poor Dan Martin?


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2014)

3: Kittel


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2014)

No complaints, It kinda jumped on us (me) with the Women's Tour getting a lot of focus


----------



## montage (11 May 2014)

I'll give you all the giro to catch up on points!
Rodriguez to finish in pink though - quintana will crack in the last few mountain stages and slip from first to 3rd - evans to be rock steady and roll in 2nd. Now you guys know the result you might as well allocate those points already!


----------



## Crackle (11 May 2014)

Giro Stage 4 Bouhani


----------



## SWSteve (11 May 2014)

Stage 4, Bouhanni


----------



## SWSteve (12 May 2014)

4: just for a change...Marcel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 May 2014)

stage 4 - Kittel


----------



## smutchin (12 May 2014)

Latest scores after the Women's Tour - haven't added in any points from the Giro yet...

Overall league:






Women's Tour league:





Women's Tour predictions, according to my records:


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2014)

Stage 4 Kittel


----------



## The Couch (13 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> ...
> Stage 1: OGE
> Stage 2: Kittel
> Stage 3: Kittel
> ...


Since stage is not yet really on the way yet... (and of course by if Smutch agrees) I'll change the non-starting Kittel to Bouhanni


----------



## smutchin (13 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> I'll change the non-starting Kittel to Bouhanni



And thus preserve your 100% record so far. Chapeau.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2014)

Bugger, i missed he wasn't starting.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 May 2014)

Stage 5 - Moreno


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2014)

Stage 5 - Evans


----------



## themosquitoking (13 May 2014)

Stage 5 - Evans.

Edit - if he doesn't start i'll have Uran.


----------



## The Couch (13 May 2014)

Stage 5 - winning in pink would be the best thing in his career so far, so he should be motivated... Bling


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2014)

Stage 5 Evans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 May 2014)

6 - Evans


----------



## The Couch (14 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Stage 5 - winning in pink would be the best thing in his career so far, so he should be motivated... Bling


Stage 6.. I'll try him once more


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2014)

Stage 6 - stick with Evans


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2014)

Stage 6 - Quintana


----------



## SWSteve (14 May 2014)

6 - Quintana

Why not


----------



## themosquitoking (14 May 2014)

I think he'll start to shine from tomorrow.


----------



## smutchin (14 May 2014)

Stage 6 - Rodriguez


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2014)

Stage 7 - Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> Stage 7 - Swift



you certainly were...<I'm here all week>


----------



## smutchin (15 May 2014)

Standings after stage 6...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2014)

Mmmm, breakaway or sprit? breakaway or sprint? Hansen or Bouhanni?....

I'll go for stage 7 - Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (15 May 2014)

Stage 7 Viviani


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Hansen or Bouhanni?....



Although Hansen is 150/1 for the stage win with Paddy Power, so surely worth a quid? Surely?


----------



## The Couch (15 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Stage 7 Viviani


Me too


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Although Hansen is 150/1 for the stage win with Paddy Power, so surely worth a quid? Surely?



That's Paddy got one of my quids.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2014)

stage 7 - Pozzovivo


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2014)

7 - Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2014)

8 - Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2014)

8 - Quintana


----------



## SWSteve (16 May 2014)

8 - quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 May 2014)

Now that his name has been typed 3 times in quick succession, does that mean he's gonna appear?


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2014)




----------



## themosquitoking (16 May 2014)

Stage 8
- Uran


----------



## The Couch (17 May 2014)

Stage 8 - I'll make the "biggest" outsider guess: Majka


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Stage 8 - I'll make the "biggest" outsider guess: Majka



Good call. 

I thought I'd made my prediction last night but it appears not to have been posted. Bit late now though, only 2.5km from the finish. Oops! Anyway, I was going to go for Ulissi, but I thought about Majka - he's looking strong.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2014)

Big hairy nutsacks.


----------



## smutchin (17 May 2014)

Stage 9 - Duarte


----------



## SWSteve (17 May 2014)

Mass prediction as I'm off to Turkey. 
9: Quintana
10: Bouhanni
11 Ullissi (I have no idea about this, I just think he may break away on the end of the climb)
12 Evans (I have no idea if he has history with TTs, he may be dump)
13 Ullissi
14 Evans
15 Quintana

I have no idea what to expect from this Giro. I hope at least 3 of those come off...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 May 2014)

9 - Geniez


----------



## Crackle (17 May 2014)

I fancy a break for stage 9, probably wrong but still

Fabio Duarte


----------



## The Couch (18 May 2014)

Stage 9: Landa


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> I fancy a break for stage 9, probably wrong but still
> 
> Fabio Duarte



That was my thinking too. Looks like we backed the wrong Colombian.


----------



## Crackle (18 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> That was my thinking too. Looks like we backed the wrong Colombian.


Typical. I briefly thought about Duque, didn't know much about him and looked him up and then decided, despite being Colombian, that maybe this finish wouldn't suit him. I might still be right about that bit.


----------



## smutchin (18 May 2014)

There was a bit in the commentary today where they were analysing the make-up of the breakaway, whether certain teams had the right man up front. Sean Kelly's verdict was that Colombia should have had, basically, anyone but Duque.

Duarte looks strong. He was there with the leaders at the finish. Will be worth keeping an eye on when they get to the proper mountains.


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2014)

Oh bollocks... Completely forgot the Tour of Chongming Island, which was yesterday. Annoying. Kirsten Wild won it, if anyone's interested.


----------



## The Couch (19 May 2014)

Stage 10: Bouhanni
(Alert.... since I am going for him, he'll either win it or be outside the top 3)
Stage 11: Haas
(This is probably going to be the same result as my Landa - take a stab at what the best guy in the escape might turn out to be - gamble)


----------



## smutchin (19 May 2014)

Stage 10: Swift

On the basis that he desperately needs a stage win to salvage some pride in this race, and if the weather stays fine, chances are he won't do a Wiggins again


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2014)

Stage 10 - Bouhanni, he's on fire at the moment, really committed sprinting. I think he's got Viviani and Swift psyched out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 May 2014)

10 - Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (19 May 2014)

10 - Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (19 May 2014)

10 - Mezgec


----------



## rich p (20 May 2014)

11. Adam Hansen


----------



## themosquitoking (20 May 2014)

11. Pozzivivo


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2014)

Tricky to call

11 Vanendert


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2014)

stage 11 - Luca Paolini.


----------



## smutchin (20 May 2014)

Yeah, tough one to predict. Looks ripe for a breakaway, so an element of pot luck about who'll get in the escape group. So, stab in the dark time...

Stage 11 - Daniele Ratto


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 May 2014)

We should have had a "pick 5 riders you think will be in stage 11's breakaway" competition, a point for each one that was correct.


----------



## The Couch (20 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Tricky to call
> 
> 11 jelle Vanendert


he's not in it (his brother is)


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> We should have had a "pick 5 riders you think will be in stage 11's breakaway" competition, a point for each one that was correct.



Good call. Bit late to do it for points, but just for fun... 

Ratto
Pirazzi
Quemeneur
Bak
Hoogerland


----------



## smutchin (21 May 2014)

By the way, if anyone has any other good ideas like this for supplementary points, I'm happy to incorporate them in the official scoring - as long as there's enough notice to give everyone a fair chance to take part.


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> he's not in it (his brother is)


Sorry I meant his brother, the Jelle slipped in in a moment of aberration. Corrected now


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2014)

Stage 12 - Svein Tuft


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> By the way, if anyone has any other good ideas like this for supplementary points, I'm happy to incorporate them in the official scoring - as long as there's enough notice to give everyone a fair chance to take part.


Wait, i've got something for this.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2014)

12 - Malori


----------



## themosquitoking (21 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> By the way, if anyone has any other good ideas like this for supplementary points, I'm happy to incorporate them in the official scoring - as long as there's enough notice to give everyone a fair chance to take part.


Rider who spends longest in front during a breakaway in the queen stage of a race.


----------



## Crackle (21 May 2014)

12 - Majka


----------



## The Couch (21 May 2014)

Damnit, my LT pick finished 16 seconds out of time.. at least he was having a go for me 
TT stage: some chauvinisme (and a lot of cohones, since he is MIA since a long time)... De Gendt


----------



## The Couch (21 May 2014)

smutchin said:


> By the way, if anyone has any other good ideas like this for supplementary points, I'm happy to incorporate them in the official scoring - as long as there's enough notice to give everyone a fair chance to take part.


Who will be the first rider flying out of a turn on a descent?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 May 2014)

We could have "first rider to punch/push/slap/throw stuff at a nobber running beside them in the mountains"


----------



## rich p (21 May 2014)

Malori


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2014)

Stage 12 - Castroviejo


----------



## montage (22 May 2014)

EBH's to lose this one after Malori's crash


----------



## The Couch (22 May 2014)

Rain looking like it will have the last say in who will win


----------



## The Couch (22 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Who will be the first rider flying out of a turn on a descent?


Well, Ludvigsson succeeded in doing it just 1 day after me proposing it.
Hope everything is ok with him though (the first helicopter images seem to show so)


----------



## montage (22 May 2014)

montage said:


> EBH's to lose this one after Malori's crash




nothing to see here


----------



## rich p (22 May 2014)

13. Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2014)

13 - Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (22 May 2014)

13 swift


----------



## smutchin (22 May 2014)

Stage 13 - Bouhanni


----------



## The Couch (22 May 2014)

13 nizzolo


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2014)

13 Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2014)

rich p said:


> Bouhanni





Marmion said:


> Bouhanni





smutchin said:


> Bouhanni





themosquitoking said:


> Bouhanni





The Couch said:


> nizzolo



Sounds as if we have a dose of the sneezes


----------



## smutchin (23 May 2014)

I'm away over the weekend (actually riding my bike!) so I'll get the next few stages in now...

Stage 14 - Pozzovivo
Stage 15 - Quintana
Stage 16 - Uran


----------



## The Couch (23 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Sounds as if we have a dose of the sneezes


Well... I don't know what disease all of you have (Bouhanni), but I got it worse (Nizzolo)


----------



## The Couch (23 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> TT stage: some chauvinisme (and a lot of cohones, since he is MIA since a long time)... De Gendt


Wasn't that far off... especially since he needed to switch bikes during the TT and he did have worse weather then the GC people who started later (although he could perhaps only have ended around Evans' time anyway)

but I guess we don't get sympathy points for being closest?


----------



## rich p (23 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> Wasn't that far off... especially since he needed to switch bikes during the TT and he did have worse weather then the GC people who started later (although he could perhaps only have ended around Evans' time anyway)
> 
> but I guess we don't get sympathy points for being closest?


Nope! 
I said upthread that Uran was an unknown quantity but I had no idea he'd perform as well as he did.


----------



## rich p (23 May 2014)

14. Quintana
15. Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2014)

14 - Evans
15 - Pozzovivo


----------



## The Couch (23 May 2014)

Stage 14 - Pozzovivo


----------



## themosquitoking (23 May 2014)

14- Pozzovivo


----------



## Crackle (23 May 2014)

14 majka


----------



## themosquitoking (24 May 2014)

15 - Quintana


----------



## Crackle (24 May 2014)

15 Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 May 2014)

How about a bonus points stage on Tuesday? The stage starts with the Gava after 5km and then they have the Stelvio at 50km, and a mountain top finish thrown in for good measure. It should be a hard 139km of racing.

Pick 5 riders and then 5,4,3,2,1 points? 
Total points available on the stage would 15 if you get all 5 correct? But still 1 point if you only manage to pick 5th.


----------



## The Couch (26 May 2014)

Stage 16: Duarte

Evans to be the first to hit an annoying fan


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> How about a bonus points stage on Tuesday? The stage starts with the Gava after 5km and then they have the Stelvio at 50km, and a mountain top finish thrown in for good measure. It should be a hard 139km of racing.
> 
> Pick 5 riders and then 5,4,3,2,1 points?
> Total points available on the stage would 15 if you get all 5 correct? But still 1 point if you only manage to pick 5th.


Smutch is away, so you won't get an answer in time.


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

Crackle said:


> Smutch is away, so you won't get an answer in time.


Thank God for that - I find it arduous enough picking the day's winner ( or not as is far more likely)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2014)

rich p said:


> Thank God for that - I find it arduous enough picking the day's winner ( or not as is far more likely)



You old duffer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 May 2014)

16 - Geniez


----------



## themosquitoking (26 May 2014)

!6 - Quintana again.


----------



## Crackle (26 May 2014)

16 Duarte


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

16. Quintana


----------



## rich p (26 May 2014)

My LR has slipped from last place to 3rd last behind a couple of interlopers.

166Svein Tuft (Can) Orica Greenedge3:20:01 
167Arnaud Courteille (Fra) FDJ.fr3:25:38 
168Jetse Bol (Ned) Belkin Pro Cycling Team3:26:16 
I'm hoping Svein won't let me down and will have a couple of stinkers in the hills!


----------



## SWSteve (26 May 2014)

16 - quintana


----------



## The Couch (27 May 2014)

rich p said:


> My LR has slipped from last place to 3rd last behind a couple of interlopers.
> 
> 166Svein Tuft (Can) Orica Greenedge3:20:01
> ...
> I'm hoping Svein won't let me down and will have a couple of stinkers in the hills!


You're lucky he's still in it (unlike my pick who was 16s out of time in a stage ), since there are only 3 (!) OGE riders still remaining.

And what is up all of a sudden with all the Duarte followers?!


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2014)

Dunno. I had Duarte down for KOM but he's been one of the less impressive Colombians so far. (There are 5 in the top 8 in the KOM standings and he isn't one of them.)

And my LR pick abandoned on stage 7. The feckless boy.


----------



## smutchin (27 May 2014)

Stage 17 - Viviani


----------



## Crackle (27 May 2014)

17 Viviani


----------



## themosquitoking (27 May 2014)

Yeah me too, viviani.


----------



## The Couch (27 May 2014)

Stage 17 - Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 May 2014)

17 - Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (27 May 2014)

17 Bouhanni


----------



## SWSteve (28 May 2014)

17 viviani


----------



## rich p (28 May 2014)

18. Quintana


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2014)

18 Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 May 2014)

18 - Geniez


----------



## themosquitoking (28 May 2014)

18 - Quintana, he'll take this by a couple of minutes again to prove several points.


----------



## The Couch (28 May 2014)

18 - going crazy in my predictions.... Rabbottini


----------



## smutchin (28 May 2014)

Stage 18 - Kelderman 

Just to be different!


----------



## SWSteve (29 May 2014)

Stage 18 - Quintana

Had to go with my head


----------



## smutchin (29 May 2014)

Dammit, I so nearly went for [spoiler redacted] today. Pah!

Oh well, onwards and indeed upwards...

Stage 19 - Hesjedal


----------



## Crackle (29 May 2014)

19 uran


----------



## themosquitoking (29 May 2014)

19 - Wanted to go for De Gendt but i'm bottling it and going with Quintana.


----------



## rich p (29 May 2014)

18. Arradondo


----------



## The Couch (29 May 2014)

19 - aru


----------



## The Couch (29 May 2014)

rich p said:


> *18.* Arradondo


That's a bit easy aint it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 May 2014)

rich p said:


> 18. Arradondo



Push pineapple, shake the tree...Push pineapple, grind coffee


----------



## rich p (30 May 2014)

The Couch said:


> That's a bit easy aint it?


Whoops! 19 then!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2014)

19 - pozzovivo


----------



## rich p (30 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Push pineapple, shake the tree...Push pineapple, grind coffee


No idea what that means but I gave it a like for it's poetry


----------



## Crackle (30 May 2014)

20 Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 May 2014)

20 - quintana


----------



## smutchin (30 May 2014)

20 - Quintana


----------



## rich p (31 May 2014)

20. Quintana


----------



## smutchin (31 May 2014)

Giro standings after stage 19 - close at the top, still all to play for! Though no one has really taken the opportunity to close down montage in the overall standings...






If Jetse Bol falls off today, @rich p could yet nick the title with his lanterne rouge prediction!

Giro predictions made, according to my records - as usual, shout if you think I've cocked it up:


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2014)

Stage 20 - De Gendt


----------



## The Couch (31 May 2014)

20 - Duarte


----------



## SWSteve (31 May 2014)

20 - Aru


----------



## smutchin (31 May 2014)

Stage 21 - Bouhanni


----------



## Crackle (31 May 2014)

Stage 21 Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 May 2014)

21 - Nacer the Racer


----------



## themosquitoking (31 May 2014)

21 - Bouhanni


----------



## SWSteve (1 Jun 2014)

21 - bouhanni


I just hope this doesn't mean he thinks he can dine with cav and kittel at the top table


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2014)

21 Mezgec if I'm not too late


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> If Jetse Bol falls off today, @rich p could yet nick the title with his lanterne rouge prediction!
> 
> :


That no-good bum, Jetse Bol didn't fall off


----------



## The Couch (2 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Giro standings after stage 19 - close at the top, still all to play for! Though no one has really taken the opportunity to close down montage in the overall standings...
> 
> If Jetse Bol falls off today, @rich p could yet nick the title with his lanterne rouge prediction!
> 
> Giro predictions made, according to my records - as usual, shout if you think I've cocked it up:


Still it's appreciated @montage that you are willing to give us a shot 
But we'll make up some extra points when Monty goes for Ten Dam as winner in the Tour 

Valiant effort of @rich p with the Lantern Rouge, but Dutchmen are stubborn sons of *@*!#

Would have gone for Nizzolo in the last sprint, but the Saturday night NBA-match kept me up too long , so I didn't mind seeing him being overtaken by Mezgec.


As always many thanks to you @smutchin for keeping all these predictions
Next up Tour de Suisse and Dauphinee, right?
(Some very interesting races - in reality, not specifically prediction-wise - to see the GC contenders showing their form)


----------



## smutchin (3 Jun 2014)

Yup, Dauphiné up next, 8-15 June, eight stages, plus the usual GC, points and KOM jerseys, and lanterne rouge.
http://www.letour.com/criterium-du-dauphine/2014

Then the Tour de Suisse, 14-22 June, with nine stages, including two ITTs (stages 1 and 7), plus GC, points, KOM, LR.
http://www.tourdesuisse.ch

Any other suggestions for bonus points welcome - but keep them simple so poor rich p doesn't get to befuddled.


----------



## smutchin (3 Jun 2014)

Final scores on gli usci...






Good solid performance by The Couch there, especially in the early stages. 

Overall standings after the Giro:





Those Giro predictions in full:


----------



## smutchin (3 Jun 2014)

Right, I'm going to get some Dauphiné predictions in early cos otherwise I'll probably forget...

GC: Froome
Points: Gerrans
KOM: Sylvain Chavanel
Lanterne Rouge: Christian Knees
Stage 1: Geraint Thomas
Stage 2: Atapuma
Stage 3: Alaphilippe

I may change my mind on some/all of these when/if I've had a closer look at the start list.


----------



## The Couch (3 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Yup, Dauphiné up next, 8-15 June, eight stages, plus the usual GC, points and KOM jerseys, and lanterne rouge.
> http://www.letour.com/criterium-du-dauphine/2014
> 
> Any other suggestions for bonus points welcome - but keep them simple so poor rich p doesn't get to befuddled.


How about team classification (same points as sprint and KOM)? Everybody can easily have a go at that at the start


----------



## The Couch (3 Jun 2014)

GC: Bertie
Points: Meersman
KOM: Bono
Lanterne Rouge: Meyer (the way Orico was riding in the Giro, I'm thinking you can't go wrong with them)

Stage 1: Kwiatek


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2014)

GC - Froome
Points - Kwiatowski
KOM - Intxausti
LR - Kevin Reza

Stage 1 - Tony Martin


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2014)

GC - Contador
Points - Meersman
KOM - Leopold Konig
LR - Aleksejs Saramotins
Stage 1 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 1 - Tony Martin




I would check that http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Criterium_du_Dauphine_2014-Startlist


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2014)

CdD

GC - Froome
Points - Gerrans
KOM - Contador
LR - Egor Silin

Stage 1 - Froome




Torn between Froome and Bert for GC, and Yates and Contador for KOM


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> I would check that http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Criterium_du_Dauphine_2014-Startlist


Dammit, i looked at a different start list. Wondered why no one else had picked him.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Dammit, i looked at a different start list. Wondered why no one else had picked him.


He was beaten by Geraint Thomas recently as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2014)

GC - Froomedog
Mountains - Voeckler
Points - Kwiatkowski
LR - Hushovd
Stage 1 - Westra


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2014)

Second go. Stage 1 - Jens Voigt.


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> He was beaten by Geraint Thomas recently as well.


Even after Thomas fell off?


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Even after Thomas fell off?


Sorry it was Cancellara, not Martin. He never fell off, he won: Bayern Rundfahrt


----------



## rich p (6 Jun 2014)

Stage 1 Arnaud Demare
GC Froome
Points - Demare
KOM - Adam Yates
LR - Wackermann


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> How about team classification (same points as sprint and KOM)?



Hmmm, not sold on that one. What does the panel think?


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Lanterne Rouge: Christian Knees
> ...
> I may change my mind on some/all of these when/if I've had a closer look at the start list.



I'm changing this one, since he isn't even in the race...

Lanterne rouge: Xabier Zandio (should stand a good chance in the event that the GC is decided by alphabetical order for some reason)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2014)

Stage 2 - Voeckler


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jun 2014)

Stage 2 - Froome. He may as well stamp his authority all over this and get it won asap.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jun 2014)

2 - contador


----------



## rich p (8 Jun 2014)

C2. Froome


----------



## The Couch (8 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> 2 - contador


ditto


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2014)

2 - Bertie


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 2 - Froome. He may as well stamp his authority all over this and get it won asap.



I think you may be on to something here. I'm tempted to change my prediction but I won't - I'll stick with Atapuma for stage 2.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2014)

Stage 3 - Arthur Vichot


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2014)

3 - Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2014)

3 - Voeckler


----------



## rich p (9 Jun 2014)

3. Howard


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2014)

3 - Kwiatkowski. First time this season i spelled it right without looking.


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> I think you may be on to something here. I'm tempted to change my prediction but I won't - I'll stick with Atapuma for stage 2.


Well he showed Contador he doesn't have quite enough about him at the moment but not really the victory i anticipated.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2014)

4 - Voeckler


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jun 2014)

4 - Contador


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2014)

4. Gallopin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2014)

4 - Voeckler (the gurning nobber has do try something sometime to keep the madams of a certain age happy)


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2014)

4 - bertie


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2014)

Stage 4 - Arnaud Démare


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> 4 - Voeckler (the gurning nobber has do try something sometime to keep the madams of a certain age happy)


Isn't that Lester Piggot?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Isn't that Lester Piggot?



OK, the gurning nobber has to do something to keep Lester Piggot happy.


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> OK, the gurning nobber has to do something to keep Lester Piggot happy.


Wasn't Virenque the housewife's choice too?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Wasn't Virenque the housewife's choice too?



He was, the list of housewive's choices is impressive: Piggott, Virenque, Voeckler, you...


----------



## rich p (10 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> He was, the list of housewive's choices is impressive: Piggott, Virenque, Voeckler, *you...[/*QUOTE]
> Spot on, but not in my own house, sadly


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2014)

All other stages - Froomedog


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2014)

Stage 5 - not a clue! Hmmm, Gerrans then!


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2014)

5 - Chavanel


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> 5 - Chavanel


Didn't he almost win a race once?


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Didn't he almost win a race once?


I..AM not sure. He's a trier though.


----------



## rich p (11 Jun 2014)

I like him too but if he were a Sunday morning footballer, he'd win the Clubman of the Year award


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2014)

5 - Contador


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2014)

Stage 5 - Bakelants

Not a flipping clue.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2014)

6. Westra


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jun 2014)

6 Gerrans


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2014)

6 Meersman or Gadret, no Meersman: 

Gadret, as if.


----------



## The Couch (12 Jun 2014)

6 - vichot


----------



## smutchin (13 Jun 2014)

6. Gerrans


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jun 2014)

6 - Hesjedal


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jun 2014)

I've got two posts in a row, is all your internets broken?
7 - Contador


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2014)

7 - Bert


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2014)

Were doing TdS, right?


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

Stage Saturday - Froome


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Were doing TdS, right?


Yes but I'm not sure I have the energy. It's tough being old.


----------



## rich p (13 Jun 2014)

Tour de Suisse
Stage 1 - Wiggo


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Yes but I'm not sure I have the energy. It's tough being old.


Starting to understand that, unfortunately.


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

Stage 7 beefy bert


----------



## Crackle (13 Jun 2014)

Tds
Gc mollema
Mtns pinot
Pts sagan
Lr venter
Stage 1 martin


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jun 2014)

Tour de Suisse:

GC: Rui Costa
Points: Cavendish
KOM: Sagan
LR: Hausler

Stage 1: Tony Martin (I've hear he is quite good at a TT, even though he uses clinchers)
Stage 2: Peter Sagan
Stage 3: Rui Costa


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2014)

Dauphiné stage 7: Froome


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jun 2014)

Suisse:

GC - Kreuziger
KOM - Pinot
Points - Sagan
LR - Ciolek
Stage 1 - Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (14 Jun 2014)

Suisse

GC - Wiggins, he might want to make a point after all.
KOM - Pozzivivo
Points - Sagan
LR - Gert Dockx

Stage 1 - Tony Martin


----------



## The Couch (14 Jun 2014)

DL -
stage 7 Bertie


TdS -
GC: Costa
KOM: Tschopp
Points: Kristoff
LR: De Kort
Stage 1 : Dumoulin (I know this is probably stupid, but what the heck )


----------



## smutchin (14 Jun 2014)

Tour de Suisse

GC - Wiggo
Points - Sagan
KOM - Thibaut Pinot
LR - Jimmy Engoulvent

Stage 1 - Alex Dowsett
Stage 2 - Rui Costa
Stage 3 - Sagan


----------



## The Couch (15 Jun 2014)

DL - Stage 8: Navarro


----------



## The Couch (15 Jun 2014)

TdS - Stage 2: Swift


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2014)

Dl stage 8 contador
Swiss cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jun 2014)

stage 3 - sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jun 2014)

Stage 3 Rui Costa.


----------



## Crackle (15 Jun 2014)

3 Tiralongo


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2014)

3. Albasini


----------



## The Couch (16 Jun 2014)

TdS - Stage 3: Schurter (wild stab here, but hey ...he's Suisse, so at least he should be motivated)


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2014)

I realize that I have not chosen any jersey riders . Hey ho


----------



## The Couch (16 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> I realize that I have not chosen any jersey riders . Hey ho


And that will make what difference versus us - "non-Monties" - who have? 

What difference does it make anyway, they're all on the juice anyway 


rich p said:


> I cycled the Grappa 2 years ago from Semonzetto in 2hrs 10 mins so if any of this lot beat that tomorrow I'm going to assume they're still on the juice


Kenny Dehaes (with 2 chain-breaks and no assistance) ended last in a - disqualifyingly slow - time of 1:26:57


----------



## montage (16 Jun 2014)

I am late to the party again..... Will a "Ten Dam" for everything be accepted this late in the tour de suisse?


----------



## The Couch (16 Jun 2014)

montage said:


> I am late to the party again..... Will a "Ten Dam" for everything be accepted this late in the tour de suisse?


I am sure you would have gone for that anyway, so fine by me 

@rich p are you going for a Jelle Vanendert for everything? (since you are now a heavy Belgian fan )

Ofcourse it's smutch who has final vote on this


----------



## Speicher (16 Jun 2014)

I have noticed that I should have been a spectator today in the Tour de Suisse.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> And that will make what difference versus us - "non-Monties" - who have?
> 
> What difference does it make anyway, they're all on the juice anyway
> 
> *Kenny Dehaes (with 2 chain-breaks and no assistance) ended last in a - disqualifyingly slow - time of 1:26:57*



What's Belgian for 'get stuffed'?


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2014)

stage 4. Kristoff


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2014)

4 - Morkov


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2014)

4 Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jun 2014)

4 - Mark Cavendish


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2014)

Stage 4 - Sagan


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> Ofcourse it's smutch who has final vote on this



Anyone who wants to predict Ten Dam for everything can do so whenever they like!


----------



## themosquitoking (17 Jun 2014)

4 - Sagan


----------



## The Couch (17 Jun 2014)

Stage 4 - Cav


----------



## The Couch (17 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> What's Belgian for 'get stuffed'?


Romelu Lukaku


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jun 2014)

5 - Sagan


----------



## Crackle (17 Jun 2014)

5 Cav


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2014)

Stage 5 - Cav
Stage 6 - Kristoff
Stage 7 - Tony Martin
Stage 8 - Mollema
Stage 9 - Kreuziger


----------



## The Couch (17 Jun 2014)

Stage 5 - Cav


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jun 2014)

5 - CAV


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2014)

5 Cav


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2014)

6 - Kreuziger


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2014)

6. Deignan


----------



## Crackle (18 Jun 2014)

6 Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jun 2014)

6 - Rui Costa


----------



## The Couch (19 Jun 2014)

6 - I'll bloody jump on the Sagan wagon as well


----------



## Crackle (19 Jun 2014)

7 martin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jun 2014)

7 - MARTIN


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jun 2014)

7 - Martin


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2014)

7 - Martin


----------



## The Couch (20 Jun 2014)

Stage 8 - Well yesterday the Sagan train took a wrong turn with me on it, let's see if Tony Martin train does better today


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2014)

7. If Tony Martin doesn't win this I'll eat my helmet again


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> Stage 8 - Well yesterday the Sagan train took a wrong turn with me on it, let's see if Tony Martin train does better today



Did you pick the right stage number yesterday tho?


----------



## The Couch (20 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> Stage 8 - Well yesterday the Sagan train took a wrong turn with me on it, let's see if Tony Martin train does better today





Marmion said:


> Did you pick the right stage number yesterday tho?


Oops .... since my confidence in the Martin-train does not expend as far as saying he will win the mountain stage tomorrow (although it's looking likely he might end up winning the GC)... of course I go for Martin in the (TT) stage 7


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

8 - Pinot


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> 8 - Pinot


Certainly sir, I'll have a Sauv Blanc.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2014)

8. Riblon


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Jun 2014)

8 - Cedric Pineau


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> 8 - Cedric Pineau



We can all await rich's Charentes-drinks-based response....


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2014)

8 - Costa


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> 8 - Cedric Pineau


Pineau Cognac sir, certainly - I'll have an Armagnac.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> 8 - Costa



we can all await @rich p 's caffeine based response...


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jun 2014)

8 - costa


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> we can all await @rich p 's caffeine based response...


skinny latte, sir?
No ta, I'll have a deep fried MacLatté


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2014)

Crackle said:


> 8 - Costa





ItsSteveLovell said:


> 8 - costa



Double espresso


----------



## Crackle (20 Jun 2014)

Marmion said:


> Double espresso


Have you been on the amphetamines again.


----------



## The Couch (21 Jun 2014)

Pineau des Charentes....
Costa del Sol...
Pinot Gris....

Nea... let's go for the codpiece Warren Braguilha


----------



## Crackle (21 Jun 2014)

9 - Mollema


----------



## rich p (21 Jun 2014)

9. Andy Schleck
Just kiddin' - Slagter


----------



## The Couch (21 Jun 2014)

Time to prove his worth (for the Tour) - stage 9 Mollema


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jun 2014)

9 - Mollema


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2014)

10 - Costa again.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2014)

The Couch said:


> Time to prove his worth (for the Tour) - stage 9 Mollema



He didn't do too badly yesterday. I like the look of his form.


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2014)

Nobody went for Swifty? :P


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> 9. Andy Schleck
> Just kiddin' - Slagter



No spoilers but... Are you watching?


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2014)

Just updated the points from the Dolphiny and the Tour de Suisse... And it makes for some interesting reading!

*Dauphiné*





(I got everything wrong except the Lanterne Rouge - Zandio!)

*Tour de Suisse*





*Overall league* - we have a new leader!





All predictions from the last two races, according to my records - the final standings from the TdS are still provisional for the time being but I'll check them again later in case there are any more points to be added...


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jun 2014)

Smutch, i had Sagan for points and Pozzivivo for KOM for Suisse


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2014)

Well done, Smutch appreciated mate!
Christ, I'm a know-nothing!

I'm going to be away for 2 weeks from tomorrow but I'm hoping to be wifi-ed up in la belle France. If not I shall miss the first 2 stages of the TdF so I'll pick my jersey men now
GC - Contador
KOM - Rolland
Points - Kittel
LR - the last bloke in the Bretagne Seche listing as supplied by Cyclingnews.com


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2014)

p.s. The giro de Feminine thingy - (is Bertie in this one?)
Vos for everything


----------



## montage (22 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> Well done, Smutch appreciated mate!
> Christ, I'm a know-nothing!
> 
> I'm going to be away for 2 weeks from tomorrow but I'm hoping to be wifi-ed up in la belle France. If not I shall miss the first 2 stages of the TdF so I'll pick my jersey men now
> ...



Worryingly, I think you might be right about Contador. That initial stage where Froome beat, but couldn't drop Bertie seems to have been followed up with comments from the Bertie camp on exactly the wattage outputs the Froome is capable of putting out. In short - they have really done their homework!

Also it looks like I better get back in the game, so I'll do a Rich P and call Vos for everything!


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Smutch, i had Sagan for points and Pozzivivo for KOM for Suisse



That would certainly make more sense as a prediction! Sorry, transcription error. So that's an extra 10pts to you. 

Also an extra 2pts to @User for Mollema's KOM placing. 

I'll update the scoresheet later.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. The giro de Feminine thingy -



Ah yes, thanks for the reminder. 
4-13 July, 2km prologue plus nine stages. GC, QOM, points. 

And the TdF starts on the 5th, of course.


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Jun 2014)

Is there anything to predict on the for the next week?


----------



## The Couch (24 Jun 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Is there anything to predict on the for the next week?


The Belgian RR Championship? (Or how I call it this year ... "the-18-tours-around-the-church-tower-race")


----------



## smutchin (25 Jun 2014)

Quite a few national championships before the TdF but are any of them worth bothering with? The Belgian one might be interesting given the strength of the field. Predicting a winner will be entirely pot luck. 

The British men's road race is on Eurosport and ITV this Sunday, by the way. 186km round South Wales. I suspect G will really want this one. Don't know if the women's race is on though.


----------



## The Couch (25 Jun 2014)

smutchin said:


> Quite a few national championships before the TdF but are any of them worth bothering with? The Belgian one might be interesting given the strength of the field. Predicting a winner will be entirely pot luck.


It's "pretty flat" (understatement alert), so could end in an escape:
Vanmarcke
Devolder
Bakelants
Van Keirsbulck
Vandenberghe
... 
or in a sprint, but who would win the sprint? 
Boonen (fell on his knee recently and had to leave Tour de Suisse)
Roelandts (was a pretty decent sprinter, but hasn't shown much of it ever since he is pulling sprints for Greipel)
Gilbert (pretty decent sprint when it's a hard race, but the profile won't help)
Van Avermaet (always the bridesmaid)
Meersman (but hasn't shown much form lately)
Boeckmans (part of the big Lotto team, always named as potential good sprinter, but never has shown much/any of it)
De Busschere (also part of the big Lotto team and has shown he can win minor sprints in the last years)
or one of the sprinters from the smaller teams who have shown they can win (this year): Van Asbroeck, Vanthomme, De Ketele

(and Belgium has had many "small" riders winning the Belgian championship in the past, so a surprise win isn't far-fetched)
So yeah, pretty much a pick-somebody-and-hope-for the-best

Still... if (and I say if) we would go for a national road race, it's probably nicest to take a country nobody lives in, to avoid potential "booohhhs" 
(Spain, Italy, France ???)


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2014)

No one has jumped the gun on the Tour then. I didn't think it would be this late


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Jul 2014)

Keeping my powder dry until tomorrow then i'll make all my choices when i'm drunk.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

GC - Froome
Green - Sagan
KOM - Pinot
White - Pinot
Lantern Rouge - Renshaw
Stage 1 - Demare


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Well done, Smutch appreciated mate!
> Christ, I'm a know-nothing!
> 
> I'm going to be away for 2 weeks from tomorrow but I'm hoping to be wifi-ed up in la belle France. If not I shall miss the first 2 stages of the TdF so I'll pick my jersey men now
> ...



Last day on French wifi for me so using the formula above my lantern rouge homme is ...
Florian Vachon
Stage1 Kittel
Stage 2 Albasini


----------



## The Couch (4 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> p.s. The giro de Feminine thingy - (is Bertie in this one?)
> Vos for everything


Put me down for Vos on everything as well
But...to put a little diversification (and usefulness) in the Women Giro, I might put in another day winner when I get something crazy in my head

Like e.g. now Stage 1: Van Dijk


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2014)

GC Beefy Bert
Points Kittel
KOM Rolland
White Mathews (If we're doing white)
LR jose Serpa

Stage 1 Kittel
stage 2 Degenkolb
stage 3 Greipel


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> *GC Beefy Bert
> Points Kittel
> KOM Rolland*
> White Mathews (If we're doing white)
> ...


I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery


Like I read your posts, sheesh.


----------



## dragon72 (4 Jul 2014)

GC - Froome
Green - Sagan
Polka - Rolland
White - Bardet

Stage 1 - Kittel
Stage 2 - Sagan
Stage 3 - Mrk Cvndsh


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2014)

Hmmm...

Yellow - Contador
Green - Sagan

the other two I've no idea about.


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2014)

GC - Froome
Points - Sagan
KOM - Rolland
Lanterne Rouge - Danny van Poppel

Stage 1 - Cav

I had wondered whether we should do the white jersey as well for this one, so since everyone is making a prediction for it anyway, why not...

White - Talansky


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2014)

Oh, and there's a prize for the winner of the TdF predictions mini-league - a copy of Rob Hayles' autobiography Easy Rider.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Oh, and there's a prize for the winner of the TdF predictions mini-league - a copy of Rob Hayles' autobiography Easy Rider.



I'll throw in a "once read" copy of "Reckless - The life and times of Louis Ocana" for the Lantern Rouge of the predictions. It's not that good. Not quite as bad as some books I have read but worthy of the Lantern Rouge prize.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2014)

What's the age for white jersey contenders? Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> What's the age for white jersey contenders? Is there a list somewhere?



under 26. Which is not very young.
There are various "White Jersey contenders" lists cluttering the interweb.


----------



## SWSteve (4 Jul 2014)

My Predictions

GC: Froome
KOM Pichot
Green; Sagan
White: KWIATKOWSKI
LR: Machado

Stage 1: Cav
Stage 2 Yates
Stage 3 Kitel

I think, but Cav and Kittel are interchangeable.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2014)

Right not that drunk even yet but here goes
Yellow - Contador
Green - Sagan
KOM - J Rod
White - Kwiatkowski
LR - Svein Tuft

Stage 1 - Kittel

if it all ends badly blame it on my inability to properly let the beer take effect.


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Jul 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> My Predictions
> 
> GC: Froome
> KOM Pichot
> ...


I was torn between Cav and Kittel for stage 1, it's going to be a belter of a finish tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2014)

Okay then,
white jersey - Teejay V-G


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Feminine Tour - Vos for all


----------



## The Couch (5 Jul 2014)

GC - Contador
Green - Sagan
Polka - Contador
White - Bardet (since when are we doing white?)
LR: Timmer

Stage 1 - Kittel
Stage 2 - Sagan


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> White - Bardet (since when are we doing white?)



Only for this race. I had been considering adding it but hadn't got around to saying so here, but then people started making predictions for it anyway. On the whole, I don't think it's an interesting enough competition to be worth worrying about - would have been worth considering for the Giro as well except the favourites for the young rider competition were also among the favourites for GC - but there are enough interesting young riders in the TdF this year to make it worth paying attention to.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2014)

Mathews is out due to his crash, so I'll go for DeMare for white


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> KOM - Rolland Froome



Changed my mind on this, based on the likelihood that the big mountaintop finishes, where most of the points are available, will see the main contenders slugging it out. Though I'm sure we'll get the privilege of seeing Rolland in his polka dot pyjamas again for at least a few stages.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2014)

Stage 2 - Kristoff


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2014)

Tour de feminine - LA for everything


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2014)

Stage 2 - Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Jul 2014)

Stage 2 - Valverde


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2014)

Stage 3 - Kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Jul 2014)

Yup 3 - Kittel


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2014)

3 - Kittel
Oooh and stage 4 giro donna - Prevot


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2014)

Stage 3 - Kittel, just to be different


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2014)

3. Kittel


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2014)

4. Boringly, Kittel again!


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> 4. Boringly, Kittel again!


It's not boring, you're trying to win. If you are bored though blame Cav.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2014)

I half fancy a breakaway to succeed tomorrow but... no. 

Stage 4 - Kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2014)

Stage 4 - Kittel


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2014)

4 kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2014)

Stage 4 - Kittel. I'm using my wife as Paul the octopus for this TdF, every evening i give her two options and she picks one. Two for two so far, i know there's been three stages but the choice i gave her for yesterday didn't include Nibali (as apparently i have an inability to distinguish between him and Scarponi), so i can't blame her for yesterday.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> 4 kristoff


Me too, oh sorry! Misunderstood


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Stage 4 - Kittel. I'm using my wife as Paul the octopus for this TdF, every evening i give her two options and she picks one. Two for two so far, i know there's been three stages but the choice i gave her for yesterday didn't include Nibali (as apparently i have an inability to distinguish between him and Scarponi), so i can't blame her for yesterday.


_"Honey, who should I pick: Marcel or Kittel?" _


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2014)

User said:


> stage 4...André Greipel


I applaud your courage, sir!
Inspired by you... 4- Coquard


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> _"Honey, who should I pick: Marcel or Kittel?" _


To be fair, tomorrows choices were Renshaw or Kittel, i kind of hope OPQS can work as well for him as they did for Cav and that he can take at least one stage. As soon as wifey gets one prediction wrong she will be chopped up and fried in garlic butter, just like Paul was.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2014)

The truly sad thing about this is i don't even like garlic so i'll probably just end up throwing the resulting mess in the bin.


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> The truly sad thing about this is i don't even like garlic so i'll probably just end up throwing the resulting mess in the bin.


There are other (non-garlic containing) ways to prepare octopus (or Hominidae)


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2014)

4- Kittel


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> The truly sad thing about this is i don't even like garlic so i'll probably just end up throwing the resulting mess in the bin.


Oh, for goodness sake, just man up and eat the old girl without garlic. Season well and use mustard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2014)

5 - Thomas


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2014)

5 Cancellara


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2014)

Froome is 300/1 in some places tomorrow apparently
http://www.oddschecker.com/cycling/tour-de-france/stage-5/winner
At least i think that's what i mean, not the biggest gambler tbh.


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Jul 2014)

Stage 5 - Sagan


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2014)

Stage 5 - Greg Van Avermaet


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2014)

5. Vanmarcke


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Good to see a bit of variety in the predictions! Of course, it probably means we'll _all_ be wrong...


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> 5. Vanmarcke


That might be a flukey good call. He's 21 minutes down, no one's going to be too bothered about chasing him if he goes up the road.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jul 2014)

I am so much hoping that it could be Vanmarcke, but my guess is something else... with the German supremacy lately (Kittel, Von Nibali and the football)

Stage 5 - Degenkolb
(could have gone for Greipel, but he probably won't have the recklessness required for these weather conditions)

EDIT:
In honour of the Germans, here is something for the teutophiles


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jul 2014)

5-cancellara


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2014)

6 - Kittel


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2014)

6 kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2014)

6 - Kittel.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2014)

Stage 6 - Demare


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2014)

Wait ....nobody of us went for Fuglsang or Nibali yesterday? 

Stage 6 - Greipel (with a vengeange)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Wait ....nobody of us went for Fuglsang or Nibali yesterday?



*spoiler alert*














We are really not that good at this...


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jul 2014)

6 - Kittel

How many stages is this fella actually going to win!


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2014)

6. Kittel


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

Womens giro stage 7, 8, 9 vos

I've just realized LA isn't in it but I don't know why. Commonwealth maybe?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

7 - Coquard


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2014)

7 sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Jul 2014)

7 - Sagan. Reckon it's his best hope of a stage win.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2014)

stage 7...........Greg Van Avermaet


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2014)

Stage 7 - Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Stage 7 - Degenkolb


Is he still in?


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2014)

7. Gerrans


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2014)

I'm not going to be about between now and Saturday so will pick stage 8 now.

8 - Pinot


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Is he still in?



Been keeping his powder dry for today's stage. 

(I just checked the standings to make sure he is still in.)


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jul 2014)

7- Sagan


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2014)

Balls, he really wanted that.


----------



## The Couch (11 Jul 2014)

8 - Albasini


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Jul 2014)

Stage 8 - J Rod


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2014)

8. Taaramae


----------



## SWSteve (12 Jul 2014)

8-kwiatowski


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2014)

Stage 8 - Porte


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2014)

8 contador or a breakaway like voeckler, no Contador


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

9 - Pinot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> 9 - Pinot



Actually, change that. Stage 9 - Moinard


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2014)

Stage 9 - Vichot


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2014)

9 Luca Paolini


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

Moinard, Vichot and Paolini in a breakaway...


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> 8 contador or a breakaway like voeckler, no Contador



Almost right on both counts.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Almost right on both counts.



He gurned once, like Voeckler. Frightening.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2014)

User said:


> stage 9.............Michael Albasini



We can add him to the breakaway group: Albasini, Paolini, Vichot and Moinard.

I had considered all 3 others when making my choice...and 2 others - let's see if they come up as well


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

9. Trofimov


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jul 2014)

Stage 9 - Costa


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2014)

9 - Vichot


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> 9. Trofimov



I'll not add him to the ProPundit breakaway group if that's ok with you...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2014)

10 - Pinot


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Jul 2014)

10 - J Rod.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2014)

10 Dirty Bertie


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2014)

Stage 10 - Contador


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2014)

10 Contador


----------



## uclown2002 (13 Jul 2014)

9 - Martin


----------



## SWSteve (13 Jul 2014)

10 - Bertie


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2014)

Stage 10 - taking a big stab here  - Navarro (obviously assuming he manages to get into the break)


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2014)

Rest day - Froome
He must be pretty good at it by now


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2014)

11 - Vichot


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Jul 2014)

11- Martin


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2014)

11 breakaway, paolini, again but probably a complete random.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2014)

Stage 11 - Sagan


----------



## SWSteve (15 Jul 2014)

11 - Sagan.

Hopefully, although judging by my previous picks in this years Tour he'll probably end up with a horrible break and pull out


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2014)

11- Going wild and patriotic on this one: Vanmarcke


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2014)

Sagan


----------



## rich p (16 Jul 2014)

12. Degenkolb


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2014)

12 - Terpstra


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2014)

12 - Saganagain


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jul 2014)

12 _ Kittel.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2014)

12 Degenkolb


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2014)

12 - GREIPEL


----------



## The Couch (17 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> 11- Going wild and patriotic on this one: Vanmarcke


And I am going to be stubborn about it as well... stage 12 - ditto


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2014)

Oh, what the hell. Sagan.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2014)

13 - Pinot


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2014)

13 future Sky rider…… . Pinot


----------



## rich p (17 Jul 2014)

13.Westra


----------



## The Couch (17 Jul 2014)

13 - Peraud (no, not a typo )


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2014)

13 - Nibali


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jul 2014)

13 - Nibbles


----------



## themosquitoking (18 Jul 2014)

13 - J Rod


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

13: Valverde.


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jul 2014)

Purito


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2014)

14 - Pinot


----------



## KennaughKickIt (18 Jul 2014)

14 - Hard to look past Nibali on today's stage but maybe they'll let a breakaway go. If so then I'll go for Frank Schleck, looked in good form today.


----------



## The Couch (18 Jul 2014)

14 - breakaway: Nieve


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2014)

I'm inclined to the Couch's view, can't see Sky keeping Porte protected so Nieve is the obvious choice for glory

14 Nieve


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2014)

14 - Nibbles


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2014)

14 - Valverde


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> can't see Sky keeping Porte protected



Interesting comment from G on facebook: "Not the best day on the bike today... GC might be over, but plenty more racing to be had...watch this space...."

!!!


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2014)

Well, Brailsford as much as said they would go for stage wins lastnight.


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

Nibbles


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2014)

15 - Kittel


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2014)

15. Greipel


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2014)

15 Boris Von kristoff


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2014)

15 - Kittel


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2014)

15 - Greipel


----------



## KennaughKickIt (19 Jul 2014)

15 - Tony Martin in a wind assisted breakaway. I've found the out and out sprints a bit of an anticlimax over the past couple of years, it'd be nice to have a guy to legitimately challenge Kittel on the really flat stages.


----------



## The Couch (19 Jul 2014)

15 - Marcel K


----------



## themosquitoking (19 Jul 2014)

KennaughKickIt said:


> 15 - Tony Martin in a wind assisted breakaway. I've found the out and out sprints a bit of an anticlimax over the past couple of years, it'd be nice to have a guy to legitimately challenge Kittel on the really flat stages.


You're right it would be but it won't win too many points.


----------



## rich p (21 Jul 2014)

16. di Marchi


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2014)

16 Rogers


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2014)

16 - Rodriguez


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2014)

16 - Tejay


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2014)

16 - Nibbles


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2014)

16 Thomas


----------



## The Couch (22 Jul 2014)

I am giving history a chance (instead of looking to the actual current form of the riders)
16 - Voeckler


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2014)

17 Pinot


----------



## rich p (22 Jul 2014)

17. Pinot or Nibali - was Pinot really dropping Nibbles on top of the Bales?
Nibali FTW


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2014)

17 pinot


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2014)

Pinot or Nibali...
17 Pinot - just to be different to @rich p 

Don't know if he was dropping Nibbles but I really hope he drops Valverde tomorrow.


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Jul 2014)

17 - J Rod. If i keep sticking with him he will get one.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> just to be different to @rich p



...by which I mean I was making the same choice, between Nibbles and Pinot, and didn't want to look like I was copying rich. It just looks like I was copying @Crackle instead.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2014)

Nibbles. Just got a feeling he might want to stamp his authority.


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

So... we are certain Purito and Majka will be in the escape, since they want the KOM points
(although it won't be easy for them since the first 40-ish kilometers are flat, but their teams will make sure that they are in it)
We are certain that if the breakaway doesn't stick the best climbers look to be Pinot and Nibali

And all these names have been taken already.... hmmmmm....

Personally I believe Pinot will win it, but I don't wan't to be copying @smutchin (and whoever he is or isn't copying )

I am going for "rider 15"


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> So... we are certain Purito and Majka will be in the escape, since they want the KOM points
> (although it won't be easy for them since the first 40-ish kilometers are flat, but their teams will make sure that they are in it)



If Voeckler were to win today, he'd take the lead in the KOM. Just saying!



> I am going for "rider 15"



!!!


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

That'll be that old bloke will it


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> That'll be that old bloke will it



Unless he means Intxausti, which is possible. I shall have to take legal advice on this!


----------



## The Couch (23 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Unless he means Intxausti, which is possible. I shall have to take legal advice on this!


Hey...that's not a bad back-up plan/rider to have if he would make the breakaway as well... maybe I should make my predictions cryptic more often 



smutchin said:


> If Voeckler were to win today, he'd take the lead in the KOM. Just saying!


He screwed me (and history) yesterday, so he ain't getting my vote twice in a row - and that would be assuming Rodriguez, Majka and Nibali won't take (m)any points

Really would have wanted to go for Machado instead of the old bloke actually, but not sure if he is getting a bit recovered from his fall/bruises
(had high hopes for a top 10 placing for him before the Tour and he was standing right behind Nibbles in the GC when he "crashed out")


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> and that would be assuming Rodriguez, Majka and Nibali won't take (m)any points



Good point.

Nibali won't be chasing the points, obviously, but would win the KOM by default if he wins both today's and tomorrow's stage. And I wouldn't be at all surprised if that happened.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (23 Jul 2014)

17 - Kittel, it's been too long now and I have a feeling he's been saving himself for this sort of stage.

Seriously though, I'm actually hoping Roche can do something. I'd at least expect him to be looking to get in the breakaway.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2014)

18 nibali


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2014)

18 Pinot - he seems a bit píssed off with his performance today so here's hoping he attacks and distances the rest


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2014)

18. Nibali


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2014)

18 Tejay


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2014)

18 - Nibbles


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

18 - Tommy V


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Stage 18 - I have the feeling Nibali will want to "dot the i's" 
(not sure this saying makes any sense in English, but it does in Dutch, so if you don't understand learn some other languages you anglophone twats... wow, where did that come from?)

So I am going for Machado 
...hoping he is recovered, gets into the break, that the break gets enough leeway and there isn't a Tinkoff rider in the break to spoil things 
Is that too much to hope for? Yes... but I am an idiot who puts a lot of weight in his (mostly wrong) gut feel


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2014)

18 - pinot


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Bit late, but Nibbles.


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

Should we actually have a change of prediction for the TT?
Instead of predicting the winner (Tony Martin), should we have a go at 2nd place?


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Should we actually have a change of prediction for the TT?
> Instead of predicting the winner (Tony Martin), should we have a go at 2nd place?



Yes! Good idea. I like it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2014)

19 - Kristoff


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2014)

19 Sagan. Last chance surely.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2014)

Sagan, even though it now looks as if I'm copying Crackle


----------



## KennaughKickIt (24 Jul 2014)

19 - If this didn't come the day before the time trial I'd rate Tony Martin's chances in a breakaway. fark it, Niki Terpstra.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2014)

19 - I'm really willing it to be Sagan because I want to see him get it on with Ned.


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Jul 2014)

19 - Kittel


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2014)

19. Kristoff


----------



## The Couch (24 Jul 2014)

19 - The gorilla


----------



## SWSteve (25 Jul 2014)

19 - Sagan


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2014)

Ok, stage 20 - remember you're predicting for 2nd place. So no payout on Martin unless you're predicting him to come 2nd or lower. However, I will pay out double points on any prediction apart from Martin who finishes higher than 2nd. OK?

Me, I'll put my faith in Tejay.


----------



## Crackle (25 Jul 2014)

1 martin
2 nibali
3 tjvg


----------



## KennaughKickIt (25 Jul 2014)

Martin to nab a spot on the podium, he's only two and a half hours back.

Surely it would be more fun to guess how many riders Tony Martin will catch? I'll go with 5.

Double points you say? Ok then, 20 - Peter Velits.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2014)

20 - I shall abstain


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Just to clarify, the usual 5-2-1 points apply but for 2nd to 4th place instead of 1st to 3rd, but you get double points (ie 10) if your pick wins the stage, unless your pick is Tony Martin. 

If your pick is Tony Martin, you only score points if he comes 2nd, 3rd or 4th. 

Clear? Good.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Here are the points so far. I meant to keep this more up to date during the race but I haven't had time, sorry! @themosquitoking is the current leader but not exactly by a Nibali-esque margin, so it's still all to play for. I've paid out on the overall classifications though at least one of those may change tomorrow...


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> 20 - I shall abstain



Given how close you are in the standings, are you sure about that? Hmm?


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Oh, and getting it in early...

21 - Kittel


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Points for the Giro Femminile - easy pickings for those who could be bothered to take part...


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Overall league standings as of Friday 25th July:


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2014)

20 - Kiryienka


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2014)

Barta


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2014)

Hmmm... Lot of possibles, but I think His Nibbles will want to honour the jersey.

1st - Martin
2nd - Nibali
3rd - Peraud
4th - Chavanel


----------



## The Couch (26 Jul 2014)

20 - He has been training 2 weeks on long TT: Ji Cheng 
No for real, I am going for Chavanel (fearing Nibali and Dumoulin to foil my pick)


----------



## The Couch (26 Jul 2014)

Oh, and I am putting my hope on the gorilla once more for the Champs Elysees


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Given how close you are in the standings, are you sure about that? Hmm?



Once you include my points for Pinot in the white jersey competition I'm sure I'll be fine 

But, I suppose I should pick someone for stag 20, so I'll go for Nibali


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Once you include my points for Pinot in the white jersey competition I'm sure I'll be fine
> 
> But, I suppose I should pick someone for stag 20, so I'll go for Nibali


When did you change your policy and start picking dopers?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> When did you change your policy and start picking dopers?



If he wins I'll refuse to accept the points. I'm hoping I jinx his chances, he hits a pothole and comes off, recovers from the fall but due to a head injury doesn't know who he is, then John Lambie**, who is there on holiday with his family, walks by and shouts "tell him he's Pele" and Nibali walks off playing keep-uppy, leaving his bike on the road and the yellow jersey for Pinot.

**https://twitter.com/FootballQuote_/status/394897392190758912


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Points for the Giro Femminile - easy pickings for those who could be bothered to take part...
> View attachment 51530
> 
> 
> View attachment 51529


I missed the easy points by not realizing Armitstead wasn't in it.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> I missed the easy points by not realizing Armitstead wasn't in it.



If it's any consolation, @The Couch diddled himself out of 10 points by trying to be too clever.


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Once you include my points for Pinot in the white jersey competition I'm sure I'll be fine



Ah yes, good point. Oops!


----------



## rich p (26 Jul 2014)

21. Kittel but with less confidence than if you'd asked me 3 weeks ago


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

21 Kristoff because I have even less confidence than Rich


----------



## montage (26 Jul 2014)

21 Ten Dam


----------



## Crackle (26 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> 21 Ten Dam


In a breakaway?


----------



## montage (26 Jul 2014)

Crackle said:


> In a breakaway?



nah he'll neck a protein shake tonight, thighs will be huge for tomorrow, will bag the sprint


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Jul 2014)

montage said:


> nah he'll neck a protein shake tonight, thighs will be huge for tomorrow, will bag the sprint



There's a good article in the latest Rouleur about Ten Dam; there is also a book, but only available in Dutch.


----------



## KennaughKickIt (26 Jul 2014)

Time to get myself off the bottom of that table, can't see anyone but Jeremy Roy winning stage 21.

Valverde to get young Pinot drunk on Champagne before launching an attack as he is left vomiting by the side of the road.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2014)

21 - Kittel. He had a day of relaxing today, so will be rested up


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2014)

21 - Kittel. If he doesn't win i'm pretty sure Cav will punch him in the face. Sore shoulder or not.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2014)

21 Demare


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2014)

Got a feeling it'll be someone unusual (possibly even Sagan!), but ... Greipel

Edit at 18.20: Oh well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> Given how close you are in the standings, are you sure about that? Hmm?



Did I win?


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Did I win?


It's the taking part, innit.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> Did I win?



I believe you did. Chapeau. I'll just have to update the final points table to confirm, which I'll do some time this morning.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I believe you did. Chapeau. I'll just have to update the final points table to confirm, which I'll do some time this morning.



I don't think I did, I think ItsSteveLovell might have won - he was ahead of me in daily picks and also had Pinot for white jersey.


----------



## The Couch (29 Jul 2014)

What's up with @montage ... he didn't participate in the Tour either?

It's just not the same without him... (seeing he had a gigantic lead before the Giro and granted us a shot to get closer by skipping the Giro)
...BTW, his Ten Dam illusions had him closer to predicting the Tour winner than everyone else (since all of our predictions didn't even make the finish)

Maybe we should give him an opportunity to get some points back... maybe something like the Tour of Poland or something?
(So where we don't score but he can)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> What's up with @montage ... he didn't participate in the Tour either?



No stamina. He got lucky early on and then gave up before being found out


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2014)

OK, here it is, the final reckoning from the Tour - and it's a dead heat at the top between @Marmion and @themosquitoking...






I only have one copy of Easy Rider by Rob Hayles to give away as a prize, but I also have a copy of My Time by Bradley Wiggins (oh the irony!) that I'm happy to donate to the worthy joint winner. Whoever pipes up first gets first pick. Message me your details and I'll pop the prizes in the post asap.

Here's my record of the predictions made - as usual, give me a virtual kick if I've got anything wrong...





And here's the overall league table as it stands following the Tour...


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2014)

Next races:

3 August – Sparkassen Giro (Shall I just put Vos down for everyone?)
10 August – Pru RideLondon Classic
23 August-14 September – Vuelta a España
24 August – Open de Suède Vårgårda (See above)
30 August – GP de Plouay-Bretagne (See above)


----------



## The Couch (29 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> 3 August – Sparkassen Giro (Shall I just put Vos down for everyone?)


Maybe we should consider a "Tony Martin for the TT win" moratorium on Vos as well? Have some people go for other names (to have this create any interest)... of course hoping this won't end into everyone going for Armitstead instead 


smutchin said:


> 10 August – Pru RideLondon Classic


Never heard of this one to be honest  ... but I don't mind throwing all you British blokes a bone

None of the Poland, Denmark, Utah, Burgos, Arctic rac, US Pro challenge races?
(not saying all to be clear)


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2014)

After a Horner'esq start, I'm having a bit of a Froome now.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2014)

The Couch said:


> Maybe we should consider a "Tony Martin for the TT win" moratorium on Vos as well?



I included the races to do my bit to promote women's cycling, but frankly they're a bit of a washout in prediction terms, so yes, either a moratorium on Vos or maybe we should just drop them altogether? Especially as they clash with the Vuelta. 



> None of the Poland, Denmark, Utah, Burgos, Arctic rac, US Pro challenge races?
> (not saying all to be clear)



Pffft. Too many races... It's supposed to be bit of fun, not a chore. Think of poor @rich p's sanity!

The RideLondon Classic is only in for local interest/jingoism but it actually wasn't a bad race last year, with a result that was somewhat less than foregone conclusion, so I think it's worth including.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> 1) ...or maybe we should just drop them altogether?
> 2) The RideLondon Classic is only in for local interest/jingoism but it actually wasn't a bad race last year, with a result that was somewhat less than foregone conclusion, so I think it's worth including.



1) Are you mad? @User13710 and @theclaud would hunt us all down if we took that decision - let's just pretend it's exciting and that Vos winning all the time adds to our enjoyment 
2) It was a good race last year, won by Demare of FDJ after some great work by Offredo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> ...and it's a dead heat at the top between @Marmion and @themosquitoking...
> View attachment 51910
> 
> 
> ...



I'm quite happy for @themosquitoking to have the prize, although would have quite liked to have a read of Rob Hayles book; I have a pile of unread cycling books as it is that'll keep me occupied for a good while.

Looking at the list of participants who were in from start to finish, I see @Crackle is the lantern rouge; so if he wants the Ocana book, just PM me the delivery address - even if it's someone you dinnae like - and I'll get it sent off asap.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2014)

smutchin said:


> I included the races to do my bit to promote women's cycling, but frankly they're a bit of a washout in prediction terms, so yes, either a moratorium on Vos or maybe we should just drop them altogether? Especially as they clash with the Vuelta.
> .


Drop 'em, I say!




smutchin said:


> Pffft. Too many races... It's supposed to be bit of fun, not a chore. Think of poor @rich p's sanity!
> .



My sanity is going fast but I agree Smutch, that too much is too much


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jul 2014)

rich p said:


> Drop 'em, I say!



To all the laydeez. You old dawg you.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jul 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm quite happy for @themosquitoking to have the prize, although would have quite liked to have a read of Rob Hayles book; I have a pile of unread cycling books as it is that'll keep me occupied for a good while.
> 
> Looking at the list of participants who were in from start to finish, I see @Crackle is the lantern rouge; so if he wants the Ocana book, just PM me the delivery address - even if it's someone you dinnae like - and I'll get it sent off asap.


I refuse to accept the Lanterne Rouge! Put me down as dnf.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2014)

Personally, I feel that in the result of the dead heat I get Rob Hayles' book and then when I've finished it I'll pass it on


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2014)

Congrats Steve - Marmion only got that close cos he copied your picks.
I did too, once while I was in France and the rider was nowhere. Still, no hard feelings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2014)

Sparkassen - Vos


----------



## smutchin (3 Aug 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Personally, I feel that in the result of the dead heat I get Rob Hayles' book and then when I've finished it I'll pass it on



Sounds good to me. Message me your details and I'll put it in the post tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Looks like we all suffered from post-TdF fatigue and missed ...
3-9 Aug: Tour de Pologne
10 Aug: Prudential RideLondon Classic (ET)


Next up is the Eneco - are we doing this one @smutchin ?
11-17 Aug: Eneco Tour


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/Eneco_Tour_2014-Startlist


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Looks like we all suffered from post-TdF fatigue and missed ...
> 3-9 Aug: Tour de Pologne
> 10 Aug: Prudential RideLondon Classic (ET)
> 
> ...



The Tour of Poland was removed from the calendar, and I could not be arsed picking the winner of a provincial sportive  And it looks like no Eneco Tour either, so that's us til the Vuelta:


smutchin said:


> Next races:
> 3 August – Sparkassen Giro (Shall I just put Vos down for everyone?)
> 10 August – Pru RideLondon Classic
> 23 August-14 September – Vuelta a España
> ...


----------



## rich p (10 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> The Tour of Poland was removed from the calendar, and I could not be arsed picking the winner of a provincial sportive  And it looks like no Eneco Tour either, so that's us til the Vuelta:


Ah, I stand corrected. I was going on the list in post1


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Ah, I stand corrected. I was going on the list in post1



Yes, I had my Poland predictions all ready based on #1 and then spotted the update. I would have won as well


----------



## The Couch (11 Aug 2014)

Got home yesterday and saw that the RideLondon Classic was ongoing on Eurosport (and BBC).
Since there was no mention at all about it on Beligan tv, didn't know (or wasn't remembered) about it to get my pick in.

But it seems that even though you guys had the discusssion recently about ToP, nobody went for this one either


Would never have gone for Adam Blythe (who?!?) anyway.. might had gone for Gilbert, but he wouldn't have bring me any dough anyway


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2014)

I've been mostly far too busy with work* lately to think about anything else - @ItsSteveLovell haven't even posted your book out yet, sorry! But it will be on the way soon. Spent all of the weekend just past out on my bike. Literally all weekend. So didn't pay much attention to the RideLondon "Classic". I heard that they cancelled Box Hill and Leith Hill from the sportive but I was too busy slogging through the rain-drenched Cotswolds to give a stuff about that.

Anyway, Vuelta next. Starts 23rd August.

*on which subject, exciting news coming soon!


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> I've been mostly far too busy with work* lately to think about anything else - @ItsSteveLovell haven't even posted your book out yet, sorry! But it will be on the way soon. Spent all of the weekend just past out on my bike. Literally all weekend. So didn't pay much attention to the RideLondon "Classic". I heard that they cancelled Box Hill and Leith Hill from the sportive but I was too busy slogging through the rain-drenched Cotswolds to give a stuff about that.
> 
> Anyway, Vuelta next. Starts 23rd August.
> 
> *on which subject, exciting news coming soon!


New DS for Sky?
They could surely do with someone who knows how to read a race!


----------



## smutchin (12 Aug 2014)

Yes, well, I think my track record in the punditry speaks for itself in that score.


----------



## rich p (12 Aug 2014)

I reckon a shelf-stacker at Asda could do equally as well.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I reckon a shelf-stacker at Asda could do equally as well.



I'll get my wife onto it.


----------



## montage (12 Aug 2014)

Apologies for being pretty absent since the classics, postgrad studies have completely taken over life and not allowed me the time to run my highly skilled, complicated, pre race analysis! Hopefully should be on for the Vuelta - who would be interested in a competition within the competition where you have to pick all stage winners before the beginning of the opening day? - no mid race changes allowed! 

Happy to throw some gambling into the mix for all those who play along - anybody who scores less than me has to change their avatar to this annoying bug <<<<<<<<<<<<< for one month. Anyone who beats me gets to pick an avatar for me to display for 2 months (if multiple people beat me, the month shall be divided into equal portions - i.e. split the winnings!)


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Aug 2014)

I'm in, Horner for everything.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> Apologies for being pretty absent since the classics, postgrad studies have completely taken over life and not allowed me the time to run my highly skilled, complicated, pre race analysis! Hopefully should be on for the Vuelta - who would be interested in a competition within the competition where you have to pick all stage winners before the beginning of the opening day? - no mid race changes allowed!
> 
> Happy to throw some gambling into the mix for all those who play along - anybody who scores less than me has to change their avatar to this annoying bug <<<<<<<<<<<<< for one month. Anyone who beats me gets to pick an avatar for me to display for 2 months (if multiple people beat me, the month shall be divided into equal portions - i.e. split the winnings!)



Go back to studying monty...


----------



## rich p (13 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> Go back to studying monty...


What did he say?
I'm ignoring the bug...
...ger


----------



## SWSteve (13 Aug 2014)

Picking stages for the Vuelta will be easy. Just pick Chris 'Rocketfuel/Buzzing off his tits/Panaega[delete as appropriate]' Horner


----------



## SWSteve (18 Aug 2014)

Book's arrived thanks smutch. That'll be a nice bit of holiday reading. Then I'll pass on when I get back


----------



## smutchin (21 Aug 2014)

Don't forget the Vuelta starts on Saturday!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Don't forget the Vuelta starts on Saturday!



Is Wiggins riding?


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2014)

Everyone is going to keep their powder dry on this one i reckon. After the TDF i might not choose my team until stage 9.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2014)

I shall be picking my team whilst under the influence of beer and wine tomorrow night.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2014)

Oooh, i've tried doing it while under the influence of beer before but never wine. Is the mix of wine and beer important or would just wine suffice?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2014)

Beer gives you a free mind, wine make you ruthless. A sure winner.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2014)

I shall try it. In honour of the Vuelta i shall drink San Miguel and a bottle of Faustino 1 i have hidden from the better half.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> I shall be picking my team whilst under the influence of beer and wine tomorrow night.


You don't have to pick a team you, you, you UK splitting numpty


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> I shall try it. In honour of the Vuelta i shall drink San Miguel and a bottle of Faustino 1 i have hidden from the better half.


I've tried PPP sober and pissed and it makes no difference to my mediocrity


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I've tried PPP sober and ****ed and it makes no difference to my mediocrity


Hells bells, i've never attempted it sober. Is it safe?


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Hells bells, i've never attempted it sober. Is it safe?


I posted once before breakfast and I make it a rule to never start drinking till my porridge and champers.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> I posted once before breakfast and I make it a rule to never start drinking till my porridge and champers.


Unfortunately Pret don't do champagne as a porridge topper, i shall complain tomorrow.


----------



## rich p (21 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Unfortunately Pret don't do champagne as a porridge topper, i shall complain tomorrow.


My son sells a Prosecco flavoured cheese which is kind of nice. I doubt you'd get bladdered on it before the heart attack killed you.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> My son sells a Prosecco flavoured cheese which is kind of nice. I doubt you'd get bladdered on it before the heart attack killed you.


I'm not sure i see the point of it then tbh, unless as maybe an aperitif.


----------



## The Couch (22 Aug 2014)

I'll kick it off with my predictions

Vuelta:

Red (GC) - Froome
Green (Sprint) - Degenkolb (Yes, I am actually taking a sprinter and not a climber for this... living on the edge )
White with big blue dots ?!? (KOM) - Quintana (Was thinking of taking a sprinter for this... but it don't work like that, right?)

Stage 1: BMC


----------



## smutchin (22 Aug 2014)

GC: Froome
Points: Betancur
KOM: Quintana

Stage 1: OPQS
Stage 2: Cav Bouhanni
Stage 3: Sagan


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2014)

I'm bristling with the anticiaption of getting bladdered tonight, picking my team and then waking up on Saturday to see what my drunken mind has come up with...


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2014)

I know, it's exciting isn't it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2014)

I've obviously had a hard week, I've only had half a glass and I'm already thinking about Dan Martin - not in any sexual way, jeezo my week ain't ever gonna be THAT bad.


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2014)

Marmion said:


> I'm bristling with the anticiaption of getting bladdered tonight, picking my team and then waking up on Saturday to see what my drunken mind has come up with...


Cuddles for GC no doubt


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Cuddles for GC no doubt


Well now Horner is out i'm open to suggestions. His juiced up frame was all set for my Red jersey pick.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Cuddles for GC no doubt



Nah, that was the Giro; I got a bit carried away with the excitement of meeting Netty in Belfast


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2014)

OK, I am on my 3rd beer and am sufficiently in tune with the Vuelta vibe:
GC - Quintana
Points - ValvPiti
KOM - Pardilla (as everyone goes off to find him on wiki  )
TTT - Movistar
2 - Ciolek


----------



## themosquitoking (22 Aug 2014)

I'm fairly well lubed now so here goes.

GC - Quintana
Points - Sagan (i think he's after the triple)
KOM - Quintana (because he's going to win about 15 stages)
TTT - OGE


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2014)

GC - Quintana (Nairo!)
KOM - Aru
Points - Valverde
LR - Dan Craven
TTT - OPQS


----------



## montage (23 Aug 2014)

Oh shoot,
Erm,
Ltd 4 all


----------



## smutchin (23 Aug 2014)

Oh yeah, lanterne rouge: Pello Bilbao


----------



## Crackle (23 Aug 2014)

gc Quintana
kom Aru
points Sagan
lr venter
tttt opqs


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2014)

Lantern Rouge - Quinziato


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2014)

LR - Jose Rodolfo Serpa


----------



## SWSteve (23 Aug 2014)

Hope it's okay, I'm in Florida so have missed most chance to post. 

Red: Froome
Sprint: Bouhanni
KOM: aru

LR:Jose herrado

1: canondale
2 Bouhanni 
3 Bouhanni


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Aug 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 1: canondale



You sure you didn't look at the results?


----------



## The Couch (23 Aug 2014)

LR: Richeze

2 - Bouhanni


----------



## rich p (23 Aug 2014)

2. Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (23 Aug 2014)

2 - Pinot. The beer and wine is really kicking in tonight.


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> 2 - Pinot. The beer and wine is really kicking in tonight.


Sheer alcohol induced folly!!! Almost as bonkers as Monty and LTD
Get a grip man!


----------



## Crackle (24 Aug 2014)

2 Degenkolb


----------



## HF2300 (24 Aug 2014)

Late to the party and total stabs in the dark / obvious choices, but:

GC: Quintana

KOM: Aru (hedging bets, Quintana if he doesn't get GC)

Points: Sagan

Lanterne Rouge: Betancur

Today (2): Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Sheer alcohol induced folly!!! Almost as bonkers as Monty and LTD
> Get a grip man!


The Rioja i was drinking last night wasn't of such a high quality as Fridays,maybe there's a link between expense and quality of the prediction, this is something that requires further investigation.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Aug 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> The Rioja i was drinking last night wasn't of such a high quality as Fridays,maybe there's a link between expense and quality of the prediction, this is something that requires further investigation.



For the sake of everyone's wallets it's important to establish whether any link is direct or inverse.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Aug 2014)

3 - Valverde


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

3. Degenkolb


----------



## montage (24 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Sheer alcohol induced folly!!! Almost as bonkers as Monty and LTD
> Get a grip man!



As already pointed out I was closer to predicting the Tour winner with LTD than you lot!


----------



## rich p (24 Aug 2014)

Well, he didn't fall off like all the others so there's a grain of truth in there!


----------



## themosquitoking (24 Aug 2014)

Ok, not strictly on project but tonight i was drinking a Portugese red, more expensive than my cheap rioja but not in the same league as the Faustino and it's telling me i should go for....
3-Degenkolb


----------



## Crackle (24 Aug 2014)

3 Degenkolb (No rioja involved but some Brewdog)


----------



## The Couch (24 Aug 2014)

3 - Bling Mathews


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2014)

3 - Degenkolb, because Crackle's Brewdog says so.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> 3 - Degenkolb, because Crackle's Brewdog says so.


Bollox does it - he just copies me


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Bollox does it - he just copies me


Which is why we both prop up the PPP league!


----------



## The Couch (25 Aug 2014)

montage said:


> As already pointed out I was closer to predicting the Tour winner with LTD than you lot!


Apparently there are other people (even journalists) out there (somewhat) interested in Ten Dam:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/incycle-laurens-ten-dam-rider-profile



rich p said:


> Bollox does it - he just copies me


Don't flatter yourself too much ...picking the absolute favourite for a stage, doesn't mean you're a born leader and everyone is copying you 
Then again, if I could change, I would probably copy you today and pick Quintana for GC  
(but still lot's of road ahead for Froome to take in inhale some of the nice scenery and kick into action)


----------



## montage (25 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> Apparently there are other people (even journalists) out there (somewhat) interested in Ten Dam:
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/incycle-laurens-ten-dam-rider-profile




Everyone hopping on the monty bandwagon!

His last answer is one of the reasons he is among my favourite cyclists in the pro peloton


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2014)

rich p said:


> Which is why we both prop up the PPP league!



3 - Degenkolb, because the sage of Brighton's voice in my head says I have to.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> 3 - Degenkolb, because the sage of Brighton's voice in my head says I have to.


You, me and Crax in a race to the bottom!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2014)

I'm sure I'll make it there first.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Aug 2014)

4 - Sagan. This was told to me by a bottle of Hardys bin 343, a fairly cheap but really nice wine. Under priced i would say.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Aug 2014)

I'm only on water again tonight, it didnae work last night and it's unlikely to work again tonight, but stage 4 - Cardoso


----------



## HF2300 (25 Aug 2014)

4 - Moreno


----------



## The Couch (25 Aug 2014)

HF2300 said:


> 4 - Moreno


Hofland, Javier or Daniel?


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2014)

I'm off to France for a week on Wednesday so I'll either have to research the next 7 parcours sometime tomorrow, or do a Montage and pick a no-hoper at random.


----------



## rich p (25 Aug 2014)

4. Gilbert


----------



## smutchin (25 Aug 2014)

4. Degenkolb


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2014)

4 degenkolb

If you see a pattern developing, you're right


----------



## SWSteve (26 Aug 2014)

4 - basso (is he even racing?)


----------



## HF2300 (26 Aug 2014)

The Couch said:


> Hofland, Javier or Daniel?



Danny, but I suspect you knew that... Or I was hedging my bets!


----------



## The Couch (26 Aug 2014)

I was thinking of going for Degenkolb today, so I wouldn't be part of the majority that goes for Bouhanni. 
Since (so far) nobody is going for the boxer, I was concidering taking Bouhanni.

Then I probably had the same thought that all of you have, he's probably not going to get over those hills 
(although he did well yesterday, but then again that was a much shorter climb)

So I'm going to reward Bling for his performance yesterday and put my confidence for a 2nd time in him.


----------



## rich p (26 Aug 2014)

For better or for worse here's my upfront holiday predictions - probably worse!
5. De Marchi
6. Quintana
7. Arradondo
8. Bouhanni
9. Froome
10. Froome
11. Aru


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Aug 2014)

5- Valverde


----------



## Crackle (26 Aug 2014)

A break, a sprint, who knows..

5 Tiralongo


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2014)

5 - Dan Martin


----------



## smutchin (26 Aug 2014)

5. Dan Martin


----------



## smutchin (26 Aug 2014)

Snap! (Cross-posted)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2014)

smutchin said:


> Snap! (Cross-posted)



Aye sure, you obviously guessed I had been drinking this evening and waited til I chose


----------



## SWSteve (27 Aug 2014)

5 - Dan Martin 
6 Quintana


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2014)

Since none of you all seem to have a lot of faith in picking him this time, I feel fine going for him today
Stage 5 - John Degenkolb


----------



## HF2300 (27 Aug 2014)

Degenkolb seemed confident for today, and I should have had faith in him yesterday, so what the heck - let's jinx him completely. Degenkolb.


----------



## themosquitoking (27 Aug 2014)

Ok - 6 - Contador.
I kind of think Quintana won't show this early and will just sit on and cover whatever happens. I'm hoping Contador doesn't have full on GC ambitions and does go for his pre-race promise of some stage wins.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Aug 2014)

6 Pardilla


----------



## The Couch (27 Aug 2014)

User said:


> stage 6....Daniel Martin


I agree


----------



## SWSteve (28 Aug 2014)

6 froomedog


----------



## smutchin (28 Aug 2014)

Stage 6: Purito


----------



## HF2300 (28 Aug 2014)

Got a feeling Contador will want to attack, but the other GC contenders won't risk letting him. 6 - Froome.


----------



## Crackle (28 Aug 2014)

6 rodriguez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (28 Aug 2014)

7 - Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Aug 2014)

7 - Valverde.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2014)

7 contador


----------



## smutchin (29 Aug 2014)

Getting a few in now cos I might not get the chance for the next few days...

7. Dan Martin
8. Bouhanni
9. Froome
10. Degenkolb


----------



## HF2300 (29 Aug 2014)

7 = Valverde


----------



## The Couch (29 Aug 2014)

Stage 7 I am going to give Arredondo a try
Can't see any of the teams really motivated to drag the peloton the whole day. However, predicting the guy(s) who'll be in the escape (and off course that would eventually go on to win) is another thing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Aug 2014)

8 - Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (29 Aug 2014)

8 - Ferrari


----------



## The Couch (29 Aug 2014)

8 - The boxer


----------



## SWSteve (30 Aug 2014)

8 Ferrari
9 froomes


----------



## HF2300 (30 Aug 2014)

8 - Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Aug 2014)

9 - Quintana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Aug 2014)

9 - Pardilla


----------



## 400bhp (30 Aug 2014)

9 - Froome


----------



## The Couch (30 Aug 2014)

9 - I'll give the Irish bloke a chance to redeem him to me (fyi, I mean Martin although Deignan in a breakaway could easily take this as well)


----------



## Crackle (30 Aug 2014)

9. Froome


----------



## HF2300 (31 Aug 2014)

9 = Froome.

There's an echo in here.


----------



## themosquitoking (31 Aug 2014)

Right i'm having him first.

10 - Tony Martin


----------



## HF2300 (1 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> Right i'm having him first.10 - Tony Martin



Should have got him in yesterday. OK, I won't say Tony Martin until the last moment, see how many others pick him between now and then.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Sep 2014)

10 - Martin


----------



## The Couch (1 Sep 2014)

10 - Martin

sorry, can't see it otherwise


----------



## HF2300 (2 Sep 2014)

Only two more takers? 10 = Martin.


----------



## smutchin (2 Sep 2014)

I completely overlooked the fact that today's stage was the time trial. But sod it...

10. Froome


----------



## SWSteve (2 Sep 2014)

10 - froome


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2014)

11- Quintana, he'll want to start getting time back immediately.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Sep 2014)

11 - Degenkolb


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Sep 2014)

User said:


> stage 11........Cadel Evans


----------



## HF2300 (3 Sep 2014)

Got a feeling it'll be a breakaway or ValvPiti, but ... 11 = Bertie.


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

User said:


> stage 11........Cadel Evans


Ok, challenge accepted 

11 - JVDB

... moehahahaha


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> 11 - Degenkolb



Bugger, I was looking at the profile for stage 12. So:
11 - Valverde
12 - Degenkolb


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Bugger, I was looking at the profile for stage 12. So:
> 11 - Valverde


Boooohhhh, party pooper


----------



## smutchin (3 Sep 2014)

11. Dan Martin

Sod it, can't make up my mind, but this is my final answer...

11. Contador


----------



## The Couch (3 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> Ok, challenge accepted
> 
> 11 - JVDB
> 
> ... moehahahaha


Damnit, Katusha really wanted this stage not to go to someone from an escape

(Of course Jurgen - nor Evans - wasn't/weren't in the escape anyway, but it might have been different if Katusha would not have taken the chase so eagerly)


----------



## rich p (3 Sep 2014)

12.Bouhanni


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2014)

12 - Bouhanni


----------



## HF2300 (4 Sep 2014)

It's a lottery, really. If I say Bouhanni it'll be Degenkolb, if I say Degenkolb it'll be Bouhanni, so... 12 = Bling


----------



## The Couch (4 Sep 2014)

12 - Degenkolb


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2014)

12. Bouhanni


----------



## smutchin (4 Sep 2014)

Vuelta scores so far - @The Couch and @Marmion setting the pace...
(although I realised I don't have a clue who the Boxer is [Gilbert?], so maybe @The Couch is due even more points)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> (although I realised I don't have a clue who the Boxer is...



It could either be:
a) Jules Matton, who stopped riding in the late 1920s so unlikely
b) a new tactic of making up nicknames and claiming the points whoever wins


----------



## Crackle (4 Sep 2014)

It's someone carrying a reminder of every blow that knocked him down or cut him 'till he cried out.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> It's someone carrying a reminder of every blow that knocked him down or cut him 'till he cried out.



Must be Quintana then, crying out in anger and in pain after...but then again it could be someone who still remains


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2014)

I've had an S&G song as an earworm all day.
Everywhere i go, i get slandered, libeled, i hear words i never heard in the bible........

Now you can have it too.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Sep 2014)

13 - I'll stick with Degenkolb


----------



## HF2300 (4 Sep 2014)

Thanks Smutch.

2 days away, are we doing ToB?


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Sep 2014)

13 - Degenkolb - i bet he doesn't win now.


----------



## The Couch (4 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> (although I realised I don't have a clue who the Boxer is [Gilbert?], so maybe @The Couch is due even more points)


Bouhanni, sorry, I thought this was pretty common knowledge:











The Couch said:


> I was thinking of going for Degenkolb today, so I wouldn't be part of the majority that goes for Bouhanni.
> Since (so far) nobody is going for the boxer, I was concidering taking Bouhanni.
> 
> Then I probably had the same thought that all of you have, he's probably not going to get over those hills
> ...


By the way, above statement is for stage 4... I know it's a lot of rambling, but somewhere in there I went for Matthews  (you've got me blanco there)


----------



## HF2300 (5 Sep 2014)

13 = Degenkolb, because I should have had more faith in him yesterday.


----------



## The Couch (5 Sep 2014)

For today, I was concidering taking Gilbert (since he'll be motivated to outperform Boonen's 2nd place of yesterday), but I'll stick with what has worked in the past
(meaning either picking Bouhanni,Degenkolb or Matthews )

13 - Bling Matthews


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> For better or for worse here's my upfront holiday predictions - probably worse!
> 5. De Marchi
> 6. Quintana
> 7. Arradondo
> ...


Ahem, @smutchin


----------



## rich p (5 Sep 2014)

13. Tony Martin


----------



## smutchin (5 Sep 2014)

12. Matthews

Apologies for the slapdash data entry. I did it in a hurry. I'll update it and correct any transcription errors later today.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Sep 2014)

14 - Aru


----------



## The Couch (5 Sep 2014)

14 - Purito


----------



## themosquitoking (6 Sep 2014)

I've lost faith in him, if he even wins stage i will eat some shorts.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Sep 2014)

14 = Valverde, even though I hate saying it and would rather it was Purito, but I can't quite see him doing it.

It'll probably end up being someone like Aru or Navarro anyway.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2014)

14-Froome


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

14 Valverde if I'm not too late!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2014)

@smutchin Are we doing Tour of Britain punditry?


----------



## SWSteve (6 Sep 2014)

14 - Froome (maybe at last?)

I think we are doing ToB, provided @smutchin and @rich p are willing?


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 14 - Froome (maybe at last?)
> 
> I think we are doing ToB, provided @smutchin and @rich p are willing?


I'm like a coiled spring Steve!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2014)

Tour of Britain:
GC - Kwiatkowski
KOM - Koenig
Sprint - Kittel
LR - Morgan

And nice to see Gerdemann back racing, he was one of my favourite riders a few years ago


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Tour of Britain:
> GC - Kwiatkowski
> KOM - Koenig
> Sprint - Kittel
> ...


Was that before or after he was suspected of doping? Funny how he was a shite after being good


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Was that before or after he was suspected of doping? Funny how he was a ****e after being good



Before. I think it was because he has the same boyish good looks as myself.


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Before. I think it was because he has the same boyish good looks as myself.


A dead ringer!


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

15. Rodriguez


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Sep 2014)

15 - Dirty Bertie


----------



## rich p (6 Sep 2014)

TOB
GC Wiggins
KOM Konig
Sprint Kittel
LR Charles Planet - lovely name! (added at 10.50am Sunday!)


----------



## HF2300 (7 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 15 = Froome

ToB:
GC = Wiggins
KoM = Konig
Points = Kittel
LR = Atkins

ToB 1 = Kittel


----------



## 400bhp (7 Sep 2014)

15=froome

Tob. Gc = konig
Kom = house
Points = kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2014)

15 Contador
TOB
GC- Kwiatkowski
KOM - Roche
Points - Kittel

1 - Kittel


----------



## SWSteve (7 Sep 2014)

15- Bertie (the doping arse)

ToB 
GC Roche 
KOM Roche 
Sprint Kittel 

Stage 1 Kittel. 


If Cav ways to win the stage I would be more than happy


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2014)

TOB 1 - Kittel


----------



## The Couch (7 Sep 2014)

15 - (If I am too late, it's no prob) Purito once more


----------



## The Couch (7 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Tour of Britain: ...


What the hell.. a bit late to swing this in, no? 
Anyway, without any knowledge

GC - Chavanel
KOM - Colbrelli
Sprint - Kittel
LR - Bulgac

1- kittel


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Sep 2014)

16 - Dan Martin

2 - Jack Bauer


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Sep 2014)

16 - Valverde
2 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (7 Sep 2014)

16 Rodriguez

2 Chavanel


----------



## HF2300 (8 Sep 2014)

Just realised I'd totally misremembered the points / sprints setup on the ToB, so that's probably scuppered my chances - and to be honest, prediction fatigue is setting in so I'll make a series of increasingly wild stabs in an unstoppable slide to the bottom of the rankings.

Vuelta 16 - Who knows? I'll stick with Froome, though with little faith.

ToB 2 - Konig


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> GC - Chavanel


Damnit, digging a little bit into the pre-race interviews: 


> _my main aim now is the World Championships later this month, where perhaps the course could suit me. So I don't think I will really be going for GC this week_ - Chavenel


Anyway Stage 2 a bit wild, but we'll see what if gives: Battaglin


Vuelta - Stage 16: Bertie


----------



## SWSteve (8 Sep 2014)

16 - Froomey (he needs some support)

2 Cav


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2014)

3 Battaglin


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2014)

3 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## themosquitoking (8 Sep 2014)

3 - Kwiatowski


----------



## The Couch (8 Sep 2014)

3 - Konig


----------



## HF2300 (9 Sep 2014)

ToB 3 = Konig

Vuelta rest day = Froome!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2014)

17 - Degenkolb
3 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## HF2300 (9 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> 3 - Kwiatkowski




Seems to be a theme developing there...

I'll go with 17 = Degenkolb though.

ToB 4 = Swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Seems to be a theme developing there...
> 
> I'll go with 17 = Degenkolb though.
> 
> ToB 4 = Swift



He'll win one of them, no point moving from him til he does


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> 17 - Degenkolb
> 3 - Kwiatkowski


If I was picking for Stage 3 I'd be inclined to go for Zardini


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2014)

17 Guardini

4 Visconti


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> If I was picking for Stage 3 I'd be inclined to go for Zardini



fair point, stage 4 then


----------



## Crackle (9 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Just realised I'd totally misremembered the points / sprints setup on the ToB, so that's probably scuppered my chances - and to be honest, prediction fatigue is setting in so I'll make a series of increasingly wild stabs in an unstoppable slide to the bottom of the rankings.



You'll be safe, my prediction season has already ended. I'm all picked out.


----------



## HF2300 (9 Sep 2014)

New target then, see if I can still do worse!



rich p said:


> You, me and Crax in a race to the bottom!



One prediction that may be accurate... How many points for that, Smutch?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Sep 2014)

Stage 17 - Ferrari
Stage 4 - Chavanel


----------



## smutchin (10 Sep 2014)

ToB 4: Wiggins
Vuelta 17: Bouhanni


----------



## smutchin (10 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> @smutchin Are we doing Tour of Britain punditry?



Yeah, sorry - been a bit preoccupied recently and completely forgot about the ToB.

Good news is the reason I've been preoccupied is that I've just started a new job - on a brand new cycling mag that's launching next month! http://www.bikesetc.co.uk/

(Apparently they let you work on cycling mags even if you know sod all about cycling.  )


----------



## HF2300 (10 Sep 2014)

Excellent, congratulations.


----------



## The Couch (10 Sep 2014)

Stage 4 - Swift
Stage 17 - Giant will probably be completely knackered of doing all the work the whole day and might not have anybody to help Degenkolb in the final km, but he's that good that he should be able to still take it without help


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2014)

4 Wiggo in my home city, where I can't watch the race as there are too many people off

17 ferrari


----------



## smutchin (10 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Vuelta 17: Bouhanni



See, this is how much attention I've been paying to the Vuelta - didn't even realise he retired three days ago.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> See, this is how much attention I've been paying to the Vuelta - didn't even realise he retired three days ago.



You're gonna fit right in to the cycling magazine trade.


----------



## rich p (10 Sep 2014)

5 Chavanel
18 Barguil


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Sep 2014)

It's been a few stages since we've had a made-up nickname, so I am going with
18 - The Hawk of Parets del Valles (Rodriguez), and
5 - The Vulture of Clatterbridge (Cummings)


----------



## themosquitoking (10 Sep 2014)

18 - Valverde
5 - Jack Bauer


----------



## smutchin (11 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 18: Froome
ToB 5: Kwiatkowski


----------



## HF2300 (11 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 18 = De Marchi
ToB 5 = Kwiatowksi


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2014)

5 kwiatowski 

18 Martin


----------



## The Couch (11 Sep 2014)

18 - let's hope I am wrong - Valverde
5 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

19 Degenkolb
6 Cummings


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2014)

19 - Sammy Sanchez
6 - The Vulture of Clatterbridge again


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> 19 - Sammy Sanchez
> 6 - The Vulture of Clatterbridge again


Yeah, you know this vulture of Clatterbridge, I'm not sure where you got it from but around here, Clatterbridge is a Cancer centre, so it sounds a bit macabre.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> Yeah, you know this vulture of Clatterbridge, I'm not sure where you got it from but around here, Clatterbridge is a Cancer centre, so it sounds a bit macabre.



It's where he was born - Clatterbridge, near you


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> It's where he was born - Clatterbridge, near you


So he was!

I take it back then. Maybe it's just me who's macabre.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> So he was!



Would you like a cycling nickname as well?
As you walk along the road pushing your bike due to another dodgy knee incident people will look and say in hushed tones "Look, it's the Gardener..."


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> So he was!
> 
> I take it back then. Maybe it's just me who's macabre.


I've forgotten who the Vulture etc etc etc was already. Was it Bahamontes?


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Marmion said:


> Would you like a cycling nickname as well?
> As you walk along the road pushing your bike due to another dodgy knee incident people will look and say in hushed tones "Look, it's the Gardener..."


...or maybe, The Informer?
Nah, you need grass for that


----------



## Crackle (11 Sep 2014)

You wanna see my lawn now, it's lush. I've even been on the bike.


----------



## rich p (11 Sep 2014)

Crackle said:


> You wanna see my lawn now, it's lush. I've even been on the bike.


You're right, I do - pix please! Lawn not bike


----------



## The Couch (11 Sep 2014)

19 - Bling Matthews
6 - Swift


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Sep 2014)

19 - Valverde
6 - Bauer


----------



## HF2300 (12 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> ...or maybe, The Informer?
> Nah, you need grass for that



I can't quite work out whether this truly dreadful pun was intentional or not.

Vuelta 19 = Degenkolb

ToB 6 = Swift


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 19: Jungle Bob
ToB 6: Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I can't quite work out whether this truly dreadful pun was intentional or not.
> 
> Vuelta 19 = Degenkolb
> 
> ToB 6 = Swift


Truly dreadful pun, HF, after Crackle's infamous attempts to try to grow a lawn from seed.
A mate of mine never resisted mentioning his friend the Jewish informer, Mo the grass.


----------



## SWSteve (12 Sep 2014)

6 swift


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Sep 2014)

20 - Dirty Bertie
7 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (12 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 20: Froome
ToB 7: Kwiatkowski


----------



## themosquitoking (12 Sep 2014)

20 - Contador - because he has a better sprint finish uphill than Froome
7 - Kwiatkowski


----------



## rich p (12 Sep 2014)

20 Aru
7 Kwiat


----------



## HF2300 (13 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 20 = Froome (even though I have a sneaky feeling it might be Aru)

ToB 7 = Kwiatkowski


----------



## smutchin (13 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> I have a sneaky feeling it might be Aru



Twice in this Vuelta I've had exactly the same sneaky feeling and then regretted ignoring it... Go with your instinct!

Mine is telling me this one is between Contador and Froome. That final climb is a monster. Should be a right old ding-dong.


----------



## The Couch (13 Sep 2014)

20 - thought about going for Kelderman (in an escape) but Sky might keep the pace blistering high, so Froome
7 - havent's seen the profile, but as everyone seems to be going for him, it must suit him, Kwiatek


----------



## HF2300 (13 Sep 2014)

smutchin said:


> Twice in this Vuelta I've had exactly the same sneaky feeling and then regretted ignoring it... Go with your instinct!
> 
> Mine is telling me this one is between Contador and Froome. That final climb is a monster. Should be a right old ding-dong.



Think you're right, so I've gone for Froome and I'll stick with it, but Aru was so pleased the other day that he'd stuck with and then taken the top GC riders that I wonder if he'll be on a high that'll spur him on*. His performance hasn't been consistent so it's stopped me committing to him, but I could easily see a repeat of the Aru - Froome finish.

I can't tell you how many times I've mistakenly ignored my sneaky feelings this Vuelta.

*_Not that sort of a high, despite Team Evil._


----------



## HF2300 (13 Sep 2014)

The Couch said:


> 7 - havent's seen the profile, but as everyone seems to be going for him, it must suit him, Kwiatek



Sprint-ish finish but with a quite lumpy profile throughout and a hardish climb near the finish. I've just gone for K because I think he's got to commit to attacking the GC today and he's capable of it, though it could easily be a breakaway and a win for a semi-sprinter who's strong in the hills.


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2014)

21 - Froome
8a - Dowsett
8b Degenkolb


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> 21 - Froome
> 8a - Dowsett
> 8b *Degenkolb*


?


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> ?


What have i done wrong? Is he out?


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2014)

themosquitoking said:


> What have i done wrong? Is he out?


I thin he's in Spain!


----------



## themosquitoking (13 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> ?


I've worked it out now.
This predicting whilst getting smashed on Spanish produced alcohol is not working.

8b - Kittel


----------



## The Couch (13 Sep 2014)

why are there Green jersey points to be won in a TT?
Anyway, 
21 - Dennis

Man... why the hell did I saw everybody taking Kittel for points jersey (which in my lack of time - I copied), since none of these stages seem to suit him? 
Anyway, my GC pick of man-in-form but not even going for the GC better deliver me something
TT - Chavanel
Sprint - Kittel


----------



## rich p (14 Sep 2014)

21 Malori
8a Wiggins
8b Kittel


----------



## smutchin (14 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 21: Froome 
ToB 8a: Dowsett 
ToB 8b: Kittel


----------



## HF2300 (14 Sep 2014)

Vuelta 21 = Froome

ToB 8a = Wiggins, he's got to do _something_ this tour and I don't want to look too much like I'm copying Smutch (though Dowsett'll be up for it).

ToB 8b = Kittel


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Sep 2014)

21 - Froome
8a - Dowsett
8b - Kittel


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

Ooooh, 3 out of 3 yesterday!
Just sayin' like


----------



## HF2300 (15 Sep 2014)

Nearly picked Malori as well, but ... didn't.

Feel lost this morning without a bunch of predictions to get wrong.


----------



## smutchin (15 Sep 2014)

Don't worry - only a few more days until you get the chance to get the Worlds wrong.


----------



## rich p (15 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Nearly picked Malori as well, but ... didn't.
> 
> Feel lost this morning without a bunch of predictions to get wrong.


I feel like a freed prisoner!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Ooooh, 3 out of 3 yesterday!
> Just sayin' like



All these months without a single correct pick and then 3 come along at once.


----------



## smutchin (19 Sep 2014)

Haven't got round to updating the Vuelta scores yet, sorry. And it's the Worlds next week. Here's the schedule for prediction purposes:

21st - Team TT
23rd - Elite Women TT
24th - Elite Men TT
27th - Women road race
28th - Men road race


----------



## rich p (20 Sep 2014)

Team TT - OPQS

Elite Women TT - Villumsen

Elite Men TT - Martin


----------



## SWSteve (20 Sep 2014)

Team TT - Sky

Elite Women TT - Specialized-Lululemon

27 - Martin


----------



## The Couch (20 Sep 2014)

21st - Team TT........................OGE
23rd - Elite Women TT...........Van Vleuten
24th - Elite Men TT................. Martin (duh-uh)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2014)

Team TT - Omega Pharma


----------



## HF2300 (20 Sep 2014)

21st:

Men's Pro TTT = OGE

Women's Pro TTT = Specialised LuluLemon

Other wrong predictions to follow when I've got the blindfold and pin working properly


----------



## themosquitoking (20 Sep 2014)

Team TT OPQS 
Womens Elite TT - Vos
Men TT - Martin
Womens Road - Not sure yet
Men Road Race - Same as above.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Sep 2014)

Are we doing Women TTT or not, some have it in but @smutchin didnae, and he's "da boss"


----------



## smutchin (20 Sep 2014)

Tbh, I didn't realise there was a women's TTT. But if there is, yeah, go for it.


----------



## montage (21 Sep 2014)

TTT LTD


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2014)

montage said:


> TTT LTD


I saw you as making a comment and thought "I bet that nobber will choose LTD"...


----------



## rich p (21 Sep 2014)

Womens TTT - Rabobank-Liv


----------



## smutchin (21 Sep 2014)

Womens TTT - Boels Dolmans
Mens TTT - Orica Greenedge


----------



## The Couch (21 Sep 2014)

Womens TTT - Rabobank-Liv


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Sep 2014)

Men ITT - Wiggins
Women ITT - Villumsen


----------



## smutchin (21 Sep 2014)

Men's TT - Wiggins
Women's TT - Worrack
Men's RR - Gerrans
Women's RR - Vos


----------



## HF2300 (22 Sep 2014)

Elite Women TT = Villumsen


----------



## SWSteve (23 Sep 2014)

Women's TT - Van Dijk


----------



## HF2300 (23 Sep 2014)

Elite Men's ITT = Wiggins (though it'll be close with Martin)


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2014)

Unless you were clever enough to pick Lululemon, (I wasn't), we've all been conspicuously useless pundits so far.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Unless you were clever enough to pick Lululemon



Well, I don't like to boast...

Makes up for all my other rubbish predictions 

Now I've changed my mind to Wiggins it's certain to be Martin tomorrow.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Sep 2014)

Frank Schleck


----------



## rich p (23 Sep 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Frank Schleck


For what event? Least likely to?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Sep 2014)

RR. Sorry, thought that was too obvious to say.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

rich p said:


> Unless you were clever enough to pick Lululemon, (I wasn't), we've all been conspicuously useless pundits so far.


I believe I was :-)


----------



## SWSteve (24 Sep 2014)

TT Wiggo (heart, not head)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Sep 2014)

Men RR - Kwiatkowski
Women RR - Borghini


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2014)

If Borghini wins, will I be able to buy my partner a rainbow WH jersey? That's the most important question


----------



## rich p (26 Sep 2014)

Men - Sagan (he's been sandbagging}

Women - Armitstead


----------



## montage (26 Sep 2014)

Men - EBH (Also Mezgec @ 200:1... not sure what his form has been like lately, but these odds could be worse!)

Women - Lizzie


----------



## SWSteve (26 Sep 2014)

Men: Sagatron
Women:: armitatead


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Sep 2014)

Yup - men sagan
Women - Lizzie


----------



## HF2300 (27 Sep 2014)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> If Borghini wins, will I be able to buy my partner a rainbow WH jersey? That's the most important question



The WH world champions (Rowsell, Trott, Barker) at the track champs have just been wearing plain rainbow skin suits, same for Pearl Izumi (Archibald)

With Vos off form and Armitstead on form, got to back Lizzie for a victory this year, though I think a few others such as Prevot will make her work for it.

Women's RR = Armitstead.


----------



## The Couch (27 Sep 2014)

Women - Since everyone is taking LA, I am going with Johansson
Men - Gerrans


----------



## HF2300 (28 Sep 2014)

Men's RR a lottery really, so...Men = Kwiatkowski.

Wonder if someone like Van Avermaet might sneak it. Or even Ben Swift?


----------



## rich p (28 Sep 2014)

HF2300 said:


> Men's RR a lottery really, so...Men = Kwiatkowski.
> 
> Wonder if someone like Van Avermaet might sneak it. Or even Ben Swift?


If Ben Swift wins it, I'll not only eat my helmet, I'll eat my pump too.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Sep 2014)

After watching yesterday's race, for want of a better word, it suits a demon descender with a great sprint. If Sagan was on form he'd be a good bet. Or Degenkolb.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Oct 2014)

Lombardia - Rodriguez


----------



## HF2300 (3 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> If Ben Swift wins it, I'll not only eat my helmet, I'll eat my pump too.



Agreed, but 12th was better than I thought he'd do.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Oct 2014)

I don't know who is starting, debit if he is: 

The World Champion, Michaeł Kwiatowski


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Oct 2014)

Lombardia - Aru


----------



## simo105 (4 Oct 2014)

Lombardia- contador


----------



## HF2300 (4 Oct 2014)

Tour of Lombardy (traditionalist) = Purito


----------



## rich p (4 Oct 2014)

Lombardy - Rui Costa

My last turkey of the year before Christmas day!


----------



## The Couch (4 Oct 2014)

Lombardia- Valverde


----------



## HF2300 (5 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> Lombardia- Valverde



I was worried about that. Couldn't bring myself to say it in the end. Though arguably I should have jinxed him by tipping him.


----------



## smutchin (6 Oct 2014)

rich p said:


> Lombardy - Rui Costa





The Couch said:


> Lombardia- Valverde



Not too shabby. 

I'm aware that I haven't yet updated the points from the Vuelta & Worlds. I will do it at some time in the near future. Been a bit busy lately. 

Not sure what's left in the calendar. Beijing? Is that it?


----------



## HF2300 (6 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> rich p said:
> 
> 
> > Lombardy - Rui Costa
> ...



Indeed. Nice one by Dan Martin though.


----------



## rich p (6 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Not too shabby.
> 
> I'm aware that I haven't yet updated the points from the Vuelta & Worlds. I will do it at some time in the near future. Been a bit busy lately.
> 
> Not sure what's left in the calendar. Beijing? Is that it?





HF2300 said:


> Indeed. Nice one by Dan Martin though.



This is possibly the only race that @User didn't pick Dan Martin!


----------



## The Couch (7 Oct 2014)

The Couch said:


> 21 - Dennis
> ...
> TT - Chavanel





The Couch said:


> 21st - Team TT........................OGE
> ....
> 24th - Elite Men TT................. Martin (duh-uh)





The Couch said:


> Women - ... Johansson
> Men - Gerrans





The Couch said:


> Lombardia- Valverde


Man.... I am turning into the "Tour'14-Sagan" version of our prediction league... a lot of close finishes/podiums, but never the victory

Of course... if that means I'll also end up with the Green Jersey... I'll take it


----------



## The Couch (9 Oct 2014)

User said:


> I would have but I've been without Internet for over a week now... using me woman's phone now and that's not easy


To work with the phone or to convince the woman?


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Oct 2014)

User said:


> Both...


I hate it when people touch my phone, even if i've given it to them to look at something. Doubly so if it's my wife.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Oct 2014)

Are we doing the last ever Beijing pro punditry?


----------



## HF2300 (9 Oct 2014)

Beijing: winner = all the pros who don't want to drag themselves several thousand miles to cycle through lung-bursting smog and eat contaminated meat.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2014)

Do we know who PPP in total? @rich p @smutchin


----------



## SWSteve (29 Oct 2014)

@Marmion I owe you a book! PM me your address and the Rob Hayles auto will be en route


----------



## smutchin (30 Oct 2014)

Been v.busy lately but thanks for reminding me I need to do this - will update the points at the weekend


----------



## SWSteve (30 Oct 2014)

smutchin said:


> Been v.busy lately but thanks for reminding me I need to do this - will update the points at the weekend




That's alright, I just wondered how badly well I had done compared to others


----------



## HF2300 (30 Oct 2014)

How's the job going @smutchin ?


----------



## The Couch (31 Oct 2014)

HF2300 said:


> How's the job going @smutchin ?


Seems like he has a lot to do... although one would expect that writing for cycling magazine it would be the "laid-back" period now
(I might have his new job wrong though)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2015)

Any interest in a 2015 version?


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Any interest in a 2015 version?


I'm game but @smutchin might be too busy earning a living.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm game but @smutchin might be too busy earning a living.



I wasn't volunteering him, "someone else" might be in a position to do it - not sure if I have the required skills for spreadsheets and scoring but if nobody else steps forward I can give it a bash if there is interest


----------



## rich p (17 Jan 2015)

Spreadsheets, is what I do to the bedclothes every now and again, so count me out of organising.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jan 2015)

I still haven't finished updating last year's scores yet! I will do it soon. Promise.

I was thinking for this season it might be better to just focus on the big races, which would be less of a commitment for both me as organiser and everyone else as predictors. Although if someone else does want to take it on, you're more than welcome.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2015)

Happy to go with the consensus, it's just a bit of fun - unless I win and then it's very important 



smutchin said:


> I was thinking for this season it might be better to just focus on the big races...



Classics and Grand Tours? Maybe chuck in Paris-Nice and Dauphine? That would see us through from March til early October.

Paris-Nice
Milan-San Remo
Gent-Wevelgem
Flanders
Paris-Roubaix
Amstel Gold
Fleche Wallone
LBL
Giro
Dauphine
Tour
Vuelta
Lombardia

Would that be manageable? We could maybe divide up the organising?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jan 2015)

Oh, and I plan to be at Flanders 

After the excellent weekend in Belfast for the start of the Giro last year I decided to have an annual weekend away to watch cycling/drink beer - a couple of the guys from my old club who were also in Belfast are also going. 

I wonder what the Flanders equivalent of an Ulster Fry is?


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2015)

Marmion said:


> Happy to go with the consensus, it's just a bit of fun - unless I win and then it's very important
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would be happy to try managing a smaller stage race to see how it goes (something like Dauphiné so I can learn some lessons) and then may be willing to try a GT after, I've never managed a Fantasy thing before, so this would be a good start. 


[/putting hat in ring]


----------



## SWSteve (18 Jan 2015)

I like the idea of a WT Calendar Lite for the PPP


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2015)

Are we in for 2015 then? 

Paris-Nice as a starter?


----------



## rich p (2 Mar 2015)

Marmion said:


> Are we in for 2015 then?
> 
> Paris-Nice as a starter?


Yes, I'm game


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Mar 2015)

I'll start a new thread near the end of the week


----------

